# Sticky  Official What is it Worth thread (WIW)



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

*What's It Worth (WIW)*
This is about as difficult to define as the definition of 'vintage retro classic'. There is no clear answer. And though this question is asked often, its almost always asked of a different part or bike...making links to helpful threads difficult.

Whats it worth? What is your bike worth? Are you sitting on a gold mine? Maybe, maybe not. The best way to determine the value of your bike. Put it on eBay for $.99 and let it ride. This probably the most best way to figure the value. Of course, how well your auction description is and how clean and nicely you take pictures of your bike will also affect its value. MTBR.com has a 'Vintage' section in the classifieds. It hits your target audience perfectly.
If you don't want to sell your bike, but just want to know if it has value...take these things into account:

* Age of the bike.
* Originality of the bike (paint, parts)
* Condition of the bike (paint, parts)
* Is it a low production run bike? Custom/Hand made by a reputable craftsmen?
* Component list? Are the parts 'top or the line' or quality aftermarket upgrades?

Worth....or value, will always be a gray area. What may be worth a lot to you, may be worth very little to someone else. Even something suchs as sentimental worth can sometimes affect market value. Do your research. Watch local Craigslist and eBay for like items to gauge the worth (value) of what you have.

All WIW questions will be dumped into this thread.


----------



## Knamel (Dec 15, 2008)

*Questions about bridgestone mb3*

Hi i'm new to this forum and new to biking in general. I'm a student who recently recovered from some major surgeries and i can no longer run to stay in shape so I am planning to start to bike for a cardio workout. I have never had a serious bike but yesterday one of my dads friends gave me his black Bridgestone MB3 named Amy. Im not sure if its from Rim Cyclery but there is a Rim Cyclery sticker on it (dont know if that matters). I had never heard of this bike, but I read some reviews that sounded pretty positive about this model bike. My questions are:
Do folks still ride this model bike these days?
Is there a way to figure out the year of the bike? All i know is its probably at least 15 years old.
How does someone like me know what parts need to be replaced on an old bike like this and which ones dont? 
Everything looks to be in perfect shape, i don't think its seen much wear, except for the tires, which are flat. I took it into the local bike shop and the guy said he'd never heard of it but that the tires were pretty old. He sold me new tubes which i haven't installed yet, but mentioned i might need to upgrade the tires and other parts on the bike. As i said, it looks to be in great shape (the guy that gave me the bike keeps his stuff, multiple race cars, perfect and is a total perfectionist and keeps his stuff super clean) besides the tires so i dont wanna get taken advantage of and buy a bunch of new parts i dont need.
Any tips on what parts might need to be replaced to make this thing safe to ride? 
What kind of recommended maintance should i do or have done? 
Has anyone heard of this model/make? What does everyone think of the mb3 in general? 
And lastly, does this bike still have value?
Any help or info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Bridgestone bikes in general are well made and respected by those who know something about bikes. They stopped importing bikes to the US at the end of the 90's for various reasons, and now they are something of a "cult classic", especially the high-end models such as the MB-0, MB-1 and RB-1. The MB-3 is still a very good bike and the components on it are most likely just fine, but if the kid at your local shop didn't recognize the name he's probably too young (or too cool) to appreciate anything less than a 6" travel full suspension bike made in the last 3 years .

Post some pictures if you can, it will help us to tell you if anything looks wrong or out of place. If your dad's friend took care of it, it probably just needs a bath and some chain lube to be rideable, but we like pictures around here so go ahead and post a few :thumbsup: .


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

An MB-3 is a great bike - cool and vintage, but not so rare or high-end that you wouldn't want to ride it a lot. As far as what to do, I agree that photos would be good. Also, what type of riding do you plan to do (on-road, off-road, type of off-road, etc)? That will help us give advice.

Depending on how much you want to do yourself, you may consider getting a book like Zinn and the art of Mountain Bike Maintenance to learn about basic maintenance all the way up to major work. If the bike's been kept inside and used little, it may not need much.

Here's a site where you can ID the year of your bike with original catalogs:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/index.html#catalogues


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Often, bikes that sit for long periods simply lose air from the tubes. There might not actually be a leak. I would first just add air to the tube and see what you get. Maybe it will hold. Check the tires and see if they're at least suitable (safe) for a test ride.

Then, add a little bit of light oil to the chain and the moving parts of the drive train (front and rear derailleurs). Get the rear wheel elevated off the ground and give the pedals a couple of turns. (you can hook the nose of the saddle on a tree branch, garage door, rope etc. as a make-shift bike rack to hold the bike with the rear wheel raised). 

If you turn the cranks and everything seems to move as it should, take it for a test ride. How does it run? Does it shift OK? Maybe in addition to new tires it needs some lube in the cables, minor adjustments, etc. 

If you can figure it out -- great. If not, the local bike shop can do a simple "tune up". If that seems too pricey, look on craigslist.org under the bike section. See if anyone in your area works on bikes. It may be cheaper than the shop for a few simple adjustments and a tire installation.

That is a great bike for a free gift and completely suitable.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Knamel (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input and advice everyone. I used the link provided and looked up Amy's year by using her serial number, which was M0CC44065. Supposedly the first number after the initial letter is the year made, which would make her a 1990...i think. Anyways, i dont have a digital camera so no pictures for the moment, but here is a link showing the exact bike, color and all. http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1990/pages/bridgestone-1990-07.htm 
Mine would be the 'black model' shown in the the picture on the top right. Its got all the original richie logic and bridgestone decals and only a few minor scrapes, but other than that she seems to work alright. Once the new tubes in and air in them i'll though i'll take her for a ride and see for sure (already tried to pump them up before buying new tubes, and you could hear a leak and watch it deflate as soon as you stopped pumping). I will work on getting an actual picture soon. As for the kind of riding i plan to do, most likely a lot of street riding but i am at the beach and in an area with lots of fields and dirt roads and trails and stuff so hopefully i'll take her all those places and more. What kind of riding was this model bike designed/made for? Also, it was the owner of the shop that hadn't heard of bridgestone and he was in his 40s so maybe hes just out of it..
Anyways its great to hear this is still an acceptable bike. I can't wait to ride her. Anyone else with advice/opinions i'd love to hear them. Thanks guys.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Sounds like you got a great deal (can't beat free). The MB-3 is a mid-level mountain bike designed for trail riding, so you'll have no problems riding it pretty much anywhere off road as long as it still has knobby tires. They were built to be durable, so don't be afraid to go exploring on it. It's fine on the road too, just be sure you lock it up (including the wheels) if you use it for commuting, and if it has a quick release seat post binder take the seat and seat post with you when you lock it. I guess it depends on where you live, but I've seen too many people riding home without a seat, or walking a wheel-less bike to trust anyone on the street.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Knamel said:


> Also, it was the owner of the shop that hadn't heard of bridgestone and he was in his 40s so maybe hes just out of it..


Wow...yeah...he's out of it...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Knamel said:


> he was in his 40s so maybe hes just out of it..


There we go -- a new sig quote. Thanks.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

sho220 said:


> Wow...yeah...he's out of it...


+1. If a shop owner in his 40's told me he's never heard of a Bridgestone, he's either pretty clueless or he's deliberately "forgetting" in order to hard-sell something "new." Either way, I might want to look for another shop.

The MB-3 is a great bike, capable of just about anything that can be done with two wheels. Clean it up and enjoy the heck out of it! :thumbsup: Here's mine, a 1989:


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

MB-3 is a great bike. I bought one new in 1992 and road the crap out of it for many years. I would change the tires/tubes, lube it and ride it!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

panaracer tire, absolutely no markings other than a crocked label, I would guess 2.1 big knobs all the way around the sides into the skinwall. It is still in great shape. there is a pair with like 10 miles on them


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

They look kinda dry, non?


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

This maybe kinda of a dumb one here it goes. This came up for sale it a Univega Land Rover, i know these aren't as good as the Alpina's but i though i could use it for parts or something. It has the bullmoose bars, arayas 7x and it has a Bi-Plane fork, i wouldn't have thought about buying it because i have a tone of bullmoose bars and arayas, but i don't have a bi-plane fork.

Just curious what the fork on it would be worth and what kinda of fork it would be, i figured it would be Tange, and was there any other companies that made bi-plane forks for mtbs.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

I wont get my feelings hurt over the lack of response on my Lobster . Moving on... I've been eyeballing this one for a few days. It's a few hours from home so I haven't laid eyes on it yet. Thoughts?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

$200


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I think most on this forum see suspension and yawn, as for the tig Ritchey I would say $300


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

rismtb said:


> I think most on this forum see suspension and yawn, as for the tig Ritchey I would say $300


I have not considered removing the Mag21... However I am not opposed to it. Rigid 1" thread less MTB forks can't be too hard to find.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

CYCLEJCE said:


> I have not considered removing the Mag21... However I am not opposed to it. Rigid 1" thread less MTB forks can't be too hard to find.
> 
> Thanks for your reply!


Leave the Mag 21 on there. It looks great as it is. I'm not sure of the value, but Lobsters don't seem to sell for that much even though they are top notch frames.


----------



## sifu (May 16, 2012)

Frame: 20" Mongoose Pro Massif (01 or 02)

Fork:Rockshox Sid XC fork

Wheelset: Weinmann Discovery rims laced to shimano hubs. 
(Vee Rubber Mission 2.1 Rear, Pacenti Neo-Moto 2.3 Front)

Crank: Stylo 3 ring

Shimano Hydraulic Disc Front
Shimano Deore V-Brake rear
XT rear derailleur 
LX front derailleur 
Deore Shifters

Kore Seatpost, Stem, Handlebar (possibly Ti?)


----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)

Anyone have an idea on this one? 97 specialized Bart Brentjens gold edition M2. They made 100 of these frames. I bought it from a buddy who raced on the specialized grass roots team back then. I guess that makes me the second owner. I am planning to post it in the paid for sale section once I get an idea of what to ask. Here are the specs and pics. Everything is era except the v brakes but I do have vintage maguras as well.

Gold M2 frame
Rock shock Judy red DH forks
Top line cranks
Full xtr drivetrain including hubs


----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)

A little better pic.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*1989 Stumpy Team*

Just picked this up yesterday, all original, except for the grips and i took the GC's off and put Panaracer Smoke/Dart combo on it.

Nevermind how low the saddle is its way to big for me, its a 21" frame. I'm gonna take it for a ride tonite to see if its comfy or not.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

YakimaDeathYaks said:


> I'm gonna take it for a ride tonite to see if its comfy or not.


You can't tell just by looking at it? I hope you have long arms.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Those Stumpies were nice riding bikes. Its probably comfy for someone in the 6'+ range.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Again, silently stalking this one... Ibis Alibi from the late 90's. May be slightly too new for this forum too, seems to be a trend this week!  WIW???









Thanks,


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

98 sid, 96 xtr, 517 (maybe 217?) citron, geax hook and warp (i think), looks like ibis bars and stem. if the fork holds air and doesnt have corroded stanchions, and the paint is nice, thats a jem. $800-1000?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I got an Alibi 98ish for my stepson through the MTBR classifieds: $50 Frame only. He likes it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CYCLEJCE said:


> Again, silently stalking this one... Ibis Alibi from the late 90's. May be slightly too new for this forum too, seems to be a trend this week!  WIW???
> 
> View attachment 811595
> 
> ...





s4gobabygo said:


> 98 sid, 96 xtr, 517 (maybe 217?) citron, geax hook and warp (i think), looks like ibis bars and stem. if the fork holds air and doesnt have corroded stanchions, and the paint is nice, thats a jem. $800-1000?


It should be worth $800-1000 because its a cool bike with a reliable build...but I bet it's worth closer to $600 give or take $100. V-brake bikes have it rough. Can't use cantilevers, can't use disc brakes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> It should be worth $800-1000 because its a cool bike with a reliable build...but I bet it's worth closer to $600 give or take $100. V-brake bikes have it rough. Can't use cantilevers, can't use disc brakes.


I was thinking the same thing: it's worth and value are two very different numbers and I was thinking people would pay $500-600 for it.

Some bikes just don't have that panache even though they are worth every penny and more.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not crazy about aluminum VRC bikes or I'd already own it! I might love the parts spec just enough to make an offer though. As for V brake bikes/forks, you just need to get a little creative to mount canti brakes! Thanks for the info! I'll post a new thread if I decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys! Live and learn... Two more to go!

Next up: 1982 Stumpy

Question: 
In your (speaking to the group) opinion, does an untouched find bring more money than a sorted and polished one? It's a little late with my Stumpy as I've lightly cleaned and loved on this one, stopping short of a full tear down, clean, and rebuild. Mostly got it ready for camping and neighborhood cruising.

Thoughts?


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

i was watching one on Fleabay the other day a 83 oneowner with 20 miles sell for $340. I think whoever got that got a damn good deal. Ive found a couple locally both way too big and they wanted $500 or more for them.



CYCLEJCE said:


> Thanks for the help guys! Live and learn... Two more to go!
> 
> Next up: 1982 Stumpy
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CYCLEJCE said:


> Thanks for the help guys! Live and learn... Two more to go!
> 
> Next up: 1982 Stumpy
> 
> ...


Original is more desirable than 'updated' with new, but low end parts.

Great shape but dusty is fine, but a quick clean and lube is better. Rusty sucks.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Sure, I'm mostly referring to the $25,000 Stumpy on Fleabay that I believe to be newer than mine, less original, and not very clean... 

Barn fresh = big $$$?


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

No, maybe more desirable, but the guy that has it listed for 25k is insane, search the sold auctions for "vintage stumpjumper" and that will give you an idea of what they sell for. They were mass produced, not saying they aren't nice but you'd be real hard pressed to get a grand out of one, maybe a full on pink team issue. Its not gonna bring Ritchey type money or any other handmade bike, and some fillet brazed Ritchey's don't even bring a grand in good condition.

If it is a 82 which they made only 500 or so maybe a few more you have a better shot at getting more than $5 or $600, if its a 83 they made 15 to 20,000 of them.



CYCLEJCE said:


> Sure, I'm mostly referring to the $25,000 Stumpy on Fleabay that I believe to be newer than mine, less original, and not very clean...
> 
> Barn fresh = big $$$?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CYCLEJCE said:


> Sure, I'm mostly referring to the $25,000 Stumpy on Fleabay that I believe to be newer than mine, less original, and not very clean...
> 
> Barn fresh = big $$$?


You're kidding, right? You are aware that there's a difference in what people pay for stuff vs. what people want for it right? You just named yourself as an example today with your Rock Lobster. Don't use unsold ebay auctions that have been wallowing in the morass of foreverville as your compass on value.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

I just check the sold bikes in the last couple months, usually its a month because i do alot on my phone, that way i can determine a ballpark value to list something for. I just sold the Stumpjumper Team i had put on the first page of this thread for $300 buy it now started it at $225 and a guy offered $300. Instead of putting some crazy number on a bike that might take forever to sell. Thats what the crazy BBC does, they never sell any of there complete bikes, mainly components. I think the rarest thing they have for sale is a Fat Chance for 6 grand and to top it off has Pro Caliber for 25gs that doesn't make any sense. There just trying to drive the value up on there stock by putting high prices on everything then maybe everyone else will follow...kinda dumb


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> You're kidding, right? You are aware that there's a difference in what people pay for stuff vs. what people want for it right? You just named yourself as an example today with your Rock Lobster. Don't use unsold ebay auctions that have been wallowing in the morass of foreverville as your compass on value.


Just looking for some guidance. Trying to get the most for my babies, hopefully others are learning from this exchange too. And no, I don't expect to get anywhere near 25k for my Stumpy. I would, however, like to know if its worth more untouched or overhauled. I thought I was pretty clear about that.

If no one is interested in what these bikes actually sell for I'll keep it to myself. Though I doubt this is the case.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

I know this much the people that are the regulars on here know alot more about bikes than you or I do and sometimes there answers aren't what you wanna hear but there at least being honest about it 99% of the time, i thought alot of them were kinda jerks at first but if you do your own research and troll around here you can learn alot from them, and then the lightbulb will come on in that head and you'll realize.....you should have read some of the posts before it was cleaned up


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

YakimaDeathYaks said:


> I know this much the people that are the regulars on here know alot more about bikes than you or I do and sometimes there answers aren't what you wanna hear but there at least being honest about it 99% of the time, i thought alot of them were kinda jerks at first but if you do your own research and troll around here you can learn alot from them, and then the lightbulb will come on in that head and you'll realize.....you should have read some of the posts before it was cleaned up


I was gonna say, you seem to have learned a lot because I remember when you first came aboard. Glad you just wrote that! I learned a lot too. It certainly was trial by fire when I first landed as well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YakimaDeathYaks said:


> I know this much the people that are the regulars on here know alot more about bikes than you or I do and sometimes there answers aren't what you wanna hear but there at least being honest about it 99% of the time, i thought alot of them were kinda jerks at first but if you do your own research and troll around here you can learn alot from them, and then the lightbulb will come on in that head and you'll realize.....you should have read some of the posts before it was cleaned up


I used to frickin' HATE you. Now you coo.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> I was gonna say, you seem to have learned a lot because I remember when you first came aboard. Glad you just wrote that! I learned a lot too. It certainly was trial by fire when I first landed as well.


Didn't like you either. Still don't.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Didn't like you either. Still don't.


I weep. You owe me money.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Get a room you two.


----------



## bewheels (Jul 20, 2013)

*1985 Mt Tam*

Hi All,
I have a 1985-86 Fisher Mt Tam. I bought a one new in 85' but the seat collar separated from the seat tube within the first month. So they sent me an 86' model at the end of 85' because they did not have any more 85' green/yellow fades left to send me.

I rode it all the time for 3 years before it became a back-up bike and lived in the garage up until now. I am considering selling it but am not sure of potential interest or value.

Some pics:


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

in crested butte we received three or four of the first ten stump jumpers ever made. but two months before they showed up at bicycles etc., the tune-up bike shop in gunnison had received the unavega alpina. these are, imho, the first mass produced mountain bike in world. my brother still has one, but it's stored outside. what's it worth? so i can talk him into putting it inside where i think it belongs. did anyone see the 25,000 stumpy?


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

den haag said:


> in crested butte we received three or four of the first ten stump jumpers ever made. but two months before they showed up at bicycles etc., the tune-up bike shop in gunnison had received the unavega alpina. these are, imho, the first mass produced mountain bike in world. my brother still has one, but it's stored outside. what's it worth? so i can talk him into putting it inside where i think it belongs. did anyone see the 25,000 stumpy?


Can you get a S# off of it?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

den haag said:


> in crested butte we received three or four of the first ten stump jumpers ever made. but two months before they showed up at bicycles etc., the tune-up bike shop in gunnison had received the unavega alpina. these are, imho, the first mass produced mountain bike in world. my brother still has one, but it's stored outside. what's it worth? so i can talk him into putting it inside where i think it belongs. did anyone see the 25,000 stumpy?


The Stumpy or Univega?

Several years ago I sold a first generation Stumpy in great condition on eBay and it sold for maybe $500? I forget the price but it wasn't a huge amout. The bike was cool because it was one of the first mountain bikes and started the sport, however, it was hand's down the worst riding bike I've ever owned.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

bewheels said:


> I rode it all the time for 3 years before it became a back-up bike and lived in the garage up until now. I am considering selling it but am not sure of potential interest or value.


Fisher's don't bring in much money when sold, unfortunately. It's a great looking bike and probably rides really well.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Not sure without pictures, but assuming you're saying it's been out in the open this whole time, a rusty univega is only going to be a $60 bike at the end of the day, if that.

That GF is nice and should be worth more than it gets. I think it's the obnoxiousness of Gary's own self promotion that tanked his own brand. I would keep it as it looks great and a fun bike.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

what's a good price to pay for a set of used Cooks Bros Racking cranks? 175mm, black, with both single and triple ring setup? there's some scuffing on the arms, but they're straight. not sure what to offer for them.

J.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Depends on the model. Do you know which ones?


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

here's pics from the seller:


















I don't know enough about them to know what model...

J.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe $120 with the change out cotters, there is a set on Fleabay for $41 with a couple days left in really nice shape.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like williwoods old cranks, he sold those for 120


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

ok, thanks guys. what years were these made?

J.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

That's the "F" series cranks made from 1996-2002. 
Brand new NOS with new rings goes for about $400 and ones in the pictures above would sell in the $90- $150 range.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

cool. thanks!

J.


----------



## MattyBikes (Aug 3, 2013)

*86 Schwinn High Sierra Value*

I have an 86 yellow High Sierra that I want to sell, but do not know what I should ask. Please help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Classic MTB (Aug 3, 2013)

Market value depends a lot on location, condition and presentation, among other factors. Where are you? To get advice here photos would help.



MattyBikes said:


> I have an 86 yellow High Sierra that I want to sell, but do not know what I should ask. Please help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

The blue book value on a 96 high sierra is $100. They dont even have an 86 listed.....

Listing Detail - Bicycle Blue Book


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Ebay, the auction of truth.


----------



## MattyBikes (Aug 3, 2013)

*Here are some pics.*

Here are some pics.
If they didn,t come through, I will try again.


----------



## MattyBikes (Aug 3, 2013)

*2nd Try*



Classic MTB said:


> Market value depends a lot on location, condition and presentation, among other factors. Where are you? To get advise here photo would help.


 Pics???


----------



## MattyBikes (Aug 3, 2013)

*3rd Try*



Classic MTB said:


> Market value depends a lot on location, condition and presentation, among other factors. Where are you? To get advise here photos would help.


 Pics??????????


----------



## Classic MTB (Aug 3, 2013)

I didn't take 'em. I'm new here too and can't help you with that. 

You might try watching your local Craig's list for a week or so and see if you can get a sense of what people in your area are asking for generic 80's mountain bikes. The High Sierra was a decent bike-- much better than a big box bike, but beyond that nothing special, really. Things will move along more quickly if you don't try to squeeze the last sou out of it.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I had a 84 or so Sierra I bought new ,I think I paid 250$


----------



## MHanraha (Aug 2, 2006)

*Suntour MP-1000's*

So last night I sold a road bike which resulted in me getting cash as well as a Univega Alpina Ultima, I believe it is a 1983.

I believe there is a pair of Suntour MP-1000's on it. If I post a picture later today can someone help me identify them? I've also noticed that on some vintage BMX forums they seem to be pretty popular, could someone also suggest what they are worth?

Thanks


----------



## driftin'by (Aug 19, 2013)

*1995 Trek 8700 ZX Series ATB Carbon Frame*

Original owner of this rig been sitting around collecting dust most of it's 18-year life. Frame comes in at just 1697 grams as pictured. I have all the original parts to put it back together with Deore LX group and Rock Shox Judy XC less the orignal grips, saddle, tires, rear wheel and stem.

WIW complete or frame only?

















1995 Trek 8700 SHX - BikePedia


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Found 1998 Klein Pulse Comp*

Asking $125. Completely stock, in good shape. Original Bontrager FS Plus 10 saddle is immaculate and the Rock Shox Indy C fork still works. I'm thinking about upgrading this to Shimano XTR M951 parts and Mavic SUP 517 wheels and flipping it for a profit. Yea or nay? Or, should I just ride it and keep it for it's cool vintage appeal?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Bike Blue Book Value*



driftin'by said:


> Original owner of this rig been sitting around collecting dust most of it's 18-year life. Frame comes in at just 1697 grams as pictured. I have all the original parts to put it back together with Deore LX group and Rock Shox Judy XC less the orignal grips, saddle, tires, rear wheel and stem.
> 
> WIW complete or frame only?
> 
> ...


Listing Detail - Bicycle Blue Book


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

driftin'by said:


> WIW complete


$250 +/-


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Keep it.

Putting better parts on it and selling it won;t net a profit. The parts would be worth more by themselves than if hung on a '98 Pulse.


----------



## djkev21 (Aug 28, 2013)

i was trying to find an old pic of my 1992 wheeler 7700 with easton frame. no luck
amazing the quality parts on it from the early 90s.
i had upgraded the tires, added shimano 747 spds, added a manitou 3 shock (brand new for 93 i believe) and it had mavic rims...man i wish i had it back!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djkev21 said:


> i was trying to find an old pic of my 1992 wheeler 7700 with easton frame. no luck
> amazing the quality parts on it from the early 90s.
> i had upgraded the tires, added shimano 747 spds, added a manitou 3 shock (brand new for 93 i believe) and it had mavic rims...man i wish i had it back!


Not as common in the US, but I bet you can find one in the UK (or on RBUK).


----------



## DemoMike (Apr 14, 2011)

zygote2k said:


> That's the "F" series cranks made from 1996-2002.
> Brand new NOS with new rings goes for about $400 and ones in the pictures above would sell in the $90- $150 range.


Howabout a virgin pair of e-cranks?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

DemoMike said:


> Howabout a virgin pair of e-cranks?


Good condition used E-types have been selling in the $100-$180 range depending on cosmetics. NOS unused unmounted goes for higher prices.


----------



## DemoMike (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheers. 

Yeah, these are unmounted...


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi. I just saved this rockhopper comp out of the back of my buddies truck headed to the dump. Should I have left it there? What do I do with this? Should I get some tires, tune it up and hit the trail retro-style? I love the chromoly and like the idea of putting a new fork on it. Is that possible with this head tube? Thanks, Brian.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

free bike you say? a tune-up is all you'll most likely need and a good cleaning and you got yourself a nice grocery getter or bar bike.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

OK, without the link this time....

Whats the market on a decent late 80's Nishiki Alien with Tange tubes & fork? Looks to be mostly origional with Deore/XT all over. Some paint flaws, but i think it'll clean up nicely. Haven't seen it in person yet as it is for sale across town.

Thanks


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

My wife finally "won" a battle, if I want to keep buying more bike stuff, I need to sell some first...

The problem is I have no idea how much things go for..

Here are a few examples..

Ritchey Ascent is sad shape but complete.








Kona fire mountain frame in sad cosmetic shape but no dents of deep damage with a Mag 21 fork.









I also have a Kona Explosive frame (size 17") a black stumjumper "comp" M2 (1995 I think) and a 91' Stumpjumper team in black and purple (size 17") just to name a few..

Anyway thanks for the help..

Oh please no powerbar wrapper comments, I like cliff bars more anyway..


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

You might get $100 for the Ritchey and $50 for the Kona on craigslist.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> You might get $100 for the Ritchey and $50 for the Kona on craigslist.


You should limit your knowledge distribution to Control Tech


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Kona wasn't ever anything special and the Ritchey is beat.
Maybe if it had better pictures or a more complete bike, then you might have me but otherwise is typical Craigslist bike fodder.

Another reason is that vintage bike frame prices have been dropping significantly in the last few months. this could be a seasonal price fluctuation or it could be that with the economy the way it is, more people have been flooding the market with older frames.
FWIW, I just picked up a 93 Klein fram with original moonrise paintjob for $202.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> Kona wasn't ever anything special and the Ritchey is beat.
> Maybe if it had better pictures or a more complete bike, then you might have me but otherwise is typical Craigslist bike fodder.
> 
> Another reason is that vintage bike frame prices have been dropping significantly in the last few months. this could be a seasonal price fluctuation or it could be that with the economy the way it is, more people have been flooding the market with older frames.
> FWIW, I just picked up a 93 Klein fram with original moonrise paintjob for $202.


Ritchey Ascents usually go for around $3-400 depending on condition I think. Konas have some nice frames, but not really collector bikes unless you're in the UK it seems.

Which Klein frame did you get for $202?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Which Klein frame did you get for $202?


Pinnacle with matching RS.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> Pinnacle with matching RS.


That's about normal. It's the Kleins with the rigid aluminum forks that are highly sought after.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I know an Attitude or Adroit is the much preferred frame- I'll get one for $500 shortly.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J3s said:


> I just bought this GT I-Drive marathon 2 months ago. Couldnt find much about this bike, but I was wondering&#8230; did I pay to much? I know it's a model that isn't around a lot, so maybe a new classic. Think it's a '03/'04 you tell me&#8230;. B200920075 BI-1313
> 
> Fork : Rock Shox SID Worldcup blackbox fork (stock)
> Rear Shock: Fox Float RL23
> ...


Modern bike in a vintage forum is worth $0.00.


----------



## J3s (Jun 24, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Modern bike in a vintage forum is worth $0.00.


Didn't say it was a vintage bike. Thought a 10 year old, rare model, bike could be named "a classic". I'll wait another 5 or 10 years and ask again. 
MTB's are around since '79, so I think a 10 year old bike in the history of 34 years of MTB is quite old... and not a modern bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J3s said:


> Didn't say it was a vintage bike. Thought a 10 year old, rare model, bike could be named "a classic". I'll wait another 5 or 10 years and ask again.
> MTB's are around since '79, so I think a 10 year old bike in the history of 34 years of MTB is quite old... and not a modern bike.


Not so much around these parts. Anything after cantilever brakes is new...let alone a mid travel full suspension bike with disc brakes.
No such thing as a 'rare' GT. Looks like I-Drives are selling between $200-500. Maybe you'll get more for yours since its clean and a Marathon variant.


----------



## gconklin (Sep 29, 2009)

*1998 Gary Fisher Joshua X1*

Have a 1998 Gary Fisher Joshua X1 in NEW shape since my wife only took it out a few times on paved trails, less than 10 miles I'm guessing. All original. The BB says $275 (here), but any chance it's worth more?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

according to BBB, it's got low end components. If yours has higher end components or is in excellent like new condition, you might be able to get more money for it. That particular bike wasn't well received by the masses either.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

No chance.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

zygote2k said:


> Pinnacle with matching RS.


I think you overpaid...


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

SMRTIN said:


> I think you overpaid...


maybe, but I doubt you can get one for cheaper.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

zygote2k said:


> maybe, but I doubt you can get one for cheaper.


Replying affirmatively would mean I'd be bragging about buying a Pinnacle and that's something I'm not willing to do at this point.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

smrtin said:


> bragging about buying a pinnacle and that's something i'm not willing to do at this point.


lol!


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

SMRTIN said:


> Replying affirmatively would mean I'd be bragging about buying a Pinnacle and that's something I'm not willing to do at this point.


Ive never heard of anyone complaining about older Kleins- you would be the first. I understand it's not an Adroit or an Attitude but it does have the original Moonrise paintjob in great condition. Is there some issue with Pinnacles that you're not saying?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

zygote2k said:


> Is there some issue with Pinnacles that you're not saying?


Thread is called 'What it's worth' - you said you paid $200 for a Pinnacle, I said I thought you over paid. End of story.

The Pinnacle is a fine bike, but Klein made 1000s of them and they are available all day long for a song and a dance, regardless of the paintjob. Case in point I bought one a couple weeks ago for $80 just to get some Ti chainrings that were on it.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

ok- I wasn't trying to argue, just wondering.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

SMRTIN said:


> Thread is called 'What it's worth' - you said you paid $200 for a Pinnacle, I said I thought you over paid. End of story.
> 
> The Pinnacle is a fine bike, but Klein made 1000s of them and they are available all day long for a song and a dance, regardless of the paintjob. Case in point I bought one a couple weeks ago for $80 just to get some Ti chainrings that were on it.


FWIW, I just saw another one sell on Fleabay for $336. That seems like a high price, I paid in the middle and you got a good deal.


----------



## Kdboxerdog (Feb 11, 2012)

Bontrager CX. I realize it's not a mountain bike but you guys are the ones with the knowledge in this area. Black with original steelman fork. Ridden but in very good condition. Not original componentry, modern campy shifters running xtr and a dura ace crankset. Pics to follow. WIW?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

More important, what size is it?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Details count


----------



## Kdboxerdog (Feb 11, 2012)

Kdboxerdog said:


> Bontrager CX. I realize it's not a mountain bike but you guys are the ones with the knowledge in this area. Black with original steelman fork. Ridden but in very good condition. Not original componentry, modern campy shifters running xtr and a dura ace crankset. Pics to follow. WIW?


Top tube is 56 ctc actual, 
Chorus carbon shifters running xtr rear and suntour front
Dura ace crankset, xt headset, Thompson setback post, machine tech cantilever brakes, beautiful salsa stem.

Hopefully my pic will show up...

Edit-it has become painfully obvious I am not a photographer


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Very pretty bike.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

*Mammoth RC201 RC202 Tracker*

I got a buddy that has one I think a RC201 full deore XT top mount friction levers
in good shape.
I would consider it a 7 out of 10 in terms of condition.

Is this bike worth anything?


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Are these the "good" hubs or the crappy Taiwain made ones?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

classen said:


> Are these the "good" hubs or the crappy Taiwain made ones?


You're asking after you hit the BIN?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Kdboxerdog said:


> Top tube is 56 ctc actual,
> Chorus carbon shifters running xtr rear and suntour front
> Dura ace crankset, xt headset, Thompson setback post, machine tech cantilever brakes, beautiful salsa stem.


Did you ever get an answer?

The frame is pretty desirable among Bontrager fans. The seem to see for around $400-$600 (but they don't show up that often). The components add some value, but probably not a lot.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

classen said:


> Are these the "good" hubs or the crappy Taiwain made ones?


OK, I'll try to answer my own question. The auction description describes these wheels as having been built in 1993. However the rims are 217s, which were introduced in 1995 and the WTB New Paradigm Hubs (which these appear to be) were also introduced around 1995.

to quote Rumpfy from another thread discussing the New Paradigm hubs:



> ... My understanding is that the 36h version was US made, all others (including early decal 32h) are made over seas. Eventually all made over seas.
> 
> Halaburt can confirm.


So far there has been no confirmation from Halaburt in the other thread.

I'm not necessarily looking for a dollar value on these. I paid what I paid and will be happy to have this excellent set of wheels, just curious as to the transition that WTB made from onshore to offshore production with their hubs.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

These were USA made New Paradigm hubs. Looks the same, eh? FWIW, I have heard that the Taiwanese front ones were fine but the rear ones weren't great.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

classen said:


> OK, I'll try to answer my own question. The auction description describes these wheels as having been built in 1993. However the rims are 217s, which were introduced in 1995 and the WTB New Paradigm Hubs (which these appear to be) were also introduced around 1995.
> 
> to quote Rumpfy from another thread discussing the New Paradigm hubs:
> 
> ...


I have a set as well. 28f/32r. I've paid between $35-50 for a rear hub in clean shape. I don't think they tend to pull the money that the Classics do. Neat workhorse wheelset.


----------



## Kdboxerdog (Feb 11, 2012)

laffeaux said:


> Did you ever get an answer?
> 
> The frame is pretty desirable among Bontrager fans. The seem to see for around $400-$600 (but they don't show up that often). The components add some value, but probably not a lot.


Yours is the first. Thank you!


----------



## wo-ufp1 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Marin Quake 5 (1997) estimate of costs?*

Hi.
I'm thinking to sell my old Marin Quake 5 fully from 1997.
In my humble opinion, it's the most interessting frame form; designed by a formula one designer (hm...).

Anyway, I have to much bikes and I need space.
How much $/€ can I request for these bike?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

If you ask more than a few hundred, I doubt you'll see much action.

Not a rare or unusual bike, nothing about it is terribly collectible. Near as I can tell, it hasn't seen any substantive upgrades, so it's not a good candidate for a strip and flip either. Just an old, early FS.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

From what I've seen on the local sites, the non-traditional "Y" type frames are a hard sell.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I thought taht was about an earthquake.. i will get more coffee,


----------



## Pshyclo (Oct 7, 2013)

*Klein Adroit*

I bought this '95 Klein Adroit new. I'm assuming from the serial number, 19X0995088, that it's a 19" frame manufactured 09/95? I did some gentle rail trail riding on it, probably less than 500 miles, and parked it. The whole bike is in very good to excellent condition except for one thing. Unfortunately, while weighing it, the scales fell from the ceiling and put a small dent in the top tube. The bike has all the original components, right down to the tires and cables which still shift smoothly.

I've decided it's time to sell it and have no idea of it's value considering the dented top tube. I was hoping someone here might provide some insight with regards to it's value and verify the model info I'm assuming at this point. I've attached a few photos to show the bike. I have more photos if interested. Thanks for your attention.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Oooof, with that dent, not a whole lot man. Maybe $500 if you're lucky. I'd sell the tires separately.


----------



## Pshyclo (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I was wondering if I would come out better just parting it out. But that's such a hassle and I wouldn't know what to ask for that stuff either. The tires were used even less that the bike. I put on some Bontrager Revolts for the rail trail stuff.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

23yr Old Specialized Ground Control Extreme 26x1.95 Tires. I certainly wouldn't ride them, but there is lots of tread on them and they look ok from afar. People still use these for display bikes? Not worth what it would cost to ship? Dumpster material?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

FCT, I loved those tires...would ride em til they wore out and smile the whole way.

Steve


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> FCT, I loved those tires...would ride em til they wore out and smile the whole way.
> 
> Steve


I dunno, these are pretty dry, crumbly and stiff. They could maybe be re-installed and pulled off a few more times, but I'm not riding them! Teeth are underrated.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Send them my way if you're going to toss them.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Loved those for a rear. Those paddles dug in nicely.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> FCT, I loved those tires...would ride em til they wore out and smile the whole way.
> 
> Steve


Ya, I'd ride them too. Foolishly and unsafely...but ya.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Ya, I'd ride them too. Foolishly and unsafely...but ya.


I'm hoping so - that's the only way I'll finish ahead of you in Keyesville next year


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

I hope the member that is getting these photographs their eventual epic failure in spectacular fashion. That's all I ask!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Ya, I'd ride them too. Foolishly and unsafely...but ya.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ameybrook said:


>


Why is there an mtbr watermark on my picture?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> Why is there an mtbr watermark on my picture?


I noticed they also did that on an old picture of Tomac. What's up with that??


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I pulled that from Kurt's write up which was an "official" MTBR article...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

So... Mtbr stole my picture, and then watermarked it so they'd get credit if someone else stole it from them?

Heinous fuc.kery most foul


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

hollister said:


> Heinous fuc.kery most foul


Sounds about right


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Time for a cease and desist letter.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Everybody's working for da man!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Except the people actually employed my da man


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> So... Mtbr stole my picture, and then watermarked it so they'd get credit if someone else stole it from them?
> 
> Heinous fuc.kery most foul


Right!?

Also, that was an expensive morning.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

If by expensive you mean hilarious


















I need a not mtbr watermark


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Priceless.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bwah haa haa! Love all the Keyesville series featuring Rumpfy. Some of the best VRC biking sequences EVAH.

Some tductape and anomie series are good too. Can't wait to ride more with tductape because I bet he's got lots of picture-worthy malfunctions and crashes.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Classic


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ha! I'm going to have to parse out this discussion for its own thread for longevity sake. What should the title be?

Old tires and who should use them?


----------



## Itripper (Jan 15, 2004)

Awesome vid!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> ha! I'm going to have to parse out this discussion for its own thread for longevity sake. What should the title be?
> 
> Old tires and who should use them?


Something about what a badass I am?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> bwah haa haa! Love all the Keyesville series featuring Rumpfy. Some of the best VRC biking sequences EVAH.


Haha! You're welcome? As many failures as successes. Would be KV without them!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

>starts digging through k'ville albums<

Vince and BD in the pit are amongst my favorites


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know why, but that tube reminds me of a snake eating itself, haha!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

hollister said:


> >starts digging through k'ville albums<
> 
> Vince and BD in the pit are amongst my favorites


haha!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> haha!


That had me actually LOL


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Classic


Probably the dumbest thing I've ever done on a bike (that's me crashing into CK at zero miles an hour), and that's saying something...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> Probably the dumbest thing I've ever done on a bike


Yeah, but you were there at Repack 35, whereas most of us just watch videos of it.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

How about this? It's in fantastic shape with lots of period correct parts.

Small Yo-Eddy 
Chris King hubs
Cook E Cranks
Avitar Werks rings
Sram 9.0 SL shifters and RD
Action tec ti BB
USA made Avid Speed Dial levers
TT Tri Shock saddle

22.3#s with the pedals and bottle cage.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

$400


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> $400


Are you kidding me..??

If it was my size I pay around $1500 for it..


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Ya thanks. $400 is pathetically low.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Is this a Real Klein...??









If so how much I can sell the frame for..??


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

patineto said:


> Are you kidding me..??
> 
> If it was my size I pay around $1500 for it..


If I were in the business of buying and selling bicycles, then I would looka t how much the components could be easily sold for. 
King Hubs $100/pr
Cook E-types $75
SRAM stuff $25
BB $50
SD levers $50
frame anywhere from $100-$300 depending on condition, size, and scarcity.
So I'd offer $400 for it.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

patineto said:


> Is this a Real Klein...??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF you can sell a Pulse frame, maybe $50 for a newer model like this. This is late 90's and therefore not a "true" klein.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> IF you can sell a Pulse frame, maybe $50 for a newer model like this. This is late 90's and therefore not a "true" klein.


But Klein did make the Pulse frames before they sold out to trek, at least they did in 1994 but this is a 1995 so I'm not sure...


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

the trek pulse frames didn't have internal routing. ^true klein^


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

s4gobabygo said:


> the trek pulse frames didn't have internal routing. ^true klein^


Yes that is what I think too, I sold a few of the Pulse's in 1994 and the look exactly the same as this ones, then we drop the contract when Gary announce the sale to trek..


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll go a step further in the definition of the true Klein- it's with the older style lettering, not what is featured on the Pulse.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> I'll go a step further in the definition of the true Klein- it's with the older style lettering, not what is featured on the Pulse.


That is the way the Pulse's from Klein where lettered exactly, maybe it was new old stock from 1994..


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> I'll go a step further in the definition of the true Klein- it's with the older style lettering, not what is featured on the Pulse.


well that's just semantics. i draw the line when trek started making frames. i own a pre-trek pulse like the one above from 1995, and a post-trek pulse with traditional top-of-top-tube cable routing from 1996. the frames are remarkably different.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> I'll go a step further in the definition of the true Klein- it's with the older style lettering, not what is featured on the Pulse.


http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Klein/Klein1994.pdf page 18 may be relevant.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Klein/Klein1995.pdf page 5 may be of interest

Original poster, what is the serial number?


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

as far as i know, there were no differences in pulse frames from 94 to 95. both years were offered with sea and sky as well. the serial number should be the only indicator.


----------



## Captain_Spaulding (Oct 23, 2013)

I just got a free bike that I want to use as an instructional tool for myself to learn to work on before I eventually go out and spend real money on a real bike. At the same time I don't know if the free bike I got is worth the money I'll be spending on parts. I'd hate to rebuild it and then find out at some point that it's complete garbage. I plan on keeping it as a second bike so I'd like to know I have a quality frame and not just a big box store BSO.


I'm really not concerned with dollar value per se, more just to know if the frame I have is worthy of decent parts, and more importantly, what the heck it is so I know what I can and can't buy/order online. It has (had) 5 coats of paint on it and a mish mash of parts and components that are probably not original. None of the original labels, decals or face plates are on it. It has a single crown fork and a serial number on the seatpost mast about 2" from the top. Google searches have not given me any results. The SN format is one number, one letter, then 5 more numbers (eg: 8D55567). It also has old style cantilever brakes with a hanger and cable that runs from one side to the other. No suspension on the bike at all. 

Is this the right subforum for ID'ing bikes or is this one specifically for assessing value to bikes that are identifiable? I have pics but I don't want to come off as a spammer posting them all over the place and piss people off. If I'm in the wrong subforum, could someone please point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep but you better post a pics before the wolves come out



Captain_Spaulding said:


> I just got a free bike that I want to use as an instructional tool for myself to learn to work on before I eventually go out and spend real money on a real bike. At the same time I don't know if the free bike I got is worth the money I'll be spending on parts. I'd hate to rebuild it and then find out at some point that it's complete garbage. I plan on keeping it as a second bike so I'd like to know I have a quality frame and not just a big box store BSO.
> 
> I'm really not concerned with dollar value per se, more just to know if the frame I have is worthy of decent parts, and more importantly, what the heck it is so I know what I can and can't buy/order online. It has (had) 5 coats of paint on it and a mish mash of parts and components that are probably not original. None of the original labels, decals or face plates are on it. It has a single crown fork and a serial number on the seatpost mast about 2" from the top. Google searches have not given me any results. The SN format is one number, one letter, then 5 more numbers (eg: 8D55567). It also has old style cantilever brakes with a hanger and cable that runs from one side to the other. No suspension on the bike at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain_Spaulding (Oct 23, 2013)

YakimaDeathYaks said:


> Yep but you better post a pics before the wolves come out


Great thanks...I'm a member of some really heavily moderated forums so I didn't want to just blast pics all over the place.

PICS!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Holly skyscrapers unless your 7'10" you might hurt yourself on that. Remove the rear brake and look for an more appropriate frame


----------



## Captain_Spaulding (Oct 23, 2013)

LOL, I'm actually 6'4". It's not that bad. I have a rear brake on order...nobody has them in stock (in my price range).

Just a few more details...when I sanded the paint off, I left it out in the yard and it got rained on a bit. The bare metal was wet but after 3 days it's still not showing any rust. The frame does attract a magnet so I know it's ferrous, just can't figure out why it won't rust.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

If you got that bike for free it certainly isn't overpriced. As for the rear brakes I wasn't kidding, they look like they might be Mafac bodies. If you are going to change them give them to me, ha seriously the bike and parts are not worth anything and could cause injury or even death if off road.


----------



## Captain_Spaulding (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, you meant remove them and KEEP them...I get it. They certainly work well, I've just heard horror stories of that horizontal cable coming loose and stopping the bike dead in its tracks. 

I'm by no means arguing but what makes you say the bike isn't worth anything? The size? Can you just tell by the frame shape? I actually only plan on using it to ride on paved paths with my kids so off road/trails is certainly not a concern. Is it really that bad? The 5 coats of paint make it look terrible, I know. Just so I know (I'm trying to learn about this stuff), what makes it so bad? The type of fork? The lack of suspension (which I don't really care about)?

And I was pretty sure the parts aren't worth anything. What I'm trying to determine is if it's worthwhile putting good parts on it. If not, why? I'd like to know what to look for for my next aquisition.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

It looks like a old Bianchi 84 or 85 maybe


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Well you just don't know what rust is going on inside vintage forks. My experience is not to trust vintage frames unless you know where they have been. I have large facial scares to prove. As Cher's manager said "just ride it till the wheels fall off" and look she is still around so it does work for some people.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I say keep it for a practice bike to build. Strip it down to bare metal and find out how much work it will be to fix it. Parts come off as easily as they go on. Just don't buy expensive parts that are specific to that particular bike. Find the correct component group and rebuild it.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

*Vintage Kona Full suspension*

I just bought a 1996 Kona "Sex Too" full susser.

It is all standard, except that it has been fitted with "Manitou Mach 5 SX" suspension forks.
These are also from the mid 1990's.

The bike is generally fine, it has Magura hydraulic rim brakes, a high pressure "Fox Alps 4" shock (which has lost it's damping) and the classic Kona 4 point linkage rear end. The frame is a 16"

The weight is only 25 pounds!

The thing is, I am not sure what to do with it. I will have to get the rear shock rebuilt but the front fork seems OK. The brakes work fine and the transmission is all good.
The frame has a few scratches but it is not bad enough to warrant a repaint, although I guess I could get the front main frame done (it's yellow)

What would it be worth? I might fix it up and bang it on the bay.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Start with reading the stickies at the top of this forum. This is a WIW thread question, but you already kind answered it yourself. You won't get a lot for it.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Let's see the Lotus...


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Some time ago I got a stem/handlebar combo but know little about it, other than it's a Cannondale 1 1/4''

Does anyone know more details? What bikes did it come on, is it a Cannondale product, and what could it be worth?

Polished aluminum
Stem length ~115mm
Bar width 22'' or 560mm
Weight: 299g


----------



## zander1 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Need help with serial and value on bike*

I have an older Marin Indian Fire Trail
I know the following 7000 custom tube set sticker
its also Titanium. serial CK5KAXXXX
White industries crank
Can anyone tell me what this bike is worth. I bought it new in 1995 and
its hardly been rode.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

That Marin is aluminum, not titanium. If you put it on Craigslist, I'd expect you to get maybe $200-$250.


----------



## Hooder (Jul 21, 2009)

*83 Schwinn Sierra*

I wish I had a picture but I gave the bike away today. someone gave it to me a few years ago and I haven't ridden it much so I figured I'd pass it on. Now I'm wondering if it was worth something. I am pretty sure it was an 83 Sierra. It was a rootbeer-ish color and was all original as far as I could tell except for tires and seat. It was 10 speed, white oval head badge, diacomp shifters and canti brakes. Any insight as to the worth would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Phil Wood pedal*

I know the CHP version but haven't seen any like these. Are they rare rare?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

rare or well-done. either way, they're fugly and clunky.


----------



## super11 (Nov 9, 2013)

*ritchey p23*

Hey I have a richey p23 1990 fame number 574 my first mtb bike what do you think this bike is worth just the frame and fork
I have up graded every thing else thank guys


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

super11 said:


> Hey I have a richey p23 1990 fame number 574 my first mtb bike what do you think this bike is worth just the frame and fork
> I have up graded every thing else thank guys


$0 without pics. It could be a cream puff or a clapped out rust bucket.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

zygote2k said:


> rare or well-done. either way, they're fugly and clunky.


Why do you hang out here. I've seen you on fb. You have no clue what anythings worth. LOL


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Ti Project Twos. What are they worth? :yikes:


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

why don't you send me a PM instead of here where your friends are around?
those pedals are still lame clunky turds.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

That Ti fork is nice looking. I believe they were $700 brand new in the 90's. 
No clue how much they're worth today- probably as much as you can get.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Are you under the impression that just because we haven't said anything that we don't know you're clueless?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a set of the CHP's but have never seen the others. I paid $100 for them NOS. With clips they make great commuter pedals.


rismtb said:


> I know the CHP version but haven't seen any like these. Are they rare rare?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

zygote2k said:


> No clue how much they're worth today- probably as much as you can get.


Wow.


----------



## Jeffnjm3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I've decided to sell off some of my old stuff, and here I have my old Westpine Scissor Brake. Its in pretty good shape, just needs a lil cleaning, setup for a Manitou EFC, think it will fit a Manitou 4 as well. I know this is really cool and pretty rare, what do you all think it is worth? I was thinking of throwing it on ebay. Give me your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

StanleyButterfly said:


> Why do you hang out here. I've seen you on fb. You have no clue what anythings worth. LOL


why do you care so much? are you my stalker? did I beat you to a sale?


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

zygote2k said:


> why do you care so much? are you my stalker? did I beat you to a sale?


U mad bro? Fill out the butthurt form on your way to sensoville.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Nah- not really an issue anymore. 
I know who you are.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

zygote2k said:


> Nah- not really an issue anymore.
> I know who you are.


If you're as accurate as your value estimates, you're probably wrong.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> If you're as accurate as your value estimates, you're probably wrong.


Don't worry, I won't let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## L-Train (Apr 28, 2006)

Meow?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Bridgestone MB1 fork - WIW?*

Picked up this fork with a Fat City frame, any ideas on value?

Date code is G2G

Thanks


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Retro Dude said:


> Picked up this fork with a Fat City frame, any ideas on value?
> 
> Date code is G2G
> 
> ...


I would say between $40 Vintage Bridgestone Lugged Fork MB 1 Ritchey Logic Tubing 1" Threaded MTB | eBay

and $100 Bridgestone XO 1 Fork Orange Rivendell Vintage Bike Retro Bike RB 1 MB 1 | eBay

with it being probably closer to the latter.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> and $100 Bridgestone XO 1 Fork Orange Rivendell Vintage Bike Retro Bike RB 1 MB 1 | eBay
> 
> with it being probably closer to the latter.


Help me out here, since I'm "new" to the vintage hobby...



> Our product manager went into a 3-month funk which cleared up only when John Stamstad set a new Michigan 24-Hour road record and a new World 24-Hour Off-Road record with these [moustache] bars.


I'd like to think I have an eye for beautiful lugwork, but I'm in over my head, here. Is that what makes this fork worth $100, or is it a rarity thing? Is it the reputation of the bike it came on, or of the fork itself? If anyone catches my drift. I know what framesets I used to drool over in the 80's (Colnago, Kestrel) when I bought more-affordable Treks, but I don't know what makes them valuable by today's standards?

If it's the lugwork, this thing's a beauty (u kiddin me), why only $100? I guess is what I'm asking. Just trying to get my feet under me as to what parts I respected as a kid, are actually considered valuable today, seems like a beautiful lugged fork still being made in '93 should be worth more? Help!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

bikefat said:


> Help me out here, since I'm "new" to the vintage hobby...
> 
> I'd like to think I have an eye for beautiful lugwork, but I'm in over my head, here. Is that what makes this fork worth $100, or is it a rarity thing? Is it the reputation of the bike it came on, or of the fork itself? If anyone catches my drift. I know what framesets I used to drool over in the 80's (Colnago, Kestrel) when I bought more-affordable Treks, but I don't know what makes them valuable by today's standards?
> 
> If it's the lugwork, this thing's a beauty (u kiddin me), why only $100? I guess is what I'm asking. Just trying to get my feet under me as to what parts I respected as a kid, are actually considered valuable today, seems like a beautiful lugged fork still being made in '93 should be worth more? Help!


I would call than a cast crown rather than lugged.

The fork is relatively rare, and Bridgestone. Not a generic model. Any "nice" fork of that era (which this type is) is going to be used up (bent/cracked) or nearly unused.


----------



## Jimms (Nov 17, 2009)

How about a XTR 952 grouppo. Its on my Kona Hot right now, but I want to make the Hot into a SS, as I finally bought a new bike. 

Cranks, front and rear Derailleurs, cassette, brakes, brake lever/shifter combo. All in 'EXCELLENT' shape.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

shiggy said:


> I would call than a cast crown rather than lugged.
> 
> The fork is relatively rare, and Bridgestone. Not a generic model. Any "nice" fork of that era (which this type is) is going to be used up (bent/cracked) or nearly unused.


I was just poking around the Bridgestone section of Sheldon Brown's website and came across the '93 catalog, it said they only produced 1000 MB1's.

There's a lot of good info there: 1993 Bridgestone Bicycle Catalogue


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

bikefat said:


> Help me out here, since I'm "new" to the vintage hobby.


I can be of some help since I sell a lot of vintage bikes and parts.

(my examples will be road bikes just because that is what I know best)

Some old bikes are rare but not very valuable because there is little demand. An example might be the Centurion Cinelli which was produced in very small numbers but was never very highly regarded. As a result you can buy one for a few hundred dollars.

Other bikes are common but expensive because they were great bikes at the time and they continue to have a following. The Gilco tubed Colnago Master was mass produced but they command high prices because many people still want them.

The most expensive models obviously will be both rare and desired like a '60s Rene Herse. Crazy money, particularly the demountable and camping models.

The reason that the "what is my bike worth" question is so loaded is that there are a myriad of factors that will affect value including: condition, originality, rare features, popular sizes, popular colors and even willingness to ship overseas.

In the end the old adage is the only one that matters: value is what a willing seller and a willing buyer agree to...

Steven


----------



## cortolillo87 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey,
I've been lurking on this site forever now and I finally have a question I cant figure out. I found this bike the other day at the goodwill and bought it for the nukeproof hubs and the cook bros. cranks. It turns out the frame and fork are titanium but have 0 markings on them, not even a serial number. Can anyone tell me what they think it might be and what the parts/complete bike might be worth. I'm not trying to sell it I'm just curious.
heres the pictures:
random Photo Album - Pinkbike


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Lots of cool stuff on there, fork looks to be a Litespeed. Not sure on the frame, nice pickup.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

one-off


----------



## cortolillo87 (Dec 7, 2013)

Here's a closer picture of the forks. I don't think they are litespeeds.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

It looks like one of those Russian or Chinese Ti frames that have been floating around for the last 15 years.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Is this thing on?

Testing, testing. 1-2


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

It's on H. I heard you loud an clear.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I definitely stand corrected. Didnt think of One Off, good call.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

must be one of these:
https://mombat.org/OOTI17.JPG


----------



## cortolillo87 (Dec 7, 2013)

If it is a One Off, what are they worth?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

cortolillo87 said:


> If it is a One Off, what are they worth?


If the bike itself is in great mechanical condition and the frame isn't cracked, then you might have a bike that will sell for $400-$600 depending on the demand. Of course this price is based upon the average Ti bike that is sold on Criagslist but there may be a One-off collector out there who will give you more.
As it looks, it needs a fair amount of work and some polishing to get it ready for sale.


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

Once again, you have no idea what you're looking at. This isnt a Litespeed or a Ti Kona here.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Once again I think I'm more correct than not. Ti bikes aren't anything super special other than the fact that they are Titanium. This particular one is only rare because of its' uniqueness but that doesn't mean the price is sky high. Maybe if it was in pristine condition it would be a different issue. I'm sure there are some collectors of these bikes out there and they're willing to pay a great deal higher than what I think it's worth. 
After reading up on One-off, it has some interesting history behind it and some interesting collaborations along the way. To me, they also seem to be drastically over-priced too.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> I'm sure there are some collectors of these bikes out there and they're willing to pay a great deal higher than what I think it's worth.


The owner didn't ask what it was worth to you personally. Some might say $20. It is probably more useful to him to know what the "great deal higher" number is, and that's the point of this WIW thread. If you don't know that number, then please resist the urge to respond.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Yep, I found this old car, antique really.

Looked to be an early Ford, yet, not. Turns out, Henry spun off a little company to the side, where he massaged his ideas, refining at a more rapid, and distinctive pace, since he wasn't part of the larger, slower moving company he was the head of.

I asked around, it's true, and I got the car at a flea market for 50 bucks.

Surely it's just the same as any old Model A or something, worth what your average Model A is worth, right? :skep:

One-Off Titanium History


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

DoubleCentury said:


> The owner didn't ask what it was worth to you personally. Some might say $20. It is probably more useful to him to know what the "great deal higher" number is, and that's the point of this WIW thread. If you don't know that number, then please resist the urge to respond.


So, let me get this straight. Since you obviously think my opinion on what it's worth differs from yours, then I am wrong and yours is right?
In guessing that you must have the official VRC price guide in your hands and you're saying to yourself, " I can finally prove that zygote is talking out of his ass".
That would clearly be the point except that there is no price guide and the "what's it worth" forum isn't addressed to the guy who holds the nonexistent VRC price guide. I'm guessing it's all subjective and based upon someone's opinion.
I see Ti bikes in my area on CL for $500-$2000 at any given time. Obviously if there's a particular person interested in exactly what you have, they might pay more for it.
Sometimes when you de-mystify the bullshit that is preached as gospel around here, you come to a realistic conclusion. Everyone is in it for the money, otherwise they wouldn't be posting here.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And one's opinion is based on someones experience. So....I'd take DC or FB's opinions long before yours.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

jeff said:


> And one's opinion is based on someones experience. So....I'd take DC or FB's opinions long before yours.


that's a fair and valid assertion if you're only basing it upon experience and popularity, but if you base it upon prices of other similar bikes on CL, then my opinion is just as good as theirs. 
To put it in a different light, on this particular bike, I am considered the low range and they are considered the high range.
Somewhere in the middle will keep the buyer and the seller happy.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

What I don't see you taking into account is that this is not a production builder. Not even close. Feel free to find me a list of previously sold frames of like lineage in your stated price range and I'll be more than happy to eat my words.


zygote2k said:


> that's a fair and valid assertion if you're only basing it upon experience and popularity, but if you base it upon prices of other similar bikes on CL, then my opinion is just as good as theirs.
> To put it in a different light, on this particular bike, I am considered the low range and they are considered the high range.
> Somewhere in the middle will keep the buyer and the seller happy.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

It's not a mass produced frame but it wasn't exactly a limited production run either. I'm willing to bet there were at least several thousand frames built. As I stated before, there are people who desire odd bikes and are willing to pay more for them. Find me the last 5 that went for sale and I'll eat my words.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> It's not a mass produced frame but it wasn't exactly a limited production run either. I'm willing to bet there were at least several thousand frames built. Find me the last 5 that went for sale and I'll eat my words.


You just really don't get it, do you?

A couple 1000 produced? Did you even bother to read the history that Mombat pulled together?

Try some research before opening you box of opinions, as it stands, you end up fairly consistently sounding like the blustery guy at a Picasso and Dali sale, talking about how those weird pictures aren't worth anything cause the subjects ain't real lookin'......

I'm willing to accept your concept of it being worth what someone's willing to pay and all, when it's something "production", in fact I think most of us will agree with you on that to a certain extent, but when something rare and or unusual comes up, that methodology just doesn't play.

You seem patently unwilling to learn from the collective knowledge here, rail against it in fact. What's being espoused here, is no different than any other collector market. Be it cars, furniture, sewing machines, whatever. There's the normal run of the mill, there's the rare, and then there's the mack daddy pieces that stand out for any number of reasons.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Read the articles on One Off from the MOMAT site...now I really want to see one of the ti "bubble" pipes.



Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> Once again I think I'm more correct than not. Ti bikes aren't anything super special other than the fact that they are Titanium. This particular one is only rare because of its' uniqueness but that doesn't mean the price is sky high.


Am I to assume that the price of an aluminum Cunningham is worth about the same as an aluminum Trek mountain bike? If so, please let me know when you're selling something nice.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

zygote2k said:


> It looks like one of those Russian or Chinese Ti frames that have been floating around for the last 15 years.


I'm impressed by how you keep outdoing yourself. Epic trolling!


----------



## cortolillo87 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the help everyone. How rare is this bike and what quality is it?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> You just really don't get it, do you?
> 
> A couple 1000 produced? Did you even bother to read the history that Mombat pulled together?
> 
> ...


If you know exact numbers, please inform us. It's reasonable to expect that a frame builder who was in operation for 5 or more years would probably have made at least 200 frames a year but that's purely speculative.
What I gathered from the Mombat articles on One-off is that they had a great marketing program and sold really expensive bikes. 
OP- sorry for my digressions. Your bike is worth a fortune. Hold onto it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

A bit of friendly advice..

If you don't stop making **** up while attempting to sound like you know what you're talking about, you're going to cement your reputation as resident fcukwit, and nobody will take anything you have to say seriously


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

cortolillo87 said:


> If it is a One Off, what are they worth?


I'm not sure anyone has said it - GOODWILL!?!?! :eekster:

I want to see your Goodwill store! The ones around here mostly sell used sweatpants.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Jak0zilla said:


> I want to see your Goodwill store!


Stellar point!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

cortolillo87 said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone. How rare is this bike and what quality is it?


The quality is high. People are reluctant to give a price because not enough of these come up to give a good/accurate estimate. It's definitely worth more than you paid  - maybe it's a $1,000 bike, maybe $1,500, maybe more. The bike is likely not the most valuable bike ever (there's less demand for One Off than some other brands), but it is relatively rare and desirable.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

that's awesome



hollister said:


> A bit of friendly advice..
> 
> If you don't stop making **** up while attempting to sound like you know what you're talking about, you're going to cement your reputation as resident fcukwit, and nobody will take anything you have to say seriously


----------



## cortolillo87 (Dec 7, 2013)

I talked to Mike on the phone and sent him pictures. He said it is definitely a frame he made and that he only made about 40 mountain bike frames after he left Merlin.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ditto laffeaux. The best way to test the market would be to clean it up and take nice pics and let it ride on eBay--I wouldn't be surprised if it cracked $2k. That said, if it fits you, keep it and enjoy it. It's a unique and innovative ti bike that would be a complement to any collection. Three cheers for Goodwill.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Ditto laffeaux. The best way to test the market would be to clean it up and take nice pics and let it ride on eBay--I wouldn't be surprised if it cracked $2k. That said, if it fits you, keep it and enjoy it. It's a unique and innovative ti bike that would be a complement to any collection. Three cheers for Goodwill.


^This^, and yes, Laffeaux is spot on too....


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow- big differences in opinions here. I say it's worth $600 and someone else says it's worth a grand. Since I'm not one of the crew, my opinion doesn't count for sh*t but the other guys' does. 
My guess is things that are desirable to some folks around here get "marked up" and things that aren't get "marked down". I've heard more than one esteemed member say a similar remark and had another verify it.
I say if you want to know the real value of something like a possible rare bicycle, then you should call Christies or Lloyds and not ask a bunch of guys on the internet who have no real factual prices.
You can always post it up on the bay and let the bidders determine it's value.
Anyways, it's a nice bike. GLWS.
FWIW, how much did you pay for it at Goodwill?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> Wow- big differences in opinions here. I say it's worth $600 and someone else says it's worth a grand. Since I'm not one of the crew, my opinion doesn't count for sh*t but the other guys' does.


It's called decades of being a mountain bike nut, decades of being into nice bikes, and 15+ yrs of collecting/buying/selling. Having that experience makes it pretty easy to see you're clueless and just guessing using really bad info and logic. Sorry to be blunt.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Yep, that Sam Maloof rocking chair is worth close to the one your mama bought at JC Penny's 30 years ago since, hey, they are both rocking chairs, and made of wood and sh*t, right? 

Don't bother researching Sam Maloof, you just know these things cause they look kinda the same....

Man people with closed minds bug the ever living crap out of me.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

cortolillo87 said:


> I talked to Mike on the phone and sent him pictures. He said it is definitely a frame he made and that he only made about 40 mountain bike frames after he left Merlin.


40 mountain frames is not a lot. Thanks for posting the info that you found out.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

zygote2k said:


> things that are desirable to some folks around here get "marked up" and things that aren't get "marked down".


Isn't that like the first rule of ecconomics? It stands to reason that a bike made by a company called "One-Off" is not going to fall within the normal value range.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Yep, that Sam Maloof rocking chair is worth close to the one your mama bought at JC Penny's 30 years ago.


How do you know about Sam Maloof? Are you a woodworker? I work for a newspaper and photographed him shortly before he died. Needless to say I was surprised to see one of his chairs pop up on this forum.

Steven


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Yep, that Sam Maloof rocking chair is worth close to the one your mama bought at JC Penny's 30 years ago since, hey, they are both rocking chairs, and made of wood and sh*t, right?
> 
> Don't bother researching Sam Maloof, you just know these things cause they look kinda the same....
> 
> Man people with closed minds bug the ever living crap out of me.


haha

'86 Pontiac Fiero = '86 Lamborghini because both are red, small and sporty. Plus I've seen lots of Fieros on CL for $1200. Plus the economy is bad so these should have the same demand. Impeccable logic right there.


----------



## cortolillo87 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks again for everyones help with this bike. I never would have been able to figure out what it was without this forum. Its always nice dealing with people who are actually interested in this. Here it is all cleaned up.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> 40 mountain frames is not a lot. Thanks for posting the info that you found out.


I've never seen one quite that ordinary either. I take it back now that I've seen the track ends.

A friend has one and it's a freakshow that befits the One-Off name: 23 inch toptube (or so) with a 13 inch seat tube and Leni Fried anodized monkeys all over it.

It cost a fortune new. Cunningham money.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

cortolillo87 said:


> Thanks again for everyones help with this bike. I never would have been able to figure out what it was without this forum. Its always nice dealing with people who are actually interested in this. Here it is all cleaned up.
> View attachment 853523
> View attachment 853524
> View attachment 853525


Cool bike. Totally unqualified opinion here as I don't collect vintage bikes (yet?), but if I came across a frame that was 1 of 40 and didn't suck, it wouldn't be for sale?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

lewisfoto said:


> How do you know about Sam Maloof? Are you a woodworker? I work for a newspaper and photographed him shortly before he died. Needless to say I was surprised to see one of his chairs pop up on this forum.
> 
> Steven


Hack woodworker here, my Dad is really good though. I did a bunch of inspired stuff in high school, with all the tools, and a teacher to push me, at my disposal, but I've done nothing in years beyond carpentry.

That said, I live not too far from Wendell Castle's "shop" and just bought a piece of his off my local CL for an honestly good price (so stoked).

A Maloof chair would be the sort of thing I'd love to find "undiscovered" at a Goodwill though, fer shur.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I love it how people compare apples to oranges around here. 
Cunningham money- that's a good one. Overpriced birds of a feather....
Nice bike- you've been busy if the picture you posted last week was the before and these are the after.
I like the rocking chair too.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I'm with Zygote. Cunninghams are all overpriced. I demand that someone sell me one for what I am willing to pay for it. Look deep into your heart and know that I am right. 

When I snap my fingers all you Ham owners will wake up and immediately PM me for my shipping address.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

zygote2k said:


> Nice bike- you've been busy if the picture you posted last week was the before and these are the after.
> I like the rocking chair too.


 I said "cool bike" and I meant it. As far as design is concerned, anyone can PM me if they want to know the relevance of an Eames chair to Web architecture.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

Jak0zilla said:


> I'm with Zygote. Cunninghams are all overpriced. I demand that someone sell me one for what I am willing to pay for it. Look deep into your heart and know that I am right.
> 
> When I snap my fingers all you Ham owners will wake up and immediately PM me for my shipping address.


Freakin' hilarious!


----------



## cortolillo87 (Dec 7, 2013)

Honestly it only took me an hour to clean it up. I didn't have to take anything apart, all of the bearings still run buttery smooth. It was just covered in dust.


zygote2k said:


> I love it how people compare apples to oranges around here.
> Cunningham money- that's a good one. Overpriced birds of a feather....
> Nice bike- you've been busy if the picture you posted last week was the before and these are the after.
> I like the rocking chair too.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> Cunningham money- that's a good one.


Oh son, I know you're not starting up with me...

I have long time friends who bought both of the bikes I referred to new and had interactions with the respective builders that we minutely dissected over beers. Price-wise, though a few years apart, they were almost identical. You make of that what you will. I wish I'd had the foresight they had to make the sacrifice because I'd be riding a legend.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

It's like letting the local Fred the rent-a-cop from the local mall be a guest appraiser on Antiques Roadshow, dealing with early American folk art. 

Fred'll get it all spot on, not like those over puffed, bow tied guys that spent their whole lives in their chosen field know any more than Fred does, right????????



:madman:


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been on paternity for a month hanging with the baby and building a Jeep with virtually no internet time, all I can say is boy I have missed this place....... 😉


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

datmony said:


> I have been on paternity for a month hanging with the baby and building a Jeep with virtually no internet time, all I can say is boy I have missed this place....... 😉


Is it a ordinary jeep or a special one?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Paternity leave? Lucky man. Congratulations on the new one.


datmony said:


> I have been on paternity for a month hanging with the baby and building a Jeep with virtually no internet time, all I can say is boy I have missed this place....... 😉


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on the newborn. Be mindful to give the child the attention it deserves, otherwise it might end up on forums looking for attention.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

chefmiguel said:


> Congrats on the newborn. Be mindful to give the child the attention it deserves, otherwise it might end up on forums looking for attention.





Fred Smedley said:


> Is it a ordinary jeep or a special one?





datmony said:


> I have been on paternity for a month hanging with the baby and building a Jeep with virtually no internet time, all I can say is boy I have missed this place....... 😉


Haha, guys. Congrats, datmony!

and

Geeez. Please stop guessing. Just step away from the keyboard when you're searching for whatever random number to throw out there.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Hoping it is somewhat special once finally done, building it with a custom firewall to accommodate full disc brakes including Wilwood brakes and a Tilton brake pedal assembly. 86 CJ7, stroked 4.6L, 3/4-1 ton drivetrain, new frame, custom springs, etc. Meant to be a very street worthy build (only 33" tires) but still very off road capable from air lockers and what not.









Here is my garage helper Hailey in her bouncer.  Mom did her maternity first so she is 5 months. Meant I got spoiled on mine because she is old enough now to smile, laugh, play kissy face........  Was an amazing month. We played with bubbles and sang in between our wrench sessions.......... so much fun......


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

datmony said:


> Here is my garage helper Hailey in her bouncer.  Mom did her maternity first so she is 5 months. Meant I got spoiled on mine because she is old enough now to smile, laugh, play kissy face........  Was an amazing month. We played with bubbles and sang in between our wrench sessions.......... so much fun......


Stop it! You're making my puppy seem lame.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

they are nice bikes, but I think they are overpriced.
It's funny how people round here think that mountain bikes in general are collectible, but as I see it, mountain bikes are too new for serious bicycle collectors to start collecting and having conventions/shows/etc over. I know there's a mountain biking hall of fame and I'm sure people are already starting on a serious mtb collection site/price guide and I'm reasonably sure that some of you are working on it, but until it's written down it's still anyone's best guess as to any assigned value. I guess the "anyone" is whoever is particularly relevant to the that bike at that time which supposedly makes their judgment the "law". 
I think this particular crowd is a micro-bubble in the collectors world and is not to be used as a standard.
I heard it said best on another forum- this is what happens when you have a forum that is open to the public. It lets all the vermin in with their rampant opinions about everything. I guess if I'm one of the rats it's good to know that I have plenty of company.
Saw some nice stuff here today- cool Ti bike, nice rocking chair, and a great jeep build up.
See you all out on the trails....


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

datmony said:


> Here is my garage helper Hailey in her bouncer.  Mom did her maternity first so she is 5 months. Meant I got spoiled on mine because she is old enough now to smile, laugh, play kissy face........  Was an amazing month. We played with bubbles and sang in between our wrench sessions.......... so much fun......
> 
> View attachment 853617


Good lookin' kiddo there!

Don't forget to let her drive that thing once she's old enough.....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful girl. She has such a sweet smile. beautiful garage. A full sized fridge.  You keep your wine in your garage? 

zygote, you're the only one with the "rampant opinion." Everybody else is in agreement that the one off is rare and not just a russian/chinese-made ti bike. I'm not a fan of one offs but that doesn't mean it's not worth as much.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

datmony said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone.


Nice looking jeep, dog and kid! (not in ant particular order)


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

zygote2k said:


> they are nice bikes, but I think they are overpriced.


Just because you think they are over priced, doesn't mean that other people aren't willing to pay it. Which is what really makes up the value, not just some out of your a$$ guess.



zygote2k said:


> It's funny how people round here think that mountain bikes in general are collectible, but as I see it, mountain bikes are too new for serious bicycle collectors to start collecting and having conventions/shows/etc over.


Anything is collectible as long as there are people collecting it. Yes, mountain bike collecting is fairly new and there is a relatively small number of us doing it.



zygote2k said:


> I know there's a mountain biking hall of fame and I'm sure people are already starting on a serious mtb collection site/price guide and I'm reasonably sure that some of you are working on it, but until it's written down it's still anyone's best guess as to any assigned value. I guess the "anyone" is whoever is particularly relevant to the that bike at that time which supposedly makes their judgment the "law".


I'm not aware of anyone working on a "Price Guide". I've also not seen any real price guide for vintage BMX or vintage road bikes, and they take their collecting alot more seriously than most mountain bike collectors. Peoples opinions on value come from their knowledge of the market and knowing what they are putting a value on. If you'll notice, you were the only one that really put a value on the One Off, when you didn't have any idea what you were looking at. There's probably a reason no one else really wanted to guess at the value. These rarely come up for sale. That said, Laffeaux's estimate is probably a lot more realistic if this were to hit to open market.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

So the question is, now that you know there were maybe 40 made, how does that affect your pricing opinion if at all?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I see where value vs. production can be confusing...

20 Control Tech Team Issue bikes made are worth less than the 40 One-Off bikes made or the 200(ish?) Cunninghams made. A whole lot of factors to consider, regardless if you agree/accept what those elements are.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!! Ya, she is cute enough that I think we will keep her.  

GOB, one of the lucky things about the NW, garage is always 50-60ish. If we were still in Reno it would be boiled and froze.  Stays heated in the winter for the cats and dog so right around that same temp too. Not a cellar by any stretch but a semi tolerable range temp wise.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

"Your bike might be worth $400-$600 Of course this price is based upon the average Ti bike that is sold on Criagslist but there may be a One-off collector out there who will give you more."

Laffeaux only said $1k-$1500. 

You guys love to make molehills into mountains. 
Obviously I priced it low, someone else priced it high. You guys are blowing this way out of proportion. Clearly there's no price guide and it's only my opinion vs yours. I made a true statement and Laffeaux proved to be the collector who would give you more. MuddBuddy verified that Laffeaux's statement is fair.

GOB- I only said it looked like a Russian bike. I did post the link for One-off.

Logic isn't just something that goes on a Ritchey


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> I see where value vs. production can be confusing...
> 
> 200 Cunningham bikes made are worth less than the 20 Control Tech bikes made or the 40(ish?) One-off made. A whole lot of factors to consider, regardless if you agree/accept what those elements are.


I could see how the average person could get confused if you switched the names around, so let me add my opinion and offer a different price.....

Sorry man, I'm just not going to fall for it. I can honestly say that I believe a Cunningham bike is worth more than the Control Tech bikes but to say that the One-offs are worth more would be a stretch. And based upon all those sales figures of CT or O-O's in the last 15 years is anyone's best guess/opinion.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

You're bicyclebluebook.com, right?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

jeff said:


> So the question is, now that you know there were maybe 40 made, how does that affect your pricing opinion if at all?


Well Jeff, that could certainly be everything or nothing. If you look at ControlTech bikes of which there are considerably less than 40 in existence but way low on the regional popularity list, it means they are ****.
But if we're looking at an ex-Frame builder who ventured out on his own and made Ti bikes and higher on the popularity list, then it could possibly be worth a fortune.

As I made mention in the post above to Rumfpy that it's anyone's guess or opinion as to what ANY low production bike is worth at any given time. And those who claim "decades of experience" as a pre-requisite only need to back it up with at least 1 actual sales record of how much these bikes sold for.
Just one and Bikepedia doesn't count.
I can say that the last known sale of one of these bikes was the amount it sold for at the goodwill. I'm guessing it was less than what I said it was worth...
I'm willing to stick my neck out and venture forth with opinions that clearly rile the sheep.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

zygote2k said:


> Well Jeff, that could certainly be everything or nothing. If you look at ControlTech bikes of which there are considerably less than 40 in existence but way low on the regional popularity list, it means they are ****.
> But if we're looking at an ex-Frame builder who ventured out on his own and made Ti bikes and higher on the popularity list, then it could possibly be worth a fortune.
> 
> As I made mention in the post above to Rumfpy that it's anyone's guess or opinion as to what ANY low production bike is worth at any given time. And those who claim "decades of experience" as a pre-requisite only need to back it up with at least 1 actual sales record of how much these bikes sold for.
> ...


You still talking? , wife leave you or something?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

And Moron isn't just on Ibis bikes


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Zing!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> Laffeaux only said $1k-$1500.


Technically I said, "maybe it's a $1,000 bike, maybe $1,500, maybe more." Meaning that in the open market it's likely to sell somewhere in excess of $1,000 and potentially a lot more than that.

But it really does not matter.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> But if we're looking at an ex-Frame builder who ventured out on his own and made Ti bikes and higher on the popularity list, then it could possibly be worth a fortune.


The ex-frame builder giving a talk at the Smithsonian, because - you know - that's the kind of thing most ex-frame builders do...

Lemelson Center Invention Features: Mike Augspurger

You put the right two people in a room together and that bike could be worth thousands. AFAIK (and I know a fair bit about Fats) it's by far the hardest to find of the Fat Chance off-shoots. For a completist working on the complete family tree it could be a grail bike worth whatever it cost. A bike like this will never be subject to traditional market forces - it will never have the stats to objectively support a bluebook-type entry - so it's useless to decry the lack of one.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Fred Smedley said:


> You still talking? , wife leave you or something?


you still listening? stalker or nutcase?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

mainlyfats said:


> The ex-frame builder giving a talk at the Smithsonian, because - you know - that's the kind of thing most ex-frame builders do...
> 
> Lemelson Center Invention Features: Mike Augspurger
> 
> You put the right two people in a room together and that bike could be worth thousands. AFAIK (and I know a fair bit about Fats) it's by far the hardest to find of the Fat Chance off-shoots. For a completist working on the complete family tree it could be a grail bike worth whatever it cost. A bike like this will never be subject to traditional market forces - it will never have the stats to objectively support a bluebook-type entry - so it's useless to decry the lack of one.


All of this just adds some backstory to creating value, but to be honest, this article is referring to his handbikes and this is what got him a talk at the Smithsonian. Handicapped wheelchair racers draw lots of attention and since he got on this path, it probably got him recognized more so than did his mountain bikes. It sounds like a collaborative effort with a fair amount of players and it worked out nicely for him.
It still doesn't make for a fair market value on a what's it worth forum.
If this bike is as rare and such a holy grail, then certainly one of the big auction houses might be an avenue to pursue for true value.

Nice selfie, DFA.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> ...it probably got him recognized more so than did his mountain bikes.


Sorry you don't get the history/economics of what I posted. He pioneered quality production titanium mountain bikes at Fat Chance, co-founded Merlin and then moved on - as innovators do - to produce the highest quality off-road handcycles.

No bike sales = no bike values. This isn't a question of supply and demand.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

mainlyfats said:


> Sorry you don't get the history/economics of what I posted. He pioneered quality production titanium mountain bikes at Fat Chance, co-founded Merlin and then moved on - as innovators do - to produce the highest quality off-road handcycles.
> 
> No bike sales = no bike values. This isn't a question of supply and demand.


Oh I get it alright.
It means others who had values were just as wrong as mine based on your logic, which by the way is the best I've heard from anyone here and makes the most sense.
As far as "pioneering" titanium bikes, that's pushing it but I'll give him credit since he was part Merlin and Chance.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

"Yeah, I'm huge."



DFA said:


>


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

So Stan leaves and then we get Zygote... 

Can you really not see how you were so far off on the info you provided? Or are you just too stubborn to admit it?? Silly.

I would heed Hollister's earlier advice.

And yes, he did pioneer titanium mountain bikes.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> Nice selfie, DFA.


No surprise you didn't get the context. Please continue.


----------



## ddross62 (Mar 12, 2013)

chefmiguel said:


> Lots of cool stuff on there, fork looks to be a Litespeed. Not sure on the frame, nice pickup.


Forks match frame with same stepped tubing detail. Very cool detail.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Fillet-brazed said:


> So Stan leaves and then we get Zygote...
> 
> Can you really not see how you were so far off on the info you provided? Or are you just too stubborn to admit it?? Silly.
> 
> ...


My info on value was as good as anyone else who ventured forth an opinion. It's not as if there were lots of values posted- just 2. Are you just too stubborn to admit that I'm as right (or wrong) as the other one? Silly.
It's amazing how few of you actually have some fact based opinions and even more amazing that some of them seem to have come out of thin air (or an ass) but more surprising that they are treated as gospel.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This was written pretty well by someones here on VRC a while back. Seems good:


Vintage, Retro, Classic. What is it?
One of the two most commonly asked questions. How to determine the difference (or even identify) a vintage, retro, or classic bike. Other VRC'ers have defined it far more eloquently than I ever could. Here are some links discussing the subject. They include some great definitions of VRC. Keep in mind that the definition of vintage retro classic is, at the end of the day, in they eyes of the beholder.

VRC Definition threads:
General VRC Definition Discussion
General VRC Definition Discussion II
General VRC Definition Discussion III
General VRC Definition Discussion IV
General VRC Definition Discussion V
Which of todays bikes are tomorrow's classics


What's It Worth (WIW)
The other most commonly asked question. What's it worth?
This is about as difficult to define as the definition of 'vintage retro classic'. There is no clear answer. And though this question is asked often, its almost always asked of a different part or bike...making links to helpful threads difficult.

Here's one of the better discussions of the topic:
Vintage Value
Lighthearted, but less than helpful 'whats it worth' discussion.

I'll make an attempt at providing guidance to 'what's it worth', it is just my personal opinion on the subject.

What's it worth? What is your bike worth? Are you sitting on a gold mine? Maybe, maybe not. The best way to determine the value of your bike. Put it on eBay for $.99 and let it ride. This probably the most best way to figure the value. Of course, how well your auction description is and how clean and nicely you take pictures of your bike will also affect its value. MTBR.com has a 'Vintage' section in the classifieds. It hits your target audience perfectly.
If you don't want to sell your bike, but just want to know if it has value...take these things into account:
Age of the bike.
Originality of the bike (paint, parts)
Condition of the bike (paint, parts)
Is it a low production run bike? Custom/Hand made by a reputable craftsmen?
Component list? Are the parts 'top or the line' or quality aftermarket upgrades?

Worth....or value, will always be a gray area. What may be worth a lot to you, may be worth very little to someone else. Even something such as sentimental worth can sometimes affect market value. Do your research. Watch local Craigslist and eBay for like items to gauge the worth (value) of what you have.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

It's like Stan and Kyle, all rolled into one.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

tductape said:


> This was written pretty well by someones here on VRC a while back. Seems good:


Yes, but since he didn't write it, someone from here did, it has no merit, and is therefore, not good???


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> It's like Stan and Kyle, all rolled into one.


Kyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyle
Oh the memories


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Another Ausberger bike I'd like to own


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

One that I'd like... One of One. WIW?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> WIW?


Folding 20"ers in my neighborhood routinely get like $75 to $150, in fact, here's one from my local CL.

Vintage,1970 Raleigh TWENTY Folding/Splitter bike 3 spd bicycle,Nice!

Of course, it's been up for weeks at that price, so it can't be worth more than my stated quote.

They look the same, er•go, valuations are equal.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> My info on value was as good as anyone else who ventured forth an opinion.


What did Hollister say you would become??



zygote2k said:


> It's not as if there were lots of values posted- just 2.


 Because it's tough to guess, but anyone that knows bikes knows it's not worth $4-600.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Vintage,1970 Raleigh TWENTY Folding/Splitter bike 3 spd bicycle,Nice!


Ha! Rest in peace Sheldon!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Folding 20"ers in my neighborhood routinely get like $75 to $150, in fact, here's one from my local CL.
> 
> Of course, it's been up for weeks at that price, so it can't be worth more than my stated quote.


I say it's worth $20. Show a completed sale listing for $150 or I'm going to post about it until your eyes bleed.


----------



## ddross62 (Mar 12, 2013)

You guys are funny!

I suppose my full original 88 Teasdale Mt. Tam in very good condition is pretty much worthless cause even newer steel bikes don't sell for more than $20 on Craig's list in Oakland.

Zygote's probably got it nailed without looking at it.

WIW?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I think it's worth $1775.00, exactly that.


----------



## ddross62 (Mar 12, 2013)

SMRTIN said:


> I think it's worth $1775.00, exactly that.


That was the list price!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

ddross62 said:


> That was the list price!


Lucky guess then.


----------



## ddross62 (Mar 12, 2013)

It is actually an '87. I was just reading about a couple of '88's and had a brain fart.


----------



## ddross62 (Mar 12, 2013)

In that case it probably lost some value as it is that much older!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

ddross62 said:


> I suppose my full original 88 Teasdale Mt. Tam in very good condition is pretty much worthless cause even newer steel bikes don't sell for more than $20 on Craig's list in Oakland.


Got any pics? I'm just curious, I like the fillet'ed Fishers.

I'm not an authority on value for them, but they seem to go for at least a couple of hundred. Then there's that one on ebay for $8000 or whatever it was. (Which is obviously insane.)


----------



## ddross62 (Mar 12, 2013)

Jak0zilla said:


> Got any pics? I'm just curious, I like the fillet'ed Fishers.
> 
> I'm not an authority on value for them, but they seem to go for at least a couple of hundred. Then there's that one on ebay for $8000 or whatever it was. (Which is obviously insane.)


I'm not really in sell mode (haven't had any $8000 offers!) so I don't have pics. I'll see if i can put something together this weekend.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

ddross62 said:


> I'm not really in sell mode (haven't had any $8000 offers!) so I don't have pics. I'll see if i can put something together this weekend.


Cool, thanks. I'm not really fishing to buy one, I've just always liked them.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

tductape said:


> This was written pretty well by someones here on VRC a while back. Seems good:
> 
> Vintage, Retro, Classic. What is it?
> One of the two most commonly asked questions. How to determine the difference (or even identify) a vintage, retro, or classic bike. Other VRC'ers have defined it far more eloquently than I ever could. Here are some links discussing the subject. They include some great definitions of VRC. Keep in mind that the definition of vintage retro classic is, at the end of the day, in they eyes of the beholder.
> ...


Best advice and statement I've heard on this forum in a long time.
I'll sticky this for future use.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Considering how well the sticky worked already, not sure if it will help....

Yep, right there at the top, all along.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...rum-guidelines-links-general-info-521682.html


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> Best advice and statement I've heard on this forum in a long time.
> I'll sticky this for future use.


I already gave you the best advice you're ever gonna get. You may not like it, but it's proving more true every time you post


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Considering how well the sticky worked already, not sure if it will help....
> 
> Yep, right there at the top, all along.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...rum-guidelines-links-general-info-521682.html


You should start reading it more often. It might make what you say more relevant.
I already said I'd read it.



hollister said:


> I already gave you the best advice you're ever gonna get. You may not like it, but it's proving more true every time you post


When 99% of the remarks I get from you are smart-ass, it's easy to miss one of those gems.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone else feel like we all just need a group hug???  Sorry I really just could not resist.........


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> You should start reading it more often. It might make what you say more relevant.
> I already said I'd read it.


Your actions don't show that you comprehended it though.

I'm sorry, I'm really not a go after someone kind of guy, but you just refuse to accept input, constructive or otherwise, and put it to use.

You seem bound and determined to go against the grain, (fine, whatever, just be ready to deal with the blow back) but when so many try to point out something right in front of your nose, and you simply dig in further, refuse to understand what they are driving at, and insist that the collective knowledge around here is wrong, skewed, rigged, etc? It simply gets old, and I'm tired of hearing about it, as are many others.

Please consider that to be part of a group, and get the benefits of it, tangible or otherwise, you need to at least attempt to understand the social mores, intent, purpose etc of that group. You want good info from someone, best to not start out by pissing them off with your rigid, willfull ignorance.

Can't show up at a knitting group and insist that they all listen to you talk about the time you learned to play trumpet in the back of the bus on the way to band camp......

You seem like an articulate enough guy, and you can spell, take the next step, and chill.....


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

I can send him some Adderall....that will make him chill out.....j/k that's illegal



MendonCycleSmith said:


> Your actions don't show that you comprehended it though.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm really not a go after someone kind of guy, but you just refuse to accept input, constructive or otherwise, and put it to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Fisher's don't bring in much money when sold, unfortunately. It's a great looking bike and probably rides really well.


+1. Don't let it go. Keep a piece of analog equipment in the garage for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

Fishing for some opinions here. I am undecided if I should sell or keep. I bought this beauty a while back as it is the sister to my road bike that I ever so cherish. This is a really rare 1987 Team Stumpjumper built by Dave Tesch. Everything but wheels and seat are original (even the grips). All XT group (gruppo?). Wheels are a NOS set of Araya RM20s with bright and shiny Suzue hubs (bike came mix-matched with a destroyed rear) and NOS Ground Control tires.

Anyhow, this is my daily driver but the lunar landscape that is my regular trails (Annadel SP) is not too nice on a rigid bike that is a size or two too small for me.

Thanks in advance and here she is:


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

The team Stumpjumper is certainly worth a bit more than the others though I'm not sure that the one's brazed by David Tesch command a premium. (I have a California 101 BTW) I would imagine somewhere in the $400 range?

Steven


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> one-off


Looks like the blue print to the Fat Chance Titanium. It's not only rare.. it's relevant to mountain bike history. It could well be on a museum...
It has all the gussets used on the Fat Titanium, the mono stay... geometry... plus track dropouts for singlespeedin'.. 
Seatpost , stem and handlebar are also titanium and i bet made by one off. Along w/ the fork.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

*ATP Plasma Racing*

I just picked this neat frame, sorry for the poor pictures, pretty sure it's a Titan but I don't know much about them. Anyone have any info or an idea what it's worth?

EDIT: Just figured out that ATP was a division of Burley Bikes, same as Titan, though my guess is that this was pre-Titan. Just a guess.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I still haven't been able to find any info about this frame and very limited info about ATP (Advanced Training Products). I even tried contacting the guy who I think built it, Alan Scholz, who is currently the CEO of Bike Friday, but haven't heard anything. So I wanted to check with you guys one more time to see if anyone here knows anything. Thanks!

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0608.jpg" >


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Sizzler said:


> (Advanced Training Products)


Transportation, not Training.....


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Transportation, not Training.....


Training seems wrong, but according to Bike Friday it's training: Bike Friday - Custom folding and travel bicycles hand-crafted in Oregon


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Sizzler said:


> I just picked this neat frame, sorry for the poor pictures, pretty sure it's a Titan but I don't know much about them. Anyone have any info or an idea what it's worth?
> 
> EDIT: Just figured out that ATP was a division of Burley Bikes, same as Titan, though my guess is that this was pre-Titan. Just a guess.


Not a Titan.

ATP was the company that made Burley tandems and the steel Titans. They later became Bike Friday.

The frame above is basically a one off and uses the same BB as the Titan 1/2Trac.

Most, if not all, of the frames sold under the ATP name were 'cross bikes.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Sizzler said:


> Training seems wrong, but according to Bike Friday it's training: Bike Friday - Custom folding and travel bicycles hand-crafted in Oregon


It is Training. I have known Alan and Hanz for many years, and worked for them at Bike Friday.
ATP was never a division of Burley and Titan was a totally separate company that contracted steel frames from ATP.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Well there you go, mystery on the way to solved, but ATP (with Transportation) made Vision recumbents, as well as some other oddball stuff.....


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Well there you go, mystery on the way to solved, but ATP (with Transportation) made Vision recumbents, as well as some other oddball stuff.....


The made Ryan recumbents. Do not remember them doing Vision.
Also made Long John cargo bikes.

Never heard Alan or Hanz use "Transportation" but does not mean it was not tossed around. Lots of minor name changes come and go.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Cross bike


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

DoubleCentury said:


> Cross bike


Does not fit the usual ATP 'cross spec. Beefy fork, 1-1/4" headset say mtb.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Excellent info, thanks Shiggy! 

Double Century, color me jelly, that frame is awesome!!!

EDIT: I just got a reply from Alan at Bike Friday, saying that it's likely a one-off made by an employee with cyclocross decals, built 90-93. Cool!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

shiggy said:


> The made Ryan recumbents. Do not remember them doing Vision.
> Also made Long John cargo bikes.
> 
> Never heard Alan or Hanz use "Transportation" but does not mean it was not tossed around. Lots of minor name changes come and go.


Quote-

Advanced Transportation Products (ATP) built the Vision line of recumbents in Washington State. ATP went out of business in early 2004. Their corporate assets were sold piece-by-piece at auction in March of 2004. They had been the largest recumbent manufacturer still producing all their bikes in the US.

Source- Vision Recumbent Bikes ~ Vision recumbents, USA built by ATP R-40 SWB and MWB, R-42 & R-45 and R-50 SWB, R82 recumbent tandems too!

No pony in the race, I'd simply heard of ATP when I was building recumbent frames for a company I helped start.

Training sounded wrong, so I googled it, and found nothing under training, but a boatload of info and links under transportation.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Sizzler said:


> Double Century, color me jelly, that frame is awesome!!!


Probably made from gas pipe or conduit, and it was sold as a Burley.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

DoubleCentury said:


> Probably made from gas pipe or conduit, and it was sold as a Burley.


What makes you say that? I think they used True Temper for all their frames. In fact, I had one of their later cross frames made of OX Platinum. Though, perhaps you're just making a brutto scherzo.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

DC seems to be our resident expert about this brand... http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/what-kind-frame-818978-2.html#post9781798


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*What's it worth*

Hello, I hope to get some senior advice on ser #'s and what's its worth to the total % of the bike frame. I am a young grasshopper in the collecting dept but am very motivated to seek and buy mtb history because its my connection to the best time in my life. The question I am asking to the members of this form to weigh in on is. If a ser # on a rare bike is not legible or missing how much or should it affect the value? Thanks just a percentage + - is fine. thanks in advance


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rismtb said:


> Hello, I hope to get some senior advice on ser #'s and what's its worth to the total % of the bike frame. I am a young grasshopper in the collecting dept but am very motivated to seek and buy mtb history because its my connection to the best time in my life. The question I am asking to the members of this form to weigh in on is. If a ser # on a rare bike is not legible or missing how much or should it affect the value? Thanks just a percentage + - is fine. thanks in advance


Depends. A rare/collectible bike is a rare/collectible bike if we know for sure what it is. Early serial numbers might be more desirable, but my guess is the year it was made holds as much weight at this point. Can't ignore other important factors like condition and paint.

As an example: One of the regulars here had Ritchey P-23 Team #4. Fourth one made! I have P-23 Team #10. Both are first year P-Teams. I would say their value is about the same (ignoring other factors like condition and paint). Move down the line a year or two, a P-22 Team might (thats a maybe) be worth a tick less (also ignoring condition/paint).

If you had Klein Attitude #1 or Salsa #1, you might be able to command a higher number for it, but generally speaking I don't feel that serial numbers affect value more than 1% (if I have to give it a number).


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

The main "value" of a serial number, assuming that the company kept good records, is identifying a fake.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Depends. A rare/collectible bike is a rare/collectible bike if we know for sure what it is. Early serial numbers might be more desirable, but my guess is the year it was made holds as much weight at this point. Can't ignore other important factors like condition and paint.
> 
> As an example: One of the regulars here had Ritchey P-23 Team #4. Fourth one made! I have P-23 Team #10. Both are first year P-Teams. I would say their value is about the same (ignoring other factors like condition and paint). Move down the line a year or two, a P-22 Team might (thats a maybe) be worth a tick less (also ignoring condition/paint).
> 
> If you had Klein Attitude #1 or Salsa #1, you might be able to command a higher number for it, but generally speaking I don't feel that serial numbers affect value more than 1% (if I have to give it a number).


I think fans of some brands/builders - the ones with good record-keeping maybe - tend to view serial numbers as important. The Ritchey example is good and if you look at oldmountainbikes you'll see a pretty incredible listing of bikes by serial numbers. Having a legible one would allow you as newbie/non-insider to play with the serious collectors.

I know from the Fat Chance folks that serial numbers are extremely important. In part because purchase year doesn't always match up to production year, but also because repaints and re-decaling (even at the Fat factory) sometimes re-badged the bikes as different models. Serial numbers in this case don't lie.

Here's the page of the build book that has my Fat. If it had been "a special" in some way, the book would have reflected it.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Picked up this IRD Rotary brake. Looks to be in decent shape. I'm not really up to speed on the IRD stuff. U mount obviously. What am I looking at?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DFA said:


> Picked up this IRD Rotary brake. Looks to be in decent shape. I'm not really up to speed on the IRD stuff. U mount obviously. What am I looking at?


Those are very cool...

I'll bet you get a few pm's.

Steve


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

*Would you buy this bike if&#8230;?*

Would you buy the following bike if, it was in good shape, it was your size, it was close by (craigslist), you had all other builds complete and room in your garage?

AND do you think the asking price is fair? (I took out shipping on E-Bay)

Oh and feel free to judge away, I may want it, but I'm not going to buy it due to no room for another bike and other builds to complete. I recently saw all these either on ebay or craigs.

Also, please add your own bikes and current asking price. I am curious to see what others are finding and what they would buy if they could. (try to include pic instead of link so we all can see it after the listing is sold)

The GT Karakoram $299. Year 1992
The DB Apex EX is $180. Year?
The Proflex is $160 (+$99 shipping). Year 1992! that's an old full squish.
The GT Xizang is $1600!!!! Year?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Xizang if you can get seller to go a bit lower.
Apex is a solid deal
GT only if you HAVE to have it.
Offroad pass


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

apex is I think a 1990 maybe, seems good
xizang is a 93/94 from decals, serial number would tell more and I'd buy it at that price, but I'm a sucker for a xizang.
karakoram looks a bit wonky
proflex, er not even at $5 posted.


----------



## Foxrider979 (Dec 2, 2012)

id go with the proflex. best bang for your buck. nice looking and you can always transfer every thing to a diffent frame down the road.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

chefmiguel said:


> Xizang if you can get seller to go a bit lower.
> Apex is a solid deal
> GT only if you HAVE to have it.
> Offroad pass


Its uncanny but this is word for word my take on these bikes!


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

*Rocky Mountain Team Comp 1992*

This was abandoned in my lobby missing a bunch of stuff. Building manager didn't know what he had. This is a rare 17" with a four digit serial number on the bb. It has Tange Prestige Ultimate Ultralight tubing. Unfortunately, I didn't adhere to being era correct with the Crossride wheels and carbon Economy 70 bar but much of it is sweet 90s goodness like the Sun tour Expert thumbies, RF Turbine crank, Syncros stem, Xtr rear derailleur and brakes and the triple butted Kona P2 really gives this a sweet ride. Oh ya, it has a relatively not XT un73bb. Had to nearly max out the Fsa post to fit. I see this a the ultimate courier tool and makes me wish I had this when I was in the business. It's quite light too, I weighed it awhile ago at about 22 lbs.


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

No glitch. Posts that have been answered or are outright outings are deleted.

Just a FYI, this is the only thread where posts are often deleted because it turns out to be often the case where people are selling their bikes and want to know what it's worth. Without an ad, it's against forum rules and are immediately deleted but we recognize it's helpful info and so here it stays until it's hopefully answered.

Also, this is not a place to throw up all your bikes and all the bikes you're thinking of. We expect you to learn through hanging out in the forum, using google to find what you need and using CL and ebay to figure out what things are being bought and sold for.

There are posts in this thread that have not been deleted because frankly, it's a bit overwhelming and we haven't gotten around to it yet. It does take a bit of effort and I rather be doing something else.

Hope that helps and good luck with your search and flips.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

But what on earth would you rather be doing G? 


girlonbike said:


> No glitch. Posts that have been answered or are outright outings are deleted.
> 
> Just a FYI, this is the only thread where posts are often deleted because it turns out to be often the case where people are selling their bikes and want to know what it's worth. Without an ad, it's against forum rules and are immediately deleted but we recognize it's helpful info and so here it stays until it's hopefully answered.
> 
> ...


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Well now it's my turn to post here...

What's it worth: Curtlo, 1994/5, with Action Tec like fork and nice kit. Picked it up today from the c-list, build included XTR m900 mechs, White industries rear hub, Hershey front hub, Race Face crank, Sampson Ti BB, Ringle Stem, m900 cassette, Gripshift, unknown brand CNC brakes, Zoom Bar....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

In glad you went with that. Go ahead and post up a picture if its a keeper. You'll get lots of nice comments.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Lewisfoto, I can't tell on my phone...is it not an action-tec fork? I think those are great forks. That's a great bike. Underappreciated.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> But what on earth would you rather be doing G?


Going to Colorado!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Going to Colorado!


:thumbsup:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Funny. I was in SF last weekend. 


girlonbike said:


> Going to Colorado!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> Funny. I was in SF last weekend.


: (


----------



## espress0 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi!

Can you please help me with estimating a value for a pair Panaracer Timbuk II in quite good condition for their age. They are not repros! Looks they were produced in 89.

























































Thanks!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> No glitch. Posts that have been answered or are outright outings are deleted.


We can still bait zygote, right?


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

espress0 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you please help me with estimating a value for a pair Panaracer Timbuk II in quite good condition for their age. They are not repros! Looks they were produced in 89.


I bought the exact tires brand spankin' new 4 years ago and paid $85.00 for the pair. Surprisingly, for old tires they have held up really well. Far better than my Ritchey Duro and ZMax tires from the same era.


----------



## mekmek63 (Mar 3, 2014)

anyone know how much this bike was worth? It was stolen but i am curious to know how much it was worth. 1995 dbr dual suspension.

Anyone know how much these parts are worth? Im looking to get rid of them:


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

that's what you call a sticky wicket


----------



## Tommes (Mar 5, 2014)

Dear diamondback followers,
recently i bought this bike because i was looking for a classic mountain bike made of steel and in my early mtb-days i already had a red db.
so i got the hands on this beauty. as far as i can see its like new. i cannot find any scratches although the rims show that the bike was ridden. It seems that the bike is original except the flite saddle.
can anybody tell me when it was build? i don´t know whether i will have the courage to actually ride because it is in so fine condition. What do you think it is worth?
Thank you for any information.
Kind regards from germany
Tommes


----------



## mekmek63 (Mar 3, 2014)

lol whats a sticky wicket


----------



## mekmek63 (Mar 3, 2014)

rismtb said:


> that's what you call a sticky wicket


lol whats a sticky wicket


----------



## bloud (Sep 4, 2010)

mekmek63 said:


> lol whats a sticky wicket


From Wikipedia: "Sticky wicket is a metaphor used to describe a difficult circumstance. It originated as a term for difficult circumstances in the sport of cricket, caused by a damp and soft pitch."


----------



## mekmek63 (Mar 3, 2014)

bloud said:


> From Wikipedia: "Sticky wicket is a metaphor used to describe a difficult circumstance. It originated as a term for difficult circumstances in the sport of cricket, caused by a damp and soft pitch."


ha..nice. was it in reference to my bike being stolen? one can only wonder.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

mekmek63 said:


> anyone know how much this bike was worth? It was stolen but i am curious to know how much it was worth. 1995 dbr dual suspension.


Sorry your bike got stolen, that is never good. DiamondBack, DBR were fine bikes at the time but not very collectible sorry to say. Looks like a nice bike so maybe $200 to $300/ same with the axis posted above. (though I personally would rather have the Axis!)


----------



## mekmek63 (Mar 3, 2014)

lewisfoto said:


> Sorry your bike got stolen, that is never good. DiamondBack, DBR were fine bikes at the time but not very collectible sorry to say. Looks like a nice bike so maybe $200 to $300/ same with the axis posted above. (though I personally would rather have the Axis!)


thanks for the reply, someone else told me in another thread that the frame and swing -arm was worth 3 dollars in scrap metal


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bloud said:


> From Wikipedia: "Sticky wicket is a metaphor used to describe a difficult circumstance. It originated as a term for difficult circumstances in the sport of cricket, caused by a damp and soft pitch."


Nobody likes a soft pitch.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

mekmek63 said:


> someone else told me in another thread that the frame and swing -arm was worth 3 dollars in scrap metal


That would be my guess. Cheer up, carbon fiber wouldn't have even scrap value!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Nobody likes a soft pitch.


I do, was never much good at stick and ball stuff anyway.

Pretty much why I took up two wheelers actually.......


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> That would be my guess. Cheer up, carbon fiber wouldn't have even scrap value!


hahah!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Brilliant


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

*1996 "Time capsuled" GT Avalanche*

Just scored this 1996 GT Avalanche from a older neighbor dude, said it was given to him as payment back in 1998ish. He never rode it, just set it in storage. The bike still has nubs on the tires, no paint wear off the peddles, rims have hardly any brake marks. Frame has very minor storage scuffs. By the looks of it Id say it has less than 10 mile on it. It rides like new, just needed to be dusted off.

Any ideas of a value?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Perhaps around $200-$250. Nice find


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks! At that value range I will just ride it as its probably not that rare, I got it for $100


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

About 6 mos ago a 1995/1996 NOS (kinda) Avalanche I think sold for $600 on ebay. I think it went BIN.

John


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, thats good to know.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Probably worth the $100. Down side is the Quadra fork and low end drivetrain.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah, this will be just for riding the neighborhood with the kids, maybe pull the kid trailer to park kinda ride. Its cool just because is 99.9% mint OG.


----------



## frisco415 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Marin Pine Mountain Barn Find..... My Barn.... Need some info....*

Hi everyone.... noob here with my first post.
Could use some of the "Expert Advise" from you all.

I recently cleared out a storage unit I had and found a bike that I bought back in the day.

I put new tires on it, lubed the cables and started to ride it for exercise. Till some people saw it and said "What!!!!" and told me it might be worth something. So I immediately parked it (again!) before I broke it or it got stolen.

Marin Pine Mountain in pretty "Cherry" condition. I'd say 50-75 miles on it total.
Still has the red label on the rear derailleur and sticker on the front sprocket.
Has Ritchey handlebars and grips and an Avocet seat which I believe are the only non-stock items on the bike besides the tires.

I bought this bike from the owner of Midtown Bike Shop in Palo Alto way back when.....

Can you give me the 411 on this unit and what it may be worth?

Thanks, frisco415


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Campy over kill*

There is some debate over the worth of something that "nobody wanted when produced but for some reason because there weren't many sold they are rare? I was thinking of putting on a Ritchey but on second thought it depends on price. The thumbies are 6 speed but would it work with any 6 speed cog set? thanks


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Couple hundred on the high side. 
Clean bike but not very collectable. Solid but pedestrian parts spec.


frisco415 said:


> Hi everyone.... noob here with my first post.
> Could use some of the "Expert Advise" from you all.
> 
> I recently cleared out a storage unit I had and found a bike that I bought back in the day.
> ...


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I personally love Campagnolo off road groups. As far as price goes? On the bay the nicer stuff has become outrageously high.


----------



## frisco415 (Mar 15, 2014)

jeff said:


> Couple hundred on the high side.
> Clean bike but not very collectable. Solid but pedestrian parts spec.


Thanks for the reply...... Can you ID the year?
It says "Tange Oversize" on it and has Deore DX components.

Thanks, frisco415


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You can date code the parts for that info. Easy as pie.


frisco415 said:


> Thanks for the reply...... Can you ID the year?
> It says "Tange Oversize" on it and has Deore DX components.
> 
> Thanks, frisco415


----------



## jbadge (Mar 31, 2014)

*1991 Breezer Lightning Flash*

So i happened upon a 1991 Breezer Lightning Flash for pocket change... frame is solid, though paint is a little rough. original owner had dumped the original fork for a squishy one :madman:.

That being said, it's one of the few Shitamori factory frames. I've never seen one sold or for sale. presumed number 94 as last 4 of serial are 0094.

Marzocchi Bomber Z3 Light
XT drivetrain w/ thumbies
LX hubs
Syncros ti flatbars
crappy replacement v-brakes

any thoughts?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry wrong thread, can't delete image.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My daughter's friend asked me to buy his old bike from him this evening. While I remember the brand, I don't know anything about them.

A little research says this is a '95 A2V and some sources say it was built by Yeti in Durango. It is a Tange Ultimate Superlight frame.

Based on the non-driveside photo that was texted to me, it appears the original Dia-Compe cantilever brakes were replaced with v-brakes, and the fork is now a Tora. Looks like it still has the original Gripshift and Mavic rims. Don't know about the rest of the drive train.

It is a bit newer than the stuff I know. It looks a bit small for me so I turned it down, but was wondering if it is worth anything?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sometimes they have nice parts on them, and they generally ride well, but not really worth much if it is fitted with their generic parts. If the size was right it could be a good beater and the fork is likely worth as much as the rest of the bike.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I remember some of the Barracudas being quite nice and itf this was handmade all the better. All the same not much of a following so maybe a couple hundred?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd join the totally driven forums if you really want to get more info. That's where I got info about my old/little 'Cuda

Barracuda - Totally Driven! ? Index page

Ryan


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Would you look at that, after i said there is not much of a following up pops an entire forum dedicated to Barracuda...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah well, take a quick look around there. Not too much action, and the few that are posting aren't talking much about Barracuda.


----------



## rothda (Apr 25, 2014)

*Cooks Cranks*

I have an old set of Cooks Brothers Racing 176






RSR's - probably from around 1992ish? They are well used with some of the paint scuffed off. I'd like to sell them, but have no idea what to ask. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Lets see the rest of the Klein


----------



## rothda (Apr 25, 2014)

I have not done a good job of keeping it up - it's on it's last legs so no pictures.  

It was sweet back in the day though, titanium skewers, answer a-tac stem, answer hyperlite bars, sealed bearing hubs, titanium seat rails, rockshock and more. I think it weighed in at about 22 pounds with the shock!!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

rothda said:


> I have an old set of Cooks Brothers Racing 176
> View attachment 888399
> RSR's - probably from around 1992ish? They are well used with some of the paint scuffed off. I'd like to sell them, but have no idea what to ask. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I just picked up a set of the same cranks for $75, and the seller included a Klein frame, a Manitou fork, and a bunch of crappy parts for free...but it was my lucky day...normally I'd expect those Cooks to go for around $150.

Don't be shy with the Klein pics...we all (well most of us anyway) have at least one ugly rider.

Steve


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Manitou Three Fork - with elastomers... what's it worth?*

I have no idea what this is worth.

1 inch steerer 5.5 inches long. 2 inches of thread and extra elastomers.

almost perfect condition.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I've sold similar forks on eBay that went to $120, and another set that went to $75. Could go higher or lower depending on whether someone happens to need them for a build at the same time...


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

*cannondale r200 1998?*

been tinkering about getting a road bike..is this bike any good? $75


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Nope. It's upside down! Too hard to ride. 

The R200 was a lower spec bike, Shimano RSX components. Nothing wrong with RSX, as an entry level group.

Main issues are whether the thing fits you, and whether it works (ie bearings aren't flogged out, wheels are true and rims not worn, shifting works etc).

$75 would be getting towards top dollar for me for an RSX equipped bike. 7sp as well, getting a bit harder to find replacement stuff. If you want it to get into road riding, it would be a starting point but if you want it for vintage appeal you could do better.

Try Road Bike Review, there is a Cannondale board there on the forums.

Grumps


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

At least around here (Portland OR), $75 for any rideable road bike is a great price. I don't think there's any collectible value in the R200, but I remember them being fairly light and quick. Might be a total jackhammer to ride, though... My 7-speed era Cannondale (albeit one of their "tri" frames) was brutal on the hands and wrists. Felt like a fighter jet compared to my Alpinestars mtb, though.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Here too. Being that they used the same frames throughout the product line it's great deal at $75. As far as ride quality goes...yep it's a jackhammer.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks, u guys say "jackhammer", (sorry if im dumb) but all road bikes has or tend to have same body position, all weight on hands elbows close to knee ? what are things to look at besides frame fitting? thanks


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

joel787 said:


> thanks, u guys say "jackhammer", (sorry if im dumb) but all road bikes has or tend to have same body position, all weight on hands elbows close to knee ? what are things to look at besides frame fitting? thanks


Jackhammer as in C'dale frames of the period had harsh unforgiving rides.

If all your weight is on your hands, your fit is horrendous, road or mt bike.


----------



## Houptee (May 19, 2014)

I have a black chrome Sierra MOS I bought new in 1989 or 90. It is pretty much all original other than the rear derailluer was replaced. It went underwater in hurricane sandy up to the seat. Anyone know if its worth fixing it just as a street cruiser? Someone posted the new components wont fit this frame anymore. It probably needs minimum new crankset bearings, front and rear deraillers, cables, chain, hubs cleaned and greased if not shot. Or just sell it as-is if someone has a desire to rebuild it.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

I haven't looked at prices lately and was curious what these have been going for (either complete bike or frame only)?

Wheel set are Mavic 317's with the old Chris King disc hubs (with adaptors). Parts are a mix of old and new(er) XTR/XT.

Follow link to complete set of images...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/yewhi/sets/72157616642503470/

Thanks in advance!

TCN

Edit... My apologies-it is an Yeti ARCti. I ordered it from the first production run and have owned it since new. Originally purchased from Wheatridge Cyclery. Sorry about that!


----------



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

Hi - 

What is a 89 team stumpjumper worth? The bike looks pretty clean and I like the paint job.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

The '89 team Stumpjumper is worth riding for sure. Not too valuable for resale because they made a lot but a fine bike nonetheless.

The Ti Yeti on the other hand would bring in a few shekels. Its a bit of an odd build for my taste and I wonder if that Fox fork has too much travel for the bike's geometry? But certainly $800 to $1000, could do a little better on Ebay.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> The '89 team Stumpjumper is worth riding for sure. Not too valuable for resale because they made a lot but a fine bike nonetheless.
> 
> The Ti Yeti on the other hand would bring in a few shekels. Its a bit of an odd build for my taste and I wonder if that Fox fork has too much travel for the bike's geometry? But certainly $800 to $1000, could do a little better on Ebay.


Thanks! That gives me a ball park place to start. As for the Fork, it's 2007 Fox F80. An 80mm fork is exactly what it would've been spec'd for that frame in '01. It was a replacement for the aging Marzocchi atom 80 that was original to the bike.

Thanks again!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

On second glance I now regret the "odd build" comment, it actually looks kind of sharp. Guess I was thrown by the mix of old and new kit.


----------



## 68Volks (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a 1985 Mongoose Mangusta fully chromed Columbus frame,,Weinmann 405 front & rear brakes,Campagnolo gears & levers,Campagnolo crank,Wolber Super Champion Gentleman GTA Rims,any thoughts of the value on my bike?sorry some of my pics are blurry thanks for your time


----------



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

lewisfoto said:


> The '89 team Stumpjumper is worth riding for sure. Not too valuable for resale because they made a lot but a fine bike nonetheless.
> 
> The Ti Yeti on the other hand would bring in a few shekels. Its a bit of an odd build for my taste and I wonder if that Fox fork has too much travel for the bike's geometry? But certainly $800 to $1000, could do a little better on Ebay.


Thanks lewesfoto - the guy was asking $450 which I thought was a lot. I figured it was a $250 bike. The poster never got back to me so I guess it is gone or off to ebay.


----------



## Idangler (May 24, 2014)

*80's Schwinn Cimarron*

Here is parts list;
Full XT Group- Brakes, Thumb Shifters, Derailleurs, Pedals
175 MM Shimano Crankset, Suntour BB, Shimano Biopace Chainrings 48,38,28
Araya RM-25 26" Wheels
Shimano 600 Sealed Headset
Suntour XC Seatpost and Avocet Touring 1 Leather Saddle
Tektro Levers
Salsa Stem, Avenir Comfort Riser Bar (These may be aftermarket)

Serial # is SD641676

Headbadge# is 2406

You can see this in one of the pics but the number 7 is covered by a cable, There is also another number, 445, Its located on back of bottom bracket area.

Still trying to decipher exact age of bike, It looks like a 1986 or 1987 maybe.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

excellent condition, great parts, frame not so much, around here 4-5 hundred


----------



## Idangler (May 24, 2014)

*More than I thought*



rismtb said:


> excellent condition, great parts, frame not so much, around here 4-5 hundred


 Thats a decent price


----------



## Idangler (May 24, 2014)

*1996 Univega Alpina 506*







1996 Univega Alpina 506

XT and LX
Racelite 4130 DB Cro-Mo 
26X1.5 Forte Road Tires
Redline Platform Pedals

Light and Fast, whats aprox value ? 
just a cell phone pic, will add better ones later
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Idangler said:


> View attachment 895811
> 1996 Univega Alpina 506
> 
> XT and LX
> ...


$200 give or take $50 bucks.


----------



## Idangler (May 24, 2014)

*Pics*


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'll play (custom Fat City Monster)*

Here's my Monster Fat from 1992 or close.

It's custom via my light weight Yo style fork that's same as the 20th anniversary model. I have pre-historic micro drive via small freewall, short cage XT. I have the original American stem and some WTB Wilderness drops. Original XT thumbshifters, Scott brakes, Bullseye crank and hubs.

My wife rides this bike for basic exercise on pathways but we hesitate to put it in rough use commuting. She waffles on selling it. I'm not feeling very bike sentimental these days so might sell it. She complains about the old school brakes.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

The monster Fat is probably worth more parted out. Maybe, Bullseye cranks are very valuable depending on condition. I would expect them to sell for at least $150 and maybe as high as $300. Looks like an XT rear derailleur, worth at least $40 if in good condition. Frame set is a common size making it easier to sell, paint looks good, original fork. Not really sure of the value but I would expect it to go pretty high. As a whole bike I would ask $1000 and expect at least $800. I could be wrong, I don't know much about Fats,


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Local listing, why in the name of all things Klein, do so many of them end up like this?

Bonus though, at least the tires are kinda knobby.

Price is so through the roof, I figure it's a safe out.

And, way too small for me, so, what's it actually worth?

Klein mt bike


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Local listing, why in the name of all things Klein, do so many of them end up like this?
> 
> Bonus though, at least the tires are kinda knobby.
> 
> ...


bleh. $300? Less?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Local listing, why in the name of all things Klein, do so many of them end up like this?
> 
> Bonus though, at least the tires are kinda knobby.
> 
> ...


Gotcha beat hands down Mendon....saw this one the other day on my hunt:

Vintage Klein Cruiser!

Steve


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Gotcha beat hands down Mendon....saw this one the other day on my hunt:
> 
> Vintage Klein Cruiser!
> 
> Steve


umm and you bought it right? I mean he only wants $100


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> umm and you bought it right? I mean he only wants $100


Haha, if it was in my neighborhood, I'd have been all over it. I love c-note bikes.

Steve


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Gotcha beat hands down Mendon....saw this one the other day on my hunt:
> 
> Vintage Klein Cruiser!
> 
> Steve


Thanks for the heads up. That is about 2 hours from me. Might be worth the trip.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> Thanks for the heads up. That is about 2 hours from me. Might be worth the trip.


Might be some good parts on it too...post looks like an American Classic.

Steve


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Might be some good parts on it too...post looks like an American Classic.
> 
> Steve


I'm just interested for the handlebars and saddle.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sifu said:


> It looks like it might go for a steal...


ooooh. Not anymore!


----------



## sifu (May 16, 2012)

It's either a litespeed or a piece of junk


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

sifu said:


> It's either a litespeed or a piece of junk


So...its a piece of junk


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

sifu said:


> It's either a litespeed or a piece of junk


A Litespeed is a piece of junk, so I suppose you're right either way!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> ooooh. Not anymore!


Nope. I'm goin' big on it!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Gotcha beat hands down Mendon....saw this one the other day on my hunt:
> 
> Vintage Klein Cruiser!


At least that ones a deal.

Has a red seat too, that's gotta be worth something right there!

It so utterly outrageous though, that it does beat mine on that measure.....

Do we have an utterly outrageous Klein thread? Seems like a good idea if not.


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

1998 Rocky Mountain Blizzard, 18.5"

Frame Only

Option Part:
Marzocchi Bomber Z2 fork for said bike..

No pictures, but what's it worth?

Thanks.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Silvestri said:


> 1998 Rocky Mountain Blizzard, 18.5"
> 
> Frame Only
> 
> ...


No Pictures=No Worth


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jmmorath said:


> No Pictures=No Worth


Yup!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Maybe this thread should have "vintage mountain bike " in the title so that people directed here by search engines have some clue as to the purpose.


----------



## paolopecora (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a 1989 Ritchey Timber Comp 19 inch bike. I bought it new at MBS in Seattle, which was part of R+E Cycles. I was working in their frame shop temporarily until I landed an engineering job at Boeing. It doesn't get ridden much - it was always a little small for me - and I'm thinking of selling it. It's in excellent shape. Anyone know what I should get for it?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Well I never did get a good paint job on my Phoenix, and am thinking about trading it off to someone who wants it more than me, so I need to figure out what it's worth. It's a 96 15" V-brake bike S/N 96529, and I'm not sure of the rear spacing. Needs repainted because I botched the paint job after glass beading the frame to bare metal and laying down a nice coat of epoxy primer. 

I've also got a new Titec seat post to go with it, along with other parts that may or may not be useful such as a Kona Project rigid fork, a Surly woodchipper, Salsa 45* stem, a set of 8speed Shimano Ultegra barcons, and a set of 8speed rapid fire shifters - all near new. Bike has had slipping seatpost syndrome, so one of the frame ears has a helicoil in it to accept a bolt. 

I can take photos, but TBH since it's going to need repainted I'm not sure they would even be helpful. The bike was blasted bare and there was no critical damage observed. The reason for stripping the paint to begin with was the steel spiderwebbed under the paint causing it to peel off. The bike has been used but is still in good shape other than the paint. It sat in a closet from 96 to 99 when I got it, then hung in my garage for about 8 years ignored and unridden in the middle of between then and now so it really hasn't been used a lot.

If anyone wants to guesstimate the value of the frame with or without the parts, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Abe Mayhan (Oct 20, 2014)

I have an early '80 (before 1986) MS racing bike that I would like to find out more about. Mostly white in color with MS logos. I have had it since 1986 and still ride it regularly. Thinking about selling it.
Anybody have any idea of its value?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's not worth a dime without good pics to show us.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

MS Racing produced bikes for one year, 1989. The company morphed into Alpinestars which produced models from 1990 through 1996.

I'm familiar with the bike. Let's see some pics.


----------



## J3s (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey all,

I was thinking about buying a new winterproject. I came across a Panasonic MC-8500 from 1990. Is this bike worth buying and what should it cost? It has almost all it's orignal parts (M730,M732 and M735) except seat, rims and shifters.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

J3s said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was thinking about buying a new winterproject. I came across a Panasonic MC-8500 from 1990. Is this bike worth buying and what should it cost? It has almost all it's orignal parts (M730,M732 and M735) except seat, rims and shifters.


Neat! Never knew they jumped into the hybrid construction game too.

Based on condition, and general lack of interest in the brand as a collector worthy choice, I'd think maybe 100 bucks, hopefully less, and more only if you really want it, and like a good project, lotsa elbow grease required for that puppy.....


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

J3s said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was thinking about buying a new winterproject. I came across a Panasonic MC-8500 from 1990. Is this bike worth buying and what should it cost? It has almost all it's orignal parts (M730,M732 and M735) except seat, rims and shifters.


I'd buy it for the fork, if it were cheap enough.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

You gotta be passionate about that kind of bike. We're talking 20-30+ hours of work!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

This is available through a friend. What's a fair price to pay?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Friend-price for an old unused bike or current fair market value?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Friend price. He has an A la Carte and a WTR, so it's not like he doesn't know what it is.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> Friend price. He has an A la Carte and a WTR, so it's not like he doesn't know what it is.


Got pics of those too?

I think this forum has seen that Phoenix before...


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll take the Ala Carte!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

We've also seen that Salsa before, no? Very nice set of bikes to have.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice Timberwolf with the Wicked head badge six hundred united states dollars or possibly seven


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet Salsa!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Same paint scheme my Salsa.......had


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

rismtb said:


> Nice Timberwolf with the Wicked head badge six hundred united states dollars or possibly seven


How much would you sell it for then???


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Well yes it is a fine specimen, Not sure why it has a Fat Chance head badge? If you are selling you would have to itemize the parts on it and present some nice close ups of features. The pedals {suntour comps?} are very sought after. The downside of the bike is that is a small frame {looks more like a 17 inch| that would only fit a small man or a girl. Put it on ebay the right way and who knows you get some good coin.


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

*1992 Mongoose loop stay Mt Bike*

Got a chance of picking up a complete '92 Looptail IBOC. It's been painted, but I think the components are original. Condition is good.

So, what's it worth?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Pics would help since 'good' is pretty subjective. Depends on components and condition, but even best case scenario probably not a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

"Pics would help since 'good' is pretty subjective. Depends on components and condition, but even best case scenario probably not a whole heck of a lot. "

So, here's the pic. "Not a whole heck of a lot." is pretty subjective also, and doesn't answer my question.

There was a whole thread on these bikes. Seriously rare. Back in the day owners loved them.

Sad that some great old Mongoose rides made by an American company have gotten a bad rap due to selling out to the Pacific **** mongers. But in their defense they still sponsor a competitive cycling team and make a world class bike under the Mongoose name


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

No reason to get sh%#ty with Nate. That's still a crap pick of a mid range bike from an era that doesn't garner a ton of interest from this crowd. Rare doesn't make something valuable or collectable. 

If it's a solid, Deore level bike in 7-8 condition, I'd say $200-$225 round these parts max. Lesser spec-condition=less money.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I had a pretty hard time selling an IBOC Pro frame recently. Someone did eventually give me $40 for it...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sofakinold said:


> View attachment 942315
> 
> 
> "Pics would help since 'good' is pretty subjective. Depends on components and condition, but even best case scenario probably not a whole heck of a lot. "
> ...


Even before the sale to Pacific it still was just another Taiwanese mid grade bike (which have ~zero collector value) as far as I knew. I've yet to see the devoted fan base and thread for these but maybe I missed it.


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Even before the sale to Pacific it still was just another Taiwanese mid grade bike (which have ~zero collector value) as far as I knew. I've yet to see the devoted fan base and thread for these but maybe I missed it.


I can see the no collector value. The issue of perceived value for a utilitarian bike is what doesn't make sense. Not when 90% of all the bikes at the time were made in the same factories in Taiwan. Not when Mongoose was doing very innovative designs with triangulated tubes, composites and Ti.

Given I'd much rather find a nice lugged 970 or a Waterford. But I've been offered hundreds for my 1987 Paramount Series 20 Mt bike Made in China and I can sell Chro-Mo Treks all day made in the same Chinese factories. Truth is much lesser bikes sell for more and faster than the Mongoose frames that make some sweet bikes.

Go Figure


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

If that picture is accurate $50-100


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Sofakinold said:


> Truth is much lesser bikes sell for more and faster than the Mongoose frames that make some sweet bikes. Go Figure


You don't have to understand it, but it's how it is.

Hell, I have a 96 Kona Lava Dome. Really, really mid range. Nothing exciting about it to a collector at all. It is, at best, a curio for anyone who has never seen a fully rigid bike with 21 speeds and cantilever brakes being ridden in anger. I love it because it let's me get my retro on without worrying about dinging up a vintage Ritchey or something (not that I own one). And I ride it a lot.

But I'm not gonna kid myself that it's collectable and I'm not going to get butt-hurt if someone thinks that it's worth bugger-all dollars.

Grumps


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a thing for looptails so I think it has additional cool value in that. If I was looking for a townie/beater bike and it was fully functioning I might pay $100-125. But I'd likely tear it apart and make it a cruiser looking ride


----------



## NShoreNeil (Dec 7, 2014)

Recently picked up a Rocky Mountain DH Race bike. It hasn't been ridden for years, seller had the bike in storage. Everything still looks in good shape. Plan on getting it tuned up, is worth getting work done on it? Also, the bike is apparently signed by Wade Simmons but haven't confirmed. Is it worth anything if I leave as is?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

NShoreNeil said:


> Recently picked up a Rocky Mountain DH Race bike. It hasn't been ridden for years, seller had the bike in storage. Everything still looks in good shape. Plan on getting it tuned up, is worth getting work done on it? Also, the bike is apparently signed by Wade Simmons but haven't confirmed. Is it worth anything if I leave as is?


Sorry, I am not familiar with those bikes or the person claimed to have signed that one. If that bike is newer than 1996, this is probably not the right place to ask because the expertise here in this vintage forum covers mountain bikes built 1996 and prior. Good luck!


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

I know this one is vague, but i dont have a ton of info as I'm trying to not seem too eager to the seller. I recently found someone selling some older frames, one is a Fat Chance Ti in very , very good shape for $1100, a ( 90-92)Yo Eddy for $250 (paint is rough but a repaint would make it great, small dent on underside of down tube by bb), and $200 for the original fork, and a nice steel IF (2001, 26", pre disc brake) for $450. Do these seem like reasonable prices, or am I just willing to pay a lot cause i"m excited to get one? I'm not looking to flip them, I just want an older piece of history to build (and obviously my gunnar is just too new). Thanks in advance!
-Bryan


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

bryco13 said:


> I know this one is vague, but i dont have a ton of info as I'm trying to not seem too eager to the seller. I recently found someone selling some older frames, one is a Fat Chance Ti in very , very good shape for $1100, a ( 90-92)Yo Eddy for $250 (paint is rough but a repaint would make it great, small dent on underside of down tube by bb), and $200 for the original fork, and a nice steel IF (2001, 26", pre disc brake) for $450. Do these seem like reasonable prices, or am I just willing to pay a lot cause i"m excited to get one? I'm not looking to flip them, I just want an older piece of history to build (and obviously my gunnar is just too new). Thanks in advance!
> -Bryan


Buy the fork for 200, sell it to me for 205, buy yourself a Big Mac and enjoy.

Steve


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

So over the past 24 hours I've seen more classic bikes I could imagine. I found a really cool Muddy Fox "courier mega", it's early 90's, foreign, and fluorescent yellow. Anyone ever ride one of these?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

As is it's not worth much. If it is in fact Wade's yes it is an important bike worth something just because he used to own it. You should ask him he is very approachable and would be interested as well.


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry, I should have moved that part to a more general question area. I'm not really looking for a value, as it's only worth what I'm willing to pay, lol.


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone know the value of a 84/85 fat chance? Original bar stem combo, box crown fork, grips, looked to be everything, even stickers and original paint, in very, very good shape? What would be a good price for this?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

we need to see pics to determine model/specs/condition thanks


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

The owner asked that no pictures be posted publicly, if there is someone here who is an expert I'd share a pic with them.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I paid $400 for mine, box crown fork, XT, White hubs, ti bar etc.....


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

bryco13 said:


> The owner asked that no pictures be posted publicly, if there is someone here who is an expert I'd share a pic with them.


Many guys on here can give you estimates, but a pic really helps. Condition, size, and originality all make a big difference in price.

Many people claim that there bike is 100% original but this is best confirmed with pics. People often forget that the replaced the drivetrain after 5 years of use. I've found many "original" bikes to be far from it. Also my idea of "good condition" and your idea of "good condition" can be completely different.

What size is it? Small and large sizes have less demand therefore have less value.

That said it could be $400 to $1000+ based on condition, size, and originality.


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

I got the info I needed, thanks guys!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

On CL for $80. I don't really know anything about American eagle bikes, but looks to be in good condition and I dig the brakes.

"First Olympic Champion-Mdl Durango-ALU 7005 Superlight Frame-Magura Brakes-Race Face Forged Cranks-24 Speed-Grip Shifters- Manitou Shocks-Panaracer Red Wall Tires-Snap/Click in Pedals-Very Good Condition-Very Reliable-Custom Bike."

Any thoughts if this is a good buy for $80 or is this not a very unique bike?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I would assume after not making the playoffs, with that decal on there, the seller should be paying you.

Not a sought after frame. Should be able to part it for your investment.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

singletrackmack said:


> View attachment 951023
> 
> 
> "First Olympic Champion."


Bart Brentjens replica material!

(needs to be orange)


----------



## Idangler (May 24, 2014)

*1990 Klein Pinnacle*

This bike also has serial number on left dropout. It is R5DF5 with the Klein K logo before the numbers, and on the right dropout 35 is stamped as well. In a couple pictures you can see the outline of the Klein logo decal under the front water bottle cage area. The forks are original but handlebars and stem look to be a replacement.
Components;
XT Derailleurs and Pedals
SUN TL18 Wheels with Acera Hubs
LX Brakes with APSE Levers
Gripshift MAX Shifters

I know this is not a tri-color adept or adroit but curious as to value anyway. Thanks!


----------



## R3TIR3D (Dec 31, 2014)

*1991 Rocky Mountain*

Hi all,
Glad to find and join this community of bike-lovers! 
I have this bike I haven't ridden in over 15 years. Wondering if I should fix it up, or sell it to someone who has more time and energy to appreciate it. Thoughts?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

R3TIR3D said:


> Hi all,
> Glad to find and join this community of bike-lovers!


Welcome aboard!

That's a nice older Rocky for sure.

The question is really, do you have a passion for it as an object of an older era, and you'd like to relive that a bit, or, are you not really looking to hit the trails anymore, and just need something to get back in shape with?

15+ years changed your body, the way the bike fits and rides, hasn't changed a bit.

You may love it, or it may kill your aching bones.

I'd say air it up, lube the chain, see if it'll ride around the block as is, if so, and it;s fun, hit a local trail or two.

If the smiles come right back, sure, plow into restoring as much as suits your needs.

If you decide it sucks and you want to dump it, I'm sure if you buy a $2 classified ad and post the link as a new thread on this board, someone will jump at it.

I'm sure others will be along shortly with values, not too much to go on with the one pic, but I'd say, shot from the hip, very little knowledge of finer details on that particular bike, $500 to $800 is not out of line, the higher end being if everything is in decent mechanical and cosmetic shape.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

If indeed it's sporting syncros fork I would say more that was/is a nice ti frame


----------



## R3TIR3D (Dec 31, 2014)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 15+ years changed your body, the way the bike fits and rides, hasn't changed a bit.


Thanks for the welcome! Good points as well! These old bones of mine can no longer take any kind of fall (in a race or downhill) LOL! I'll most likely clean it up and sell it.

I just confirmed I have the 1990 model from the RMB 1990 Catalogue. Here's a picture of it from 1991 catalogue, where it is pretty much the same:








Here's a few more pictures of the bike. Except for new tires, everything else is original:






































I love the welding - first-class workmanship!


----------



## thumpic (Dec 4, 2013)

1980ish mostly original early Stumpjumper....ideas on value?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

the sum of the parts are worth more than the bike a a whole.


----------



## thumpic (Dec 4, 2013)

rismtb said:


> the sum of the parts are worth more than the bike a a whole.


The Stumpjumper?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

That stumpjumper was the first mass produced mtb's thousands sold many still around so not so rare little value. Because of its age the brake levers and canti brakes brakes were all you could buy back then for off road so collectors strip bikes like this to build up/restore handbuilt frames of the same epoch.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

*John T signature Raleigh*

Saw this on my local craigslist. Guy is asking $395 which I think is high for most used classic MTBs, but the bike does have nice components, is in my size and was designed by John Tomac as it says on the top tube. The bike does look rather used however.

Anyone know what this bike frame is made out of? Also, it has a suspension fork on it, but I am thinking it came with a rigid and that fork was added. Anyone know the year of the bike and what is a good price for it? Thanks


----------



## cro_rider (Jan 5, 2015)

*?*

Hi guys,
i have some road bike , i don`t know model , it has yellow painted frame , 
but it has full *shimano 600 grupset* ,shifters are on brakes  
rims are some Campagnolo ( I don`t know model)
so what do you think how much would it be worth??

its not mtb but any help is appreciated


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

This board deals mostly with vintage MTB's, and the occasional oddball roadie with MTB connections or something along those lines. 

That said, there's better boards (like say on, roadbikereview.com) for a more nuanced answer.

Can't quite make out the stamp on the rear dropouts, but it looks like a Schwinn "star" badge. 

Older 600, not in the best of shape from the looks of it. If all's working well, perfectly functional weekend roadie if it fits. If selling? Maybe a couple hundred (like 2), tops. It's had a rough life.....


----------



## cro_rider (Jan 5, 2015)

yes , i know, i posted and then relized that tis is only mtb  my mistake

thanks, 



i will keep it , I was just curious about it


----------



## pachaven (Dec 1, 2005)

Vintage GT Xizang 21.5" ST and 23" TT. Full XTR build. Is there a resale market for this bike?


----------



## thumpic (Dec 4, 2013)

cro_rider said:


> yes , i know, i posted and then relized that tis is only mtb  my mistake
> 
> thanks,
> 
> i will keep it , I was just curious about it


Go here....Classic and Vintage Bicycles: What's it Worth? Appraisals and Inquiries

I'm no expert, but I think it might be a Cannondale......


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

*2002 GT Backwoods*

I just paid $100 for this 2002 GT Backwoods, clean, really good shape.
I have a little project in mind, the only thing I really wanted was the frame, I'm 6ft tall, 230Lbs needed something that was strong enough to carry me around and for what I understand GT's triple triangle design is exactly what I would need.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice pickup, turn the seat post 180 degrees and you're ready to roll.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

This was a parts bike I had found on the cheap. Never seen this style of shcwinn guessing mid 90s? Interested as to if its anything special dont think so though and a price. Used hubs from the wheels to build my bike up.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Decent enrty level bike at the time but not really worth anything now.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

pachaven said:


> Vintage GT Xizang 21.5" ST and 23" TT. Full XTR build. Is there a resale market for this bike?


Umm yes...


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

Wiscobiker14 said:


> This was a parts bike I had found on the cheap. Never seen this style of shcwinn guessing mid 90s? Interested as to if its anything special dont think so though and a price. Used hubs from the wheels to build my bike up.


Nice frame, I got a NOS one a few years ago and build it for my girlfriend.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Pepperman said:


> Nice frame, I got a NOS one a few years ago and build it for my girlfriend.


Nice I was thinking of making it a solid fork get some nice road tires. And ride it that way go 3x7 freewheel and just use it. As I took the fork that was on off. And I dont think I could get much for it.


----------



## mewholobo (Nov 24, 2006)

*Value on a 1982 or 83 Ross Force 1?*

Someone asked me to sell their 1982 or 83 Ross Force 1 for them. The bike is mostly original, and is mint. I can list it on Ebay and take my chances, but since I am selling it for someone else, I'd like to have a good idea of the what the bike might be worth before listing it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## suzid632 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Looking for a year/worth for this Hoo Koo E Koo...*









Eyeballing this for a commuter... Anybody know what year/worth? I think its mostly original - I was told to "make an offer" ... Yikes!! Don't want to overpay but also don't want to screw the owner. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

With that Ross, I'd put it on ebay and take your chances. If you put it on CL, not sure how many people would be interested. They aren't a high demand bike, so only a limited number of people would be interested. Oh, and with that size, you're limited to a sasquatch.

Put it at $99 and let it run.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

I looked at a Ross a while back, same model and color, similar condition, but 21". It was $65.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

CycleJce is actually probably correct. I'd try it on ebay at the $99 since it has a bigger exposure and if it doesn't sell, I'd donate it to a charity and maybe your tax deduction would be worth $65.


----------



## gemm (Feb 7, 2015)

*Need help pricing '89 Bridgestone MB3*

Ok, here's the scoop. My daughter's class had a rummage sale and there was the above mentioned Bridgestone. I own one and love it(will never sell it!), and I also know there's "interest" in them. I asked "how much" and the girl said $15!! Being the honest, ethical mom that I am...I just couldn't buy it outright. I told her I'd sell it for the class and hopefully get more than $15. How much should I ask for it? Mostly original, but some newer parts. I can take pics and post later. Also, where should I advertise for best market? Here? Craigslist?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Welcome aboard!

The 3 isn't one of the higher end models, but does have "the name" behind it. 

Without pics etc, tough to say much beyond $50 to $150 based on condition etc.

You can advertise it on MTBR by purchasing a $2 classified ad, you can post a link to it here in it's own thread, and it will be locked, but allowed to die a natural death off the bottom of the page, so it'll get decent eyeball traffic.

CL will likely get a bunch of low ballers, but will allow you to dump it easily, locally. 

eBay will get you more eyes, but comes with fees, shipping hassles etc, for a bike that really isn't worth a whole lot...

Post some pics if you want more detail.


----------



## gemm (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks! I'll try to get the pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## MagicCarpet (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a set of Sram 8 speed ESP Grip Shifters. Sram had no real presence in Australia with 8 speed, but I hate chucking things away that are perfectly new in box like these are.

The problem is that the postage overseas is about $40AUD and I have to wonder whether or not it prohibits selling them. Please don't see this as spam. I am happy to advertise them in the classifieds here, but have to wonder if it is worth it, or if there is demand in a country where they are possibly readily available and if so, what do they cost there?

Cheers.


----------



## 4kids11bikes (Feb 22, 2015)

*nuke proof ti hubset*

Hi all,

First post on these pages. Finally found the vintage page and am reliving my early married days. Back when I could go to races and still have money to buy new parts.

I'm parting out my first custom build mtb. I've got a pair of nuke proof titanium hubs in purple ano.

Both spin beautifully. The rear engages well but has a bunged up spacer. The front unfortunately has 6 hairline or less cracks. I have no idea how long I rode it like that. But I only weigh 130 so it could have been years.

I've searched for a while but have yet to see another pair like them. They were purchased from the rep at the races in Big Bear, Ca. in 1993. I doubt they are one-off but they do seem exceedingly rare.

Any ideas on value? Thanks in advance, Greg


----------



## redemn93 (Feb 24, 2015)

hi all. new guy here. looking to get into the sport. i now realize i shouldve posted this here to begin with. the link is the long version. text is the short. thanks.

http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/hi-new-guy-vintage-rockhopper-question-950567.html

im looking into a early 90s specialized rockhopper sport. it looks super clean in the pics. havent gone to see it yet. its supposedly a 17" frame from crank to top of seat post which should fit from the research ive done. its nicely regarded choromoly frame which is nice. i like the different handle options. i think it looks nice. has a rigid fork which i would prefer from research ive done. my knowledge is limited and id take it to a local bike shop for a tune up.

is it worth $150? anyone guess what year it is?


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks to be in decent condition but if you keeps your eyes peeled you most certainly find a Stumpjumper with higher end parts for around the same money.


----------



## redemn93 (Feb 24, 2015)

nothing else comparable around honestly. I really want to pay $125 for it. they arent budging though. originally asking $175. ill try again saturday as its already been a week since i made the offer.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That's a bummer. Were it me I would be patient but totally understand the urge to ride....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

4kids11bikes said:


> Hi all,
> First post on these pages. Finally found the vintage page and am reliving my early married days. Back when I could go to races and still have money to buy new parts.
> I'm parting out my first custom build mtb. I've got a pair of nuke proof titanium hubs in purple ano.
> Both spin beautifully. The rear engages well but has a bunged up spacer. The front unfortunately has 6 hairline or less cracks. I have no idea how long I rode it like that. But I only weigh 130 so it could have been years.
> ...


The purple definitely makes them pretty uncommon. However, they share the common trait of nearly all NP Ti hubs...cracks. It's only a matter of time before the rear fails too. 
Hard to say on value. Maybe $100 because it's Ti and the color...but they're really only for display now...so don't expect to make a killing.


----------



## hokietect (Feb 28, 2015)

*Rockhopper*

Found this Rockhopper on CL and am going to see it tomorrow.

Looks like it actually might be the same model as the one redemn93 posted above. This guy is asking $200 but from the pics it doesn't seem like it's worth that.

I don't know what size it is, but I had him measure the standover height and it was 29.5" I'm 6 feet so I'm worried it might be a bit small?

Any advice on what I should look for when I go see the bike in person? Thanks!


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks pretty small. You'll know when you see it.


----------



## Xios575 (Sep 30, 2014)

*1991 Cannondale SE2000*

I'm the original owner. It's in very good to excellent condition and mostly stock except for the Rock Shox MAG21s and rigid stem. I still have the original fork but not the Girvin Flex stem.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I bought two partial build frames (rolling chassis +), plus a bunch of other random parts in a bulk purchase a few months back, $400.

Yours is complete, looks to be in decent shape but definitely used, I'd guess, for the right buyer, 3 to 5 bills should be a fair estimate.


----------



## rsmitty (May 3, 2015)

*I know nothing about bikes. Can you telll me what this Panasonic Pro ATB is worth?*

I'm guessing the bike is probably around 25 years old. Is this "vintage" bike worth anything? What do you think I could I realistically sell it for?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

See WIW thread.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I have seen these at garage sales, for less than $150.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Please buy it, if only so you can post pics of it with the bar ends oriented in a somewhat sane position!


Here ya go. I put the bar ends in actual ridable position and snapped this pic just for you before removing them completely and adjusting the seat angle.

All original except the saddle, and in great shape. I can't believe how good of shape the tires are in. This bike was not used much which I don't understand because it rides really nice. I am pretty excited about it right now. Think I'll post a few more pics in the official bridgestone thread.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

singletrackmack said:


> Here ya go.


Ahhhh, so much better!

Saddle's next


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

There is a 1983 or 84 Trek 850 on my local CL. The bike looks 100% original, pretty good shape from the photos, Reynolds 531 tubing. Seems to be a pawn shop maybe. He's firm at $200. 

What say you?


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Go look and verify your suspicions!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

69tr6r said:


> There is a 1983 or 84 Trek 850 on my local CL. The bike looks 100% original, pretty good shape from the photos, Reynolds 531 tubing. Seems to be a pawn shop maybe. He's firm at $200.
> 
> What say you?


If it's fully original down to the saddle, tires, and grips...$200 would be fair. Depends on how long and hard you've been looking for a mid-80's Trek. If you've always wanted one badly or you have a project desperate for the parts, then the $200 could still be worth it. If you just want a vintage mtb, you can get better for your $200 IMO.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

69tr6r said:


> There is a 1983 or 84 Trek 850 on my local CL. The bike looks 100% original, pretty good shape from the photos, Reynolds 531 tubing. Seems to be a pawn shop maybe. He's firm at $200.
> 
> What say you?


You gotta at least post a pic for us to get a good idea, but as rumpfy said, if it's original and in really good shape, then that price is fair. As far as being able to get a "better" bike for that price, not so sure, but you might be able to find a more collectible bike for that price. I think trek made more 850 model mtb's then any other in the 80's. But regardless, if your looking for quality, it's a lugged, American made bike with good steel from a top quality builder. If in good condition and you like the geo, compare it to what a new quality American made lugged Reynolds 531 steel frame would cost. Your not going to find a frame like that for anywhere near $200, let alone a complete bike.

Also, if it's Reynolds steel then it's not an '83 since they used tange in '83. I saw this one on flea bay and if I was looking for a new build and found one like it in excellent shape with original parts included as well, then I would have a hard time not buying it for $200. It looks pretty sweet.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Here are some pics.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Stumpy tires?


----------



## bellanti (Feb 16, 2015)

If they are stumpy tires...they alone are worth $200+-


----------



## yetinheritor (May 21, 2015)

hello all, I have a couple of yetis left to me by my dad and im wondering what they're worth, one is a 1992 (i think) yeti ARC and the other is a 1992 (i think) yeti PRO FRO.













































































































any insight would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

yetinheritor said:


> hello all, I have a couple of yetis left to me by my dad and im wondering what they're worth, one is a 1992 (i think) yeti ARC and the other is a 1992 (i think) yeti PRO FRO.
> View attachment 990499
> View attachment 990501
> View attachment 990502
> ...


That noise you heard was the collective gasp of a bunch of this forums bike collectors. Nice collection! Are you going to keep them or sell them off? Those are some beautiful bikes from the golden era of mountain bike development. Singularly unique and definitive of a special time.


----------



## yetinheritor (May 21, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm thinking of selling them to help pay for school so i'm testing the waters to find out what they're worth. I'd like to see them go to someone who can appreciate them and maybe even get them into riding shape again.

I'm not selling yet, just looking to find the value of the bikes. Any further input into that venture would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

yetinheritor said:


> Unfortunately I'm thinking of selling them to help pay for school so i'm testing the waters to find out what they're worth. I'd like to see them go to someone who can appreciate them and maybe even get them into riding shape again.


Definitely understand, wish I could support your schooling but alas my money is going to living in seattle instead. Make sure to follow the rules if you are selling, *Girlonbike* doesn't mess around in here.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Be prepared to be overrun with PM's


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Retro Dude said:


> Be prepared to be overrun with PM's


no kidding right?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Be prepared to start researching shipping bikes........to Europe.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> Be prepared to start researching shipping bikes........to Europe.


hey now!

I sure like them. I'll let Zachariah give you an estimate.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Fisher Prometheus*

My old buddy is thinning his herd, am looking for a starting $ for this bike on Craigslist or eBay,.
Any-almost all suggestions are appreciated:...

Fisher Prometheus Titanium - Ti 3 Al / 2.5 V frame - Size 20" C to C.
Serial Number # F20028 - one of 500 built.
Bike is equipped w/ a Fisher Evolution headset @ 1 1/4 inches.
Frames were fabricated by Sandvik Special Metals (SSM) in Kennewick, Washington through their Titanium Sports Sandvik Titanium (TST) sports division...
Fisher was the first bicycle company to have frames & accessories - stem & bars produced through Sandvik. The company's initial venture into "sports equipment" was their introduction of shafts for golf clubs & then ski poles. Ultimately they produced frames for numerous other well known MTB companies + made tubing available for fabricators in the business as well as producing light weight wheelchair frames.

This particular one owner bike was owned & put together by Stephen J.R. Wilde who worked as a designer for the Gary Fisher Bicycle Company.
Wilde is known for designing, along with various Fisher Bikes parts & componentry of the late '80's, early '90's , the Fisher Alembic, one of the first carbon fiber, full suspension MTB frames (w/ a Mert Lawill 4 pivot rear suspension) which unfortunately met it's demise before it ever went into production when that iteration of Fisher's company folded.

Titanium Parts ---
Stem - Sandvik Titanium @ 135 mm length w/ medium rise.
Bars - Sandvik Titanium flat bar w/ 3 degree bend. Length - 21 inches
Bar ends - Onza Titanium - from the awesome Danny Sotelo
Seat Post - Control Tech custom fabricated Titanium post w/ Control Tech aluminum head created as a gift for Wilde.
There are a number of Titanium bolts throughout including White Industries Titanium bottom bracket bolts.

Fork ---
Rock Shox Judy XC (Yellow)
This fork would need to be serviced / rebuilt (perhaps new seals) as the bike has literally not been ridden in 14 years but it worked well at that time.

Drivetrain ---
Campagnolo final & best MTB gruppo @ 24 speed - 3 front, 8 rear
Includes front & rear derailleurs + top mount bar shifters.
Crankset - Campagnolo MTB @ 175 mm length in powder coat Grey.

Brakes ---
Grafton aluminum - silver finish equipped w/ Avid "tri-dangle" brake cable hangers.
Brake Levers ---
Ritchey Logic Brake Levers in Black.

Saddle ---
Selle Italia Flite - Trans Am Max

Hubs ---
Campagnolo - Front 32 spoke - Campagnolo skewer - (caveat emptor) - front hub has broken flange. Would obviously need to be replaced.
Rear 32 spoke - Ringle skewer.

Rims ---
Front - Campagnolo 32 hole
Rear - Matrix "Single Track ATB Comp" - 32 hole

Tires ---
Michelin Wildgripper Lite S
Specific front & rear designs.
This bike hasn't been ridden in 14 years but the tires were brand new at the time & the rubber looks to be in great shape...ie: no cracks.
I'd suggest new tubes.

Pedals ---
Time MTB's (original model) - if needed, please specify...otherwise not included.

Bottle Cages ---
Steel, generic.

This bike is custom "decaled" as a FISH-HEAD, which played of an "in" joke at the time. Fisher bikes of that era had a seat-tube decal of a rider crossed up, catching air taken from a photo (of Greg Herbold, actually) but rather than his head as would be normal, he had a Sailfish head grafted on. Why ? Only Gary knows.
Wilde went with the FISH-HEAD logo idea as a full logo because at the time, he & Fisher looked enough alike that whilst out riding, too many people assumed he was Gary simply because the bike said Fisher on it, so the FISH-HEAD logo proved to change that particular dynamic.
If a buyer did an on-line search, he might be able to find original transfers which were black & gold w/ the "Gary Fisher" name & a profile of Mt Tamalpais on that model.

This Is an original owner bike that for the most part, is in excellent shape as Wilde always maintained it's working componentry.
This Fisher Prometheus has not been ridden in 14 years.
As mentioned, a new front hub is required & the Judy XC fork would need servicing / rebuilding as in perhaps replacing the seals simply due to age but other than that, with a simple overhaul, this bike would be trail ready. I'd suggest putting a non-suspension fork on it for a real old school look & ride.
Wilde initially rode it with a Sandvik built Titanium straight fork but their fork / handling awareness was limited at the time & it proved to have exceeding flex under braking.


----------



## BocaJr (Aug 26, 2014)

*1990 Bridgestone MB-1*

It seems a 1990 Bridgestone MB-1 is for sale in my area. The only picture available indicates it may be in pretty 'rough' shape. The guy selling admits it has slept outside for the past year and a half, but insists it's all original. He's asking $200. The seller is about an hour away from me. Although I haven't looked it over in person, what would be a reasonable offer?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

$200 without the lock, $100 with the lock.


----------



## tiffsteratx (Jun 1, 2015)

*Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo*

I have a Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo that was my first mountain bike. I have since upgraded to a new bike and want to sell this one. I know these are decent bikes, but not sure where to start as far as selling it. I want to make sure it ends up with someone who can appreciate a good bike.

Can anyone help me out with the following?
- How do I determine what year it is? I think it might be a '98 based on some other pictures, but not sure how to confirm.
- The frame is in decent shape, but it needs some work in other areas. How much could I get for it?
- Should I sell it on ebay or Craig's List? Any other options?

Thanks!


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

$100 is the going price in Alaska for that bike. 
yup 1998 http://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek-Fisher-Klein-Lemond/1998fisher.pdf


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssulljm said:


> My old buddy is thinning his herd, am looking for a starting $ for this bike on Craigslist or eBay,.
> Any-almost all suggestions are appreciated:...
> Fisher Prometheus Titanium - Ti 3 Al / 2.5 V frame - Size 20" C to C.


I've gotta say Sully, I've never seen one of these sell. I've seen at least a half dozen or more pop up over the years with each owner thinking it was worth a fortune...never a sale. 
There was a frame only for sale at a Cupertino Bike Swap a few years back at $500 with no takers. Campy build an a neat backstory/history helps, but with the busted front hub and Judy, I think you're looking at $1k or less.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rockcrusher said:


> That noise you heard was the collective gasp of a bunch of this forums bike collectors. Nice collection! Are you going to keep them or sell them off? Those are some beautiful bikes from the golden era of mountain bike development. Singularly unique and definitive of a special time.


Depends on if you're looking to move them quick or get to dollar. Hopefully the ARC isn't cracked. Check the headtube and seatbinder closely.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanx ER,
Yeah,plenty of watchers on eBay,but no bids.
Have sent the bad news to my ailing buddy...
My thought was to drop the $$, but he's a luddite w no online sales savvy, time'll tell
Your input is appreciated,
S


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssulljm said:


> Thanx ER,
> Yeah,plenty of watchers on eBay,but no bids.
> Have sent the bad news to my ailing buddy...
> My thought was to drop the $$, but he's a luddite w no online sales savvy, time'll tell
> ...


Yup, sorry it's not worth more for your buddy. If it catches the right person's attention, you might get lucky. Consider cross posting it in the Classic mtb trading center fbook group?


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

OK, here's one for ya.

2005 Fetish Discipline
Marzocchi Bomber fork (set up air only, have springs too)
XT drivetrain, 3x9
Avid BB7 brakes
Mavic 717 wheels with WTB Wolverine tires (tires have less than 50 miles)
RaceFace stem/bars/headset
Thomson Elite seatpost

Photo below shows it set up singlespeed but I've since converted it back to 3x9.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Whittled the $$ down a shade,plopped a buy it now #, US buyer w 100% pulled the trig, haven't been paid yet, but my buddy's somewhat relieved, as it looks like he'll get close to his original asking $ for the bike,.....All's well


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssulljm said:


> Whittled the $$ down a shade,plopped a buy it now #, US buyer w 100% pulled the trig, haven't been paid yet, but my buddy's somewhat relieved, as it looks like he'll get close to his original asking $ for the bike,.....All's well


Well done Sir! Now we've got a benchmark at least.


----------



## pureripper45 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Need help Finding what model and year my GT is and WIW*

Hey guys this is my first post here, got recommended by a friend to post to this forum so here I am!

So about the bike I got it about 6 years ago from a friend that recently got a new bike and just sold me this one for cheap so I can ride with him. But since then its been sitting on the side of my house for the last 3-4 years. I totally forgot about it until i had to clean out my yard and saw it under a bunch of bushes. So the last couple days I have cleaned it up by putting a new chain on it and some cheap grips (the other ones ripped apart) and a new seat, and washed it. Bike rides good the tires are still good just took it on a local trail and it did great! So i came here because the only thing I really know about it is that its a GT. And I want to sell it so if you guys can help me and tell me WIW and whats the model and year it is.

Thanks and i can upload more pics if needed!


----------



## pureripper45 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Need help Finding what model and year my GT is and WIW*

Hey first post here my friend recomded that i posted on this forum so here I am!

About the bike, I got about 6 years ago from a friend that sold it to me because he got a new bike and so i can ride with him. But since the 3-4 years its been sitting on the side of my house. I forgot about it until i had to clean out my yard and saw it sitting there. So i cleaned it up got a new chain, grips (since the others ripped apart), and seat. The tires were surprisingly in good shape didnt need to be replaced. So I came here to see if you guys can help me find out what model and year it is, and what its worth since I am looking to sell it.

Thanks and if you need more pics just let me kno!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Any thoughts on what this Marin is worth? Been watching it on my local CL for a few weeks. Seller dropped from a $200 firm to $140 with original parts only and $180 with plastic pedals, plastic water bottle cages and plastic seat included. Not interested in the plastic downgrades so I would be looking at $140.

I think it is a mid level Marin made in Taiwan, but it's the paint job that I like. Comes with original touch up paint also, which I've never seen with a used bike.


----------



## Luus (Jun 21, 2015)

*Klein Adroit*

Hi all,

I have a Klein Adroit that I'd like to sell and need help with pricing. Not sure how to post pics but based on the Klein lettering the bike is most likely from 92-98. It has Rock fork and some Botanger and Shimano components


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll go first.....$27.50 and two Power Bar wrappers.



Steve


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Damn, out of the running and the bidding's only just started


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

2 crumpled fives and an opened package of gu chomps


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Bid higher guys, it's got Rock forks and Botanger components, after all!

I'd prefer Poontanger components but that would push it out of my price range.

Grumps


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Look, you're all being mean just becasue the guy can't find the what's it worth thread... but I'm going to be nice and up the bidding, just found a frayed gear cable, so I'll be going there... it is a REAR after all.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

mik_git said:


> Look, you're all being mean just becasue the guy can't find the what's it worth thread... but I'm going to be nice and up the bidding, just found a frayed gear cable, so I'll be going there... it is a REAR after all.


Could cut the frayed bit off and call it a new front gear cable. I'll trade you a 2015 Giant catalog if the Klein falls through.

Grumps


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Aussie version? PM sent.


Uncle Grumpy said:


> Could cut the frayed bit off and call it a new front gear cable. I'll trade you a 2015 Giant catalog if the Klein falls through.
> 
> Grumps


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Could cut the frayed bit off and call it a new front gear cable. I'll trade you a 2015 Giant catalog if the Klein falls through.
> 
> Grumps


meh if I cut the fray off then it won't look all vintage like, and just be newish...no values in that.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

You guys are crackin' me up here! 

OP, welcome, you're plainly new, we all were once. There is a what's it worth thread (see the top thread on the page), it's for this sort of question. Posting as you did, is local taboo, and if you plan on selling and using these pages to assist you, forum rules require you to buy a $2 classified ad, which you can post the link to, which acts as spam pass. Right now, whether you meant to or not, you're simply fishing for buyers by starting your own post on the subject. 

Post there for better results and info, but I'd highly suggest you don't continue to provoke my personal pet peeve of owning an object that you wish to sell, yet, even with the words right in front of you, spelled correctly and everything, persisting in spelling things incorrectly. 

No one wants to buy your Chevi Maliboo, your Aplle laptop, or meet you at Straboks for coffee.......


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I would like an aplle laptop.

Might keep the cost down


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Stupid spell chuck.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You guys are a55holes.

$30 bucks and a limited edition holiday issue Powerbar (peppermint flavor, exp 2003). Unopened, but wrapper has some fading.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pureripper45 said:


> Hey first post here my friend recomded that i posted on this forum so here I am!
> 
> About the bike, I got about 6 years ago from a friend that sold it to me because he got a new bike and so i can ride with him. But since the 3-4 years its been sitting on the side of my house. I forgot about it until i had to clean out my yard and saw it sitting there. So i cleaned it up got a new chain, grips (since the others ripped apart), and seat. The tires were surprisingly in good shape didnt need to be replaced. So I came here to see if you guys can help me find out what model and year it is, and what its worth since I am looking to sell it.
> 
> Thanks and if you need more pics just let me kno!


Avalanche maybe? Possibly even lower end than that. A 'blem' frame to boot. I think you'll struggle to get $100 for it.



singletrackmack said:


> Any thoughts on what this Marin is worth? Been watching it on my local CL for a few weeks. Seller dropped from a $200 firm to $140 with original parts only and $180 with plastic pedals, plastic water bottle cages and plastic seat included. Not interested in the plastic downgrades so I would be looking at $140.
> 
> I think it is a mid level Marin made in Taiwan, but it's the paint job that I like. Comes with original touch up paint also, which I've never seen with a used bike.


Cool that touch up paint is included. Never seen that before either. Still doesn't change the fact that this is pretty low end. $140 doesn't seem unfair given that it looks pretty clean/not faded.
$100 bike to me though.


----------



## Luus (Jun 21, 2015)

Gee, thanks for all the help guys. You're all class acts. Way to help out the new girl.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Luus said:


> Gee, thanks for all the help guys. You're all class acts. Way to help out the new girl.


Don't feel bad, the pretension run super high in here. The Facebook groups are worse. It's like a club that no one is cool enough to join except for the people already in it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Luus said:


> Gee, thanks for all the help guys. You're all class acts. Way to help out the new girl.


you get out, what you put in


blaklabl said:


> Don't feel bad, the pretension run super high in here. The Facebook groups are worse. It's like a club that no one is cool enough to join except for the people already in it.


"we eat our young" -Crc


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Luus said:


> Gee, thanks for all the help guys. You're all class acts. Way to help out the new girl.


As I said (amongst other suggestions) post this in the WIW (what's it worth) thread, you'll get a far more helpful response because it's where it's supposed to be.

I would however, come with correct spelling, as it makes you look like you respect, and care about that which you're choosing to discuss.

And yes, the crew here can bat a newbie around a little bit, learn and grow, and all's good. Get all bent out of shape, and it just makes it worse. Just like grade school......


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

blaklabl said:


> Don't feel bad, the pretension run super high in here. The Facebook groups are worse. It's like a club that no one is cool enough to join except for the people already in it.


And yet, here you are...


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Cool bike, way before my time though. Not really intersted in buying it but thought I would share and was curious what others thought the price of something like this should go for. Seller is asking $860.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tahoebeau said:


> Cool bike, way before my time though. Not really intersted in buying it but thought I would share and was curious what others thought the price of something like this should go for. Seller is asking $860.


Optimistic asking price for that particular model. If it was a Tom Ritchey built Fisher Competition...then he could maybe see that number.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

*Trash or Treasure?*

nevermind . . .


----------



## 1Dave (Jul 6, 2015)

*Early Schwinn Homegrown 94*

I have a early Homegrown from a racing buddy of mine years back. Found frame #s HS7136. I know for a fact it is at least 95. While I was searching I found a small crack on the top of steer tube. I think its been cracked for a long time. Is this a common?
I am just pulling out of the closet for a full tune up.

Any idea how to determine if it is a 94 or pre 94 it was custom painted in Niwot Colorado by Rainbow cycle craft.
Could it be earlier since it went strait to one on the schwinn expert team?

I am wondering what it may be worth?

Race Face Cranks
Bullseye hubs
xtr rear xt front
Grip shift 800
chris king 
syncos stem, seat post, bars
Dia-comp-pc-800 brakes


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Unfortunately relatively common for those frames to develop cracks, every one of them my friends have had over the years cracked in some place at some point. They were ridden hard though. 

With the crack I would say that it is mainly worth the value of the parts. Its a shame so many of them have met their maker over the years. I do not like aluminum frames at all but those were a very nice riding bike.


----------



## superstring (Apr 14, 2015)

*1994 Ibis Mountain Trials*

Double post.


----------



## 1Dave (Jul 6, 2015)

I found a frame # does any one know how to read HS7136


----------



## 1Dave (Jul 6, 2015)

Has any one repaired one of these frames


----------



## superstring (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Folks

I have a '94 Ibis Mountain Trials which I'm thinking of selling. I think it was possibly the last Mountain Trials built by then Ibis framebuilder Wes Williams, who left Ibis soon after. I had to special order it 'cause that model wasn't part of Ibis' official lineup at the time.

It sports a set of straight Koski forks, the seatpost is extra long (custom made by Charlie Cunningham) and there are no bottle mounts on the seattube allowing it to be lowered all the way.

It's painted in Ibis "Just Red" which is in really nice condition.



Here's the current build, although I'm thinking about selling it as a frame, fork & seatpost:

Rims: Araya RM-20 - 26" front / 24" rear

Hubs: WTB GreaseGuard - 36 hole

Bottom Bracket: WTB GreaseGuard (square-taper w/pressed-in bearings)

Freewheel: 6-speed Dura-Ace

Rear Derailleur: Deore XT

Front Derailleur: Suntour XC Pro

Shifters: Deore XT 6-speed indexed thumbshifters (the originals)

Cranks: Specialized cold forged - 172.5 mm

Pedals: Suntour XC Comp with WTB "toe-flips"

Tires: IRC "Trials Expert"

Brakes: Rear - WTB cantilever w/ DKG bridge // Front - XTR V-brake

Brake Levers: Deore XT

Seatpost: Extra long custom made by Charlie Cunningham (WTB)

What do you guys think? Is this a desirable bike? What kind of price do you think it ought to bring?

Thanks!


----------



## superstring (Apr 14, 2015)

So, I did a small edit to my post and now it's completely disappeared. What goes on here?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I still see your post, or are you referring to something that you added to it, that's missing?

Either way, I did nothing in my mod capacity.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

superstring said:


> So, I did a small edit to my post and now it's completely disappeared. What goes on here?


I got spam filtered. Often spammers come in a do a normal post, then come back and edit in a bunch of spam. It must have flagged your change as that and unapproved your post. I have restored it and wish I could have your bike for my personal collection.

When I was younger a LBS in Saskatoon had an Ibis Trials up in their display area but no one every bought it. I wanted that bike so bad. Still do! Hope you keep it and ride the day lights out of it...or send it to me!


----------



## superstring (Apr 14, 2015)

Huh! My post has re-appeared 

Yep, rockcrusher, it's a fun little bike. I may just end up keeping it!


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

I have one of those, too. Fun bike, but very challenging to ride well. More info on how mine's outfitted here: RockyChrysler.com: Just about a bike [Ibis Mountain Trials]











superstring said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> I have a '94 Ibis Mountain Trials which I'm thinking of selling. I think it was possibly the last Mountain Trials built by then Ibis framebuilder Wes Williams, who left Ibis soon after. I had to special order it 'cause that model wasn't part of Ibis' official lineup at the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

I was planning on using the Syncros on a Kona Explosif bike, but since got stolen, thay are just laying there...wonder WIW?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rudymexico said:


> View attachment 1006732
> View attachment 1006733
> 
> 
> I was planning on using the Syncros on a Kona Explosif bike, but since got stolen, thay are just laying there...wonder WIW?


$200-300 depending on steerer size and length.


----------



## TheHuth (Jul 22, 2015)

*1959 Schwinn Hollywood*

My wife is looking to sell off this bike. I cant find any frame of reference for how much to sell it for. Also, have no idea the best place to sell it.

Its in excellent shape. I dont have any pictures yet, because I'm missing a rear tire. I just ordered a new set of tires and tubes, which I should have by the end of this week. At that point I can take pictures of it in all its glory.

This link shows exactly what it looks like.

https://images1.americanlisted.com/nlarge/1959-schwinn-hollywood-300-omaha-ne-americanlisted_25541775.jpg


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

while a cool bike I am not sure how collectible it is. Go to bikeforums.net and hit the classic and vintage what is it worth section. Those guys are good and they will have a much better assessment. I think the ones that do well are Paramount's Cherry Picker/Apple Krate 5 speeds. Not sure what kind of following there is for the cruisers if any and I am not sure if being a womans/mixte ads or takes away whatever value is there for cruisers. My feeling is it would not be worth much. I could be wrong. Make sure you take pictures of your bike for the experts on bikeforums. The more detailed the better. Driveside fenders serial number etc


----------



## supernov (Aug 23, 2015)

*Rocky Mountain Sherpa AGE, Value?*

I recued this bike from the garbage and I do not know the vintage.

STX Parallax hubs, ritchey vantage rims, shimano STX derailers, super shifter pro Sugino cranks, ss4 diacompe brakes, gripshifters

Serial t9841 0XXX

I this "frame" worth saving or should I toss it?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

As a coffee getter, bar beater, sure. 

About as valuable as a Trek 850 from the mid 90s that's missing most of it's stuff, which is to say, mass produced, around 400 MSRP, and not terribly awesome, but totally functional. Not that excited anymore?

Drop it off at your local co-op or charity bike group, great bones for someone who needs basic transportation.....


----------



## supernov (Aug 23, 2015)

Cheers, I won't give away my super v then and keep this one.


----------



## ssdjoey (Aug 29, 2015)

*Kastan Mountain Bike info*

OK new to this forum but avid member of BMXmuseum for years I have a chance to pick this up for an OK price but havent found any info or any others to base value/price on so Im comming here to see what the pros here think or know,all info would be great,thanks


----------



## martkin64 (Jul 17, 2012)

What do you think this guy would be worth?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

martkin64 said:


> What do you think this guy would be worth?
> View attachment 1012095


I bought almost that exact bike a few years ago for $25...but it's probably worth a bit more than that. 

Steve


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

martkin64 said:


> What do you think this guy would be worth?
> View attachment 1012095


Its hard to say without seeing the parts. Check Ebay for sale prices. It gets hard to sell bikes with old elastomer forks unless you rebuild them or swap for the original fork. Do that and you'll increase the value a bit.


----------



## FTJ (May 29, 2008)

*Pristine 1988 Ritchey TimberComp*

Asking 1250 now.This one belongs in a museum. Barely ridden all original.


----------



## FTJ (May 29, 2008)

More info in MTBR Classified.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Did you offer less since it wasn't an Annapurna?


----------



## FTJ (May 29, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Did you offer less since it wasn't an Annapurna?


Less than what?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

FTJ said:


> Less than what?


Less than the $800 is was listed for.

21in 1988 Ritchey Annapurna


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Handmade in Santa Barbara! 

Fwiw, I bought a timberwolf for $650. Great bike! It was an 18"


----------



## FTJ (May 29, 2008)

year color and condition?


----------



## FTJ (May 29, 2008)

Pics?


girlonbike said:


> Handmade in Santa Barbara!
> 
> Fwiw, I bought a timberwolf for $650. Great bike! It was an 18"


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anybody know what a set of 26" Mavic TXC 3.01 UST wheels(1644g) worth? Mine are practically new.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Only the rims? or what's the hubs?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Only the rims? or what's the hubs?


Front hub is Cannondale Expert disc 24h - rear hub is DT Swiss Onyx 24h. Rims are Mavic's first-ever UST model, with DT Swiss Super Competition spokes.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

SO, 26", hmmm....

I'd say between 2 to 3 bills, the rear hub is valuable to a degree, 24 hole hurts value overall though. Rims, still the same design really, X819.

Unless some diehard Cannondale dude with an F4000 is desperate for OEM stuff, not super cash happy if you ask me....


----------



## FTJ (May 29, 2008)

Yes 


Rumpfy said:


> Did you offer less since it wasn't an Annapurna?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a '87 Montare. Obviously not the original bars, stem or tires (saddle and wheels?), but pretty sure it came full XT components.

Seller is asking $50 on CL. What do you think?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

just about any rideable bike is worth $50.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

lewisfoto said:


> just about any rideable bike is worth $50.


I wouldn't buy a big box bike for $50


----------



## gr00vy (Sep 6, 2015)

*1980s Mongoose ATB*

Hey guys,
I have this 1980s (not sure the exact year) Red Mongoose ATB. All Original Suntour and Dia Compe Components 
Whats new:
Seat 
Tires 
Cables and Housing
Grips
Pedals

Aside from various cosmetic blemishes, paint chips, scratches, there are no major dents or dings. I'm curious to know what a fair price to ask for this awesome classic would be. Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Drew


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

That certainly is an early one, unfortunately not too collectible I'm afraid although there are some nice parts. I would think $150 maybe, but it has some conditional issues.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ya, I'll second that. $100-150. Looks pretty clean and cared for...but not very desirable.


----------



## gr00vy (Sep 6, 2015)

Right on fellas. I very much appreciate you for taking the time to check it out. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Pretty clean rockcombo. Too bad it's not my size otherwise I would be interested. What do you guys think about the price of $600? Seems steep to me, but this is a pretty unique bike and in great condition.















Specialized RockCombo,Rare! In Pristine condition


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

All right, one more. This one is my size and considering some of the cool components, the $200 price looks ok to me. What do you all think?


----------



## LJ0913 (May 28, 2004)

*GT LTS - what year?*

I think it's a 96? Anyone confirm that year? Serial=BLEM



























Thanks.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

1996 decals on it...serial number is under the bottom bracket first four should indicate the month and year of frame manufacture....if it shows late 95 or 96 it would confirm that it's a 96 model year frame.


----------



## LJ0913 (May 28, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> 1996 decals on it...serial number is under the bottom bracket first four should indicate the month and year of frame manufacture....if it shows late 95 or 96 it would confirm that it's a 96 model year frame.


Thanks for the tip. It's a 96. I'm looking to sell it. Any idea what it could sell for?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks like there have been a bunch on ebay over the past months. Looks like they are ranging from about $200 - about $600 depending on condition and the component set.

Here's a link to sold ones, just so you can get an idea:

gt LTS | eBay


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, I found brand new Rock Shox Judy J3 with poplock in online shop for 150$. Is it worth it?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Way too late model for this forum. Even 1st gens are considered modern round here.  $150 sounds like a deal though.


sagitt77 said:


> Hi, I found brand new Rock Shox Judy J3 with poplock in online shop for 150$. Is it worth it?


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

sagitt77 said:


> Hi, I found brand new Rock Shox Judy J3 with poplock in online shop for 150$. Is it worth it?


Depends on the condition. If it is working and doesn't need a rebuild, then sure. If it needs work then you might be looking at 200 to 250 or more. Then its probably not worth it.


----------



## TheSheriff (Oct 14, 2015)

*1993 Manitou FS*















1993 Manitou FS, no cracks in the frame, very little use (original tires still installed) generally in very good shape - a few minor scratches on the frame, some tears in the stickers, seat is fairly worn. Full xtr build, xtr hubs laced to Campy Mirox rims. So what's it worth?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm going through boxes figuring out what I'll never use. Some of the odd ball/rare stuff I need to figure out what it's worth. I'll start with this: NOS Westpine Neuron.


----------



## doddo (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi, guys what do you think about this Schwinn??(can't identify the exact model of it), thanks a lot!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

DFA said:


> I'm going through boxes figuring out what I'll never use. Some of the odd ball/rare stuff I need to figure out what it's worth. I'll start with this: NOS Westpine Neuron.]


I have no idea, but drop me a line once you figure it out and want to sell, that thing is cool as sh*t!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

doddo said:


> Hi, guys what do you think about this Schwinn??(can't identify the exact model of it), thanks a lot!


Paramout logo on the head tube. IIRC the only Series xx PDG with asymmetrical stays was the 90. After the last concussion my doctor's advice was to "stop having concussions.", so I may be wrong.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Another "no $&*@ idea" one. Been sitting on my desk for a year now. Was going to throw it on my Avalanche drop bar conversion for Ss&Gs (cage is in the garage), but it would really be lipstick on a pig.


----------



## kmseitz (Oct 22, 2015)

*1985 Jamis Dakar*

I have a 1985 Jamis Dakar with all the original parts and was wondering if anyone had a guess to how much it might be worth? I just had my 2006 Specialized Rockhopper stolen last night so am thinking about selling the Jamis to get myself a new ride so I dont miss out on too much trail time due to the theft. Will try to get some pictures up soon (its a little dingy from being in storage but hasn't been in any weather or ridden since the late 80's).


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> Sound logic, but something to consider...the main value of a Breezer Series bike is in the frame/fork/stem. Everything else on it, while not super easy to come by (these days), is essentially off the shelf.
> Every part on a Cunningham is made for the bike or modified by Charlie for the bike. Only real stock pieces are rear derailleur, cranks, levers, and shifters.
> That and Cunninghams ride like a bike 10 years newer...which if you were a guy riding one in the mid 80's, it was other worldly.
> 
> That said, the Breezer SIII that is up is f'ing awesome. I want it.


All of the custom bits on a Cunningham do make it quite cool, and boy do I wish I had one, but rarity speaks volumes. That's why an Aston Martin DB3S (better yet, a DBR1/2) is worth twice what a Maserati 200 Si is worth. The Maserati is a better car to drive, both on the road and on the track, it's insanely elegant and it's built from the ground up as a racer. The Aston is, by comparison, a pig based on a road car, BUT, there are only half as many.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> All of the custom bits on a Cunningham do make it quite cool, and boy do I wish I had one, but rarity speaks volumes. That's why an Aston Martin DB3S (better yet, a DBR1/2) is worth twice what a Maserati 200 Si is worth. The Maserati is a better car to drive, both on the road and on the track, it's insanely elegant and it's built from the ground up as a racer. The Aston is, by comparison, a pig based on a road car, BUT, there are only half as many.


Any time someone makes a classic car analogy, they're speakin' my language. 

SII and SIII seem to sit right at about where C'Ham values sit (depending on build and options). But an SI is in a league all it's own.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> Any time someone makes a classic car analogy, they're speakin' my language.
> 
> SII and SIII seem to sit right at about where C'Ham values sit (depending on build and options). But an SI is in a league all it's own.


Yeah, I find that a number of folks interested in the type of bikes we ride also have eyes for vintage sports cars. I guess that makes the Series I our Ferrari 250 GTO. Ironically, I've gotten to spend quite a bit of time working on and a bit of time driving said GTO, but have never gotten to throw a leg over a Series I Breezer.

Back on topic though, I'll be watching this Series III auction to see what happens in the last few minutes. Part of me feels like they picked the wrong time of year to offer up the bike and that it'll be lucky to snag an opening bid.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback, ya I realize its a 3 not a 2 my typo perhaps this auction will set a new bar for rare vintage mbt's. Since we are really only at the 35-40 yr mark It might be a good investment.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

rismtb said:


> Thanks for your feedback, ya I realize its a 3 not a 2 my typo perhaps this auction will set a new bar for rare vintage mbt's. Since we are really only at the 35-40 yr mark It might be a good investment.


Yes, unfortunately bikes like this are being viewed by more and more people as investments... So it goes, I guess.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It never hurts to ride them too, if you're careful.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

DoubleCentury said:


> It never hurts to ride them too, if you're careful.


All of them should be ridden.
Too bad that one is too big even for my "never too big to ride" perspective.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> All of them should be ridden.


I asked that question during my first conversation with a machinist who worked with antique bikes (and I'd just bought my first).

"Anything that breaks on it, was going to anyways, and should have been fixed anyway...."

It's a bike, ride it, duh. 

DC, that's wallpaper worthy right there!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Wicked pic iconic rare item returning to the scene of the orig party&#8230;..Pearl Pass?



CCMDoc said:


> All of them should be ridden.
> Too bad that one is too big even for my "never too big to ride" perspective.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

rismtb said:


> Wicked pic iconic rare item returning to the scene of the orig party&#8230;..Pearl Pass?


Yes, Pearl Pass in 2014. This coming September will be the 40th edition of the event.

Link to bigger version of that photo,

https://www.vintagemtbworkshop.com/uploads/1/6/1/3/16132778/1199431_orig.jpg


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

DoubleCentury said:


> Yes, Pearl Pass in 2014. This coming September will be the 40th edition of the event.
> 
> Link to bigger version of that photo,
> 
> https://www.vintagemtbworkshop.com/uploads/1/6/1/3/16132778/1199431_orig.jpg


Stunning and yes ... awesome


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Yeah, I find that a number of folks interested in the type of bikes we ride also have eyes for vintage sports cars. I guess that makes the Series I our Ferrari 250 GTO. Ironically, I've gotten to spend quite a bit of time working on and a bit of time driving said GTO, but have never gotten to throw a leg over a Series I Breezer.
> 
> Back on topic though, I'll be watching this Series III auction to see what happens in the last few minutes. Part of me feels like they picked the wrong time of year to offer up the bike and that it'll be lucky to snag an opening bid.


Time with a 250 GTO!? Awesome! Thats no joke there. I've thrown a let over and tooled around on a Series I as well as Joe's Series III. Very cool for what they are.



rismtb said:


> Thanks for your feedback, ya I realize its a 3 not a 2 my typo perhaps this auction will set a new bar for rare vintage mbt's. Since we are really only at the 35-40 yr mark It might be a good investment.


I hope so. But I'm not entirely sure the vintage mtb market will be like the vintage car market (or vintage bmx or road bike market for that matter). The younger generation needs to want these bikes. They need to want to spend money on bikes that were built before they were even born. They're going to miss the connection that most of us have to them, so I'm not sure what the motivating factor will be for a lot of these classics. Bikes like the Breezers are a safe bet, but out side of a few others, the market could drop out at some point.



DoubleCentury said:


> It never hurts to ride them too, if you're careful.


Oh just beat on it!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

All three, hmm ok four disciplines road/ballon,cruiser/bmx then mtb are completely different groups of riders/collectors. Mtb is the real growing baby of the groups that re invents itself into a new style every 10 yrs or so. There is no one mtb yet capable of doing it all at a racing level today so maybe in another 40 yrs or so when mtb matures into the most popular bike style more riders will look back and realize that pivotal point in history. WTF why doesn't everybody else get it??? ha ha


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

DC - Those are some beautiful shots of your Breezer! It always makes me smile when I see bikes like that doing what they were built to do.

Mendon - Reminds me of what another machinist/craftsman once told me, which has stuck in my head whenever I ride a "collectible" bike. "If a person built it, a person can repair it".

Rumpfy - You're a son of a *hmph*. One that I'd like to grab a beer with after a vintage ride one of these days, but a son of a *hmph* nonetheless.

Rismtb - I think that 10 year style expiration date is the key. With road bikes, there's a vast history, rooted in tradition. The Tour is watched every year the world over, and creates headlines. Brands with decades of history are still represented. You still see riders on Colnago, Bianchi and Pinarello bikes. Conversely, the only buzz about professional mountain biking comes from bicycle publications and our little corner of the internet. No one is collecting trophies on their Fat Chance, Mountain Goat or Potts either. Cruisers have the built in value of being nostalgia incarnate, and vintage BMX basically offers the every-man who's now grown up and has a decent job to buy back a piece of their youth that they can have full mechanical mastery over with their sweet, 250 piece Craftsman tool set. The only thing that keeps vintage mountain bikes relevant, for the most part, are the guys and gals who still ride their vintage mountain bikes. That is, until some hipster decides to trade in their 3Rensho track bike for a brightly colored Yeti FRO. Then we'll all be sitting on piles of gold... for six years or so.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

When I'm retired I will *hope* to be able to ride a mountain bike, but I will *expect* to be able to still ride a road bike.

It might also be worth looking at the expendable income of the average road bike collector versus mountain bike collector.

The most influential mountain bike history happened in a flash. Late 70s to 1996 isn't much time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Rumpfy - You're a son of a *hmph*. One that I'd like to grab a beer with after a vintage ride one of these days, but a son of a *hmph* nonetheless.


Ha! I've been called worse. 

We used to be pretty consistent with the vintage rides. They've fallen off in the last couple years, but for sure there will be another one or two in 2016.
There's always Keyesville too, which is an awful lot of fun.


----------



## doddo (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi, guys

any ideas what is this??


----------



## Buggsb (Sep 20, 2015)

*All Original Giant ATX 990 John Tomac signature edition*

Giant ATX 990 John Tomac limited signature edition. CU92 Frame, Magura hydraulic rim brakes, Judy XC fork, XT derailleurs, LX crankset, Mavic 220 wheels. All original including tires. Minor scratches but overall excellent condition.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Greetings. I have a 2003 Trek Fuel 80. It's pretty stock except for the fork and that's only because the original one broke. I don't ride it anymore and it's actually in my attic. I know it's not a classic, or groundbreaking or whatnot. What I was wondering is...is it worth holding on to if only because the frame was still "Made in America" or U.S.A. whatever it says on the sticker, I can't remember exactly.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Buggsb said:


> Giant ATX 990 John Tomac limited signature edition. CU92 Frame, Magura hydraulic rim brakes, Judy XC fork, XT derailleurs, LX crankset, Mavic 220 wheels. All original including tires. Minor scratches but overall excellent condition.


Looks decently clean, but with some low end parts. Cool as it is, they generally don't pull much more than a couple hundred.



thegweed said:


> Greetings. I have a 2003 Trek Fuel 80. It's pretty stock except for the fork and that's only because the original one broke. I don't ride it anymore and it's actually in my attic. I know it's not a classic, or groundbreaking or whatnot. What I was wondering is...is it worth holding on to if only because the frame was still "Made in America" or U.S.A. whatever it says on the sticker, I can't remember exactly.


$0. Limbo bike. Not old enough to be vintage/classic (and therefore collectible) and not modern enough to take advantage of today's suspension design/technology. And it's a Trek. It might have been designed in the USA, but it wasn't made here.
Keep it if you have any reason to pedal about town, bar/campus bike, give it to an offspring/relative. Without pictures to determine build or actual condition...$100 bike...maybe.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

thegweed said:


> Greetings. I have a 2003 Trek Fuel 80. It's pretty stock except for the fork and that's only because the original one broke. I don't ride it anymore and it's actually in my attic. I know it's not a classic, or groundbreaking or whatnot. What I was wondering is...is it worth holding on to if only because the frame was still "Made in America" or U.S.A. whatever it says on the sticker, I can't remember exactly.





Rumpfy said:


> $0. Limbo bike. Not old enough to be vintage/classic (and therefore collectible) and not modern enough to take advantage of today's suspension design/technology. And it's a Trek. It might have been designed in the USA, but it wasn't made here.
> Keep it if you have any reason to pedal about town, bar/campus bike, give it to an offspring/relative. Without pictures to determine build or actual condition...$100 bike...maybe.


Just heard back from Trek that the frame was indeed made in the U.S.A. Never asked for an opinion on what it was worth, just if I should hold on to it since it's American made. I appreciate you spurring me on to ask Trek for the official word.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Do remember that you posted it in the "official what is it worth thread" so folks just assumed that is what you were looking for a valuation....


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Whoever told you that at Trek is full of ****. That is a Taiwan frame. And is nothing Vintage, Retro, or Classic. & since it was posted in What's it worth. 1-200 on craigslist.



thegweed said:


> Just heard back from Trek that the frame was indeed made in the U.S.A. Never asked for an opinion on what it was worth, just if I should hold on to it since it's American made. I appreciate you spurring me on to ask Trek for the official word.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

alrighty. I've confirmed that the op is getting his wiw answers through pms so these posts will get deleted without a classifieds ad (which are now free!!!) so let's see some ads and we can carry on the discussion outside of this wiw sticky in proper threads. good luck, folks!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> alrighty. I've confirmed that the op is getting his wiw answers through pms so these posts will get deleted without a classifieds ad (which are now free!!!) so let's see some ads and we can carry on the discussion outside of this wiw sticky in proper threads. good luck, folks!


Bummer you had to delete the pics...didn't save them, guess I'll just have to take my own when the Swift arrives.

Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Whats the story on that Swift ECS? Not familiar?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

At least you got a reply..


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

tductape said:


> Whats the story on that Swift ECS? Not familiar?


Not sure if you saw the post/pics T.....first bike was a decked American. Lots of WTB and a Type II fork. I think it was a 20" frame.

Second one was the Swift. I had only seen pics of one before. Ordinary? Not sure who built them. A very cool looking SS/Fixed aluminum MTB frame with big rear facing drop outs.
It was more my size and I sent a hurried PM. I think there is one in the Banks Collection.

I'm really hoping someone smarter than me saved the pics before G deleted them.

H, yup I got a reply and have my fingers crossed on a one in a million shot at it....I bought a lottery ticket too just in case.

Steve


----------



## rglsr (Aug 9, 2004)

Classified ads for the American and the Swift are up, let the wild rumpus begin....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rglsr said:


> Classified ads for the American and the Swift are up, let the wild rumpus begin....


Awesome! Thanks so much. You can start a thread with links to them in the forum? Looking forward to the discussion.


----------



## Trespinero (Apr 24, 2014)

Love her but need new ride. Any ideas on what an early 90's Ibis mojo made in Sebastopol with hand job, xtr, and ibis ti stem would go for?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Trespinero said:


> Love her but need new ride. Any ideas on what an early 90's Ibis mojo made in Sebastopol with hand job, xtr, and ibis ti stem would go for?


Without a decent photo, it's hard to say. Could be $400, could be $800.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Make? model?*

Any idea who made these canti's? they have ti bolts thanks


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

SRP mr grumpy


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks mr grumpy?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

dhhhhh thanks eh


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

What does everyone think about a 1997 Ventana el Chiquillo? It's a year with the looptail and rear facing dropouts. I apologize for the sad state it's in right now. A project I haven't gotten to yet. It's mostly XT with Sram 9.0 carbon RD and XTR front. The RST Mozo fork is blown. Has ATI grip shifting. No dents or major cosmetic issues except the decals are scuffed up and peeling in spots. Any history would be great too!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Generally a bit new for most on this forum, but Ventana is an awesome company with a fantastic product. 
Unfortunately it doesn't have the strongest marks on the collectability scale, even for the early 92-94 bikes.
The first gen Marble Peak frames only pull $200-300 max. 1997 is is the start of hard times for mountain bikes. Too new to be a collectable vintage bike and too old to be relevant (v-brakes, 26", dated suspension).

As bias as I am towards Ventana, I love them, I'm afraid you'd be pressed to see $300 for it, even if you had it fixed up and running.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

An older gentleman I help with yardwork around town offered me an older Schwinn bike. He said he knows I like to ride bikes and said he would rather see it go to a good home that will fix it up and use it. Ive been looking for a commuter bike but wasnt sure if it was worth my time or money.

Its a neat bike, but it needs some TLC. I didnt look at it too closely but here is what I noticed:
-Needs a chain, there is no chain on the bike at the moment.
-Needs Tires, Tubes. Wheels look trued, didnt spin them to test.
-Needs new brake cables, so I will also assume it needs new shift cables.
-Bar grip tape is worn and needs replaced.
-Paint is not chipped or damaged but it is very sun faded. Also a lot of the chrome is rusty looking but I couldnt tell if that was just discoloring.

Would a bike like this be one that if I at least replaced the chain, tires, tubes, and cables and ended up not riding it or liking it I could sell for the cost of all those parts? Is it even worth fixing? I could maybe find out more I just didnt want to take it then realize its not worth it and have him asking if I was riding it yet.

This is NOT an actual picture. This is a google image search of a Schwinn bike that looks very close to the same.


----------



## Wissahickon (Feb 9, 2015)

*90s Wicked Fat Chance*

Whats it worth? Cook Bros Cranks and hub QRs, Syncros bar, mostly period correct XT, Flite saddle, etc. Sorry for the crappy picture...


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Wissahickon said:


> Whats it worth? Cook Bros Cranks and hub QRs, Syncros bar, mostly period correct XT, Flite saddle, etc. Sorry for the crappy picture...
> View attachment 1062061


Nice Bike! It would be a nice piece to add to my collection. What size is it?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Wissahickon said:


> Whats it worth? Cook Bros Cranks and hub QRs, Syncros bar, mostly period correct XT, Flite saddle, etc. Sorry for the crappy picture...
> View attachment 1062061


John, not sure what it's going for, but you need that bad boy.

Steve


----------



## Wissahickon (Feb 9, 2015)

> Nice Bike! It would be a nice piece to add to my collection. What size is it?





19" and not for sale at the moment -- just curious to know what it might go for if I ever decide to let her go. Thanks!


----------



## Wissahickon (Feb 9, 2015)

eastcoaststeve said:


> John, not sure what it's going for, but you need that bad boy.
> 
> Steve


Hey Steve, fortunately the bad boy is mine! I just finished putting her together. I was curious to know how much it would be worth after spending a couple bucks to get the bike the way I thought it should be. Have a Bike or two that are missing parts now :/ but it's for the best because I think this Fat came out pretty great. This wicked is sitting pretty next to your old Fat!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Really cool bike and I dig the build. 
A couple things here. Wickeds are a dime a dozen and generally not super desirable (especially compared to a YO). Their street value isn't super high for a frame and fork, however, in your favor is that it has unique paint and a great build. The size is ideal for a lot of people.

If I had to guess, you'd see $750 for it complete. If the stem/post/headset were "better", that $750 would be a safer bet, possibly more.

Looks like a dead reliable all day ripper as it sits!


----------



## Wissahickon (Feb 9, 2015)

Rumpfy said:


> Really cool bike and I dig the build.
> A couple things here. Wickeds are a dime a dozen and generally not super desirable (especially compared to a YO). Their street value isn't super high for a frame and fork, however, in your favor is that it has unique paint and a great build. The size is ideal for a lot of people.
> 
> If I had to guess, you'd see $750 for it complete. If the stem/post/headset were "better", that $750 would be a safer bet, possibly more.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Eric, I really appreciate it! I bought the frame from the original owner who said he had the frame painted custom when he ordered it from a bicycle shop in Delaware. When I picked up the bike it had a bunch of less desirable/ not period correct components so I quickly began switching them out. I have a few things I'd like to eventually upgrade like the headset/stem as you mentioned.

Anyway, now I don't feel too bad about what I spent on the frame and build. Not that I want to sell this Fat or anything, but it's always nice to know I could potentially trade up!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wissahickon said:


> Thanks for the feedback Eric, I really appreciate it! I bought the frame from the original owner who said he had the frame painted custom when he ordered it from a bicycle shop in Delaware. When I picked up the bike it had a bunch of less desirable/ not period correct components so I quickly began switching them out. I have a few things I'd like to eventually upgrade like the headset/stem as you mentioned.
> 
> Anyway, now I don't feel too bad about what I spent on the frame and build. Not that I want to sell this Fat or anything, but it's always nice to know I could potentially trade up!


Sounds like you did it the right way then!

Definitely some great options for those last few items if you like the bike and want to swap them out.


----------



## joecha56 (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a 90s kestrel mxz in great condition. Xtr components lots of titanium,nuke proof and many other great stuff. I want to get rid of it and let someone else enjoy it. What's the value?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^Pics go a long way to help others assess value...


----------



## joecha56 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah. I'll get some together this evening.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been contemplating getting an old Klein. My only problem is I really don't know what they are worth, especially since everything on ebay that says Kelin on it is priced really high. The below bike is on my local craigslist for $1000. According to the seller it has full 950 series XTR, so I am assuming it is a mid/late 90s? He has no good pics in the listing. Is this a good price?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

1996 most likely.
If it's been on CL for more than 2 days it's not a good price. If it's something you're interested in I'd start at $500 and go from there.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

1000 seems steep to me - especially with that fork. I would hold out for a Pinnacle with a rigid fork. I had one briefly and it was pretty fun to ride and probably around 400-600.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Doing a little more research, it looks like its a 1997, so its a Trek, not a real Klein.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A friend knows I am a bit of a vintage bike guy and used to work in the industry, so he contacted me yesterday to get an idea what to charge an acquaintance for his old bike. Not being a Bontrager guy, I don't have a good idea. Therefore, I thought I'd get some input from you all.

He says the bike is an XL Race Lite with XC Pro cranks, LX hubs, Specialized rims, X-9 rear derailleur and grip shift, Control Tech bar ends, 2002 Marzocchi Bomber fork, Easton EA50 seatpost, Shimano v-brakes with Avid levers. No dents in frame, but a few scratches. Color is white with yellow panels and red stripes.

Any help you can give for me to pass along would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Saw this pop up on my local CL. Looks to be a tandem mtb. The curve where the chain-stays meets the seat stays looks yeti-ish or mongoose-ish to me, but the way the seat stay conects to the seat post looks like an exaggeration of an old GT.

Any ideas of what kind of bike this is?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> A friend knows I am a bit of a vintage bike guy and used to work in the industry, so he contacted me yesterday to get an idea what to charge an acquaintance for his old bike. Not being a Bontrager guy, I don't have a good idea. Therefore, I thought I'd get some input from you all.
> 
> He says the bike is an XL Race Lite with XC Pro cranks, LX hubs, Specialized rims, X-9 rear derailleur and grip shift, Control Tech bar ends, 2002 Marzocchi Bomber fork, Easton EA50 seatpost, Shimano v-brakes with Avid levers. No dents in frame, but a few scratches. Color is white with yellow panels and red stripes.
> 
> Any help you can give for me to pass along would be appreciated. Thanks.


got pictures? sounds like a late one? can't imagine much more than 600? maybe 500? depending on condition, etc?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> got pictures? sounds like a late one? can't imagine much more than 600? maybe 500? depending on condition, etc?


Only this small picture he sent. He said he bought it in the early '90's and it is a pre-buyout model. Says he thought it was handmade. I shot him a $500-600 price range and hoped I wasn't missing something. Thanks G


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> View attachment 1072857
> 
> 
> Saw this pop up on my local CL. Looks to be a tandem mtb. The curve where the chain-stays meets the seat stays looks yeti-ish or mongoose-ish to me, but the way the seat stay conects to the seat post looks like an exaggeration of an old GT.
> ...


What you say is what I see, but I have no idea the make. Cool and interesting though. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like an old burley tandem


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^good eye. I looked up burley tandem mtb 1990's and found a few images that look just like this bike. If I lived closer I might just pick it up for fun since they are only asking $100. A good quality tandem for $100 sounds like a good deal to me, even with whatever work needs done on it.


----------



## doddo (Oct 15, 2015)

can't find anything about this - Ritchey logic mtb frame exclusive gold edition


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Need to raise some funds for a new project, so a few things have to go.....

really not sure what to price this one at:

Custom Colin Laing MTB









Beautifully made frame from a talented builder.

Thoughts?

Steve


----------



## wags69 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have an opportunity to buy a '91 Univega Alpina Comp. It has a Suntour drivetrain with Ritchey rims, seat, post, neck etc. for $400. It is in mint condition as it has never been assembled or taken out of its shipping box. is it worth getting?


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Damn, Thats nice. Not sure what its worth but when you figure it out PM me.



eastcoaststeve said:


> Need to raise some funds for a new project, so a few things have to go.....
> 
> really not sure what to price this one at:
> 
> ...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

MattBallman said:


> Damn, Thats nice. Not sure what its worth but when you figure it out PM me.


Thanks MB. It really is a gorgeous frame.

I had planned to build it up like a Phoenix, but other builds kept jumping ahead of it.

Feel like it deserves better than hanging in my rafters.



























Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Not looking like a Ritchey based on frame details. Not sure what is up with the tall headtube either.

View attachment 1075081

View attachment 1075082
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Leewith? (Jun 13, 2016)

*Miyata Titanium...what's it worth?*

Hya...I'm in Japan and I have a very nice Miyata TI mountain bike. It's in good condition with some light markings on the frame. It has no stickers..just a simple Miyata badge on the front in lime yellow/green.

Components are basically Shimano DX 21 speed
No shocks..solid front forks.
Wheels are Alex rims dx18 (though I have some specially made sun rhino rims that would fit well)
Few bolts a little rusted.
Surprisingly has touring bosses..and with Tubus Logo rack is an amazing touring bike...

Any idea what this could be worth?

Many thanks

Lee


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Listed the Laing in the classifieds for $450....thoughts?

How about a bit of help with a fair price for this Yo Fork (it was originally chrome, but finish was beyond saving so it got blasted and sprayed to keep it from rusting)
Campagnolo drop outs and threaded 1" steerer.


----------



## NRJM (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello everyone..first post for me in here.
Just asking if you guys have any clue about the prizerange this bike falls into? $20-$200-$2000








Its a 1995 Kuwahara Explorer. 90th anniversary Brandt frame (Aluminium 7005). Equipped with Shimano Deore XT back deraileur and Deore LX in front. Has obvious 90s Ferrari setup aka. Gripshifts and riserbars (I think they are called riserbars on the end of the handlebars). Tires are not original but the rims are aluminium rims from the orginal setup. Seat is also not original. Frame number is 0814 (Heard a rumor only 2k was made thus why I got interested in the prizing on this as it would be rather hard to find then=higher prizetag?) IIRC the V-brakes are Shimano XTR Cantilevers (which seem to be like $50-$70/pair alone) The fork in the front has backslash and needs repairing obviously and gears need to be adjusted all over and possibly change the drivetrain which is also nothing but original 

Any help with this matter highly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Listed the Laing in the classifieds for $450....thoughts?
> 
> How about a bit of help with a fair price for this Yo Fork (it was originally chrome, but finish was beyond saving so it got blasted and sprayed to keep it from rusting)
> Campagnolo drop outs and threaded 1" steerer.
> ...


Anyone have an opinion of pricing?

Steve


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

View attachment 1075081


Is that a RS Jett turned SID fork?


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey there Steve, ok I'll preface this with saying I'm not a Chance expert, but I do know that these forks can on a good day fetch a pretty penny (~$150-225), I've also seen them for $300+, but they need a really desperate or wealthy buyer at that. You also have to consider someone will likely have to remove the spray paint and get it professionally powder coated. Take care and agreed that Laing is gorgeous, nice looking brazing from what I tell. Cheers


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ECS, the market for true Yo Eddy forks is stronger than the one for Big One Inch forks. BTW, a rare example of something getting smaller with a later generation. Yo forks have 1-1/8" legs.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

*CQP Cranks*

So I happened upon these cranks in a recent bike deal and never having owned a set of Cooks cranks, I feel kind of blessed. That being said, I don't know if I should mount these on my vintage American comp lite (matches perfectly) or pass them on. These are in pretty good shape. I'm not sure what these are worth either.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I had a pair of Toplines, and still do have a pair of Cooks. Get ready for an odd sensation of the pedal falling away from your foot under heavy pedal efforts, nothing horrid, but notable, and a little disconcerting is all. 

Want to say I never paid more than $150 or so, no rings, others may weigh in I'm sure, if I'm missing something in this particular pairs pedigree!


----------



## fmpro (Jun 27, 2016)

*83 Stumpjumper Sport In Excellent Condition - What would be a fair price?*

Hi All,

I originally posted this in the general forum but it was suggested that I post here. I was hoping to get some assistance in assessing the value of my 84 or late model 83, Stumpjumper Sport that is in great condition. Everything is original except the seat and the handle bar grips.

I had not planned on selling the bike, as it holds sentimental value, however last weekend a collector happened to be at a garage sale that my wife was hosting. My bike was not one of the items for sale, but the man noticed my stumpjumper hanging in the garage. He apparently was very interested in buying it, as he's not seen many bikes of that vintage with mostly original parts and in such good condition. My wife informed the man that I was not likely going to sell, due to the sentimental value of the bike but that she would give me his contact information. He came back several times throughout the day to see if she had gotten word from me yet. Apparently he REALLY wants my bike. I spoke to him, and he asked me what I would take for it. I have NO idea what it's worth

I've done some sleuthing on the internet and I've seen some on sale for roughly $500. The bikes I saw however, did not have original parts. One more potential factor, I believe the frame was the largest available at the time. Perhaps that effects the value since it's less common? 

Input would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Found this on a local page, looks to be in pretty darn good condition. Is it worth the asking price?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

There is about $100 of Klein in there being generous. What the other parts are worth to you is another question. The fork is going to need servicing but the saddle is nice. I certainly wouldn't pay that for it. Without the original stem/bar and fork, it really isn't particularly desirable.


----------



## kevino51 (May 29, 2016)

*1995 Trek 970 Singletrack ZX Series*

I inherited this Trek from a good friend of mine. He wanted me to tune it up and upgrade the Amp Research fork to something modern. Once I threw a few modern suspension forks prices at him as well as informed him that the frame geometry is not designed for long travel, he told me to keep the bike and he would get something newer, more modern. I love this bike for all its classic design features from the all-american True Temper steel frame to the anti-chain suck plate (yeah, remember when that was a problem?). I've since removed the Amp Research forks and attempting to rebuild them. Thanks to Amp Research for all the spare parts except one that I'm going to have a machine shop make. The only thing I've upgraded was the forks (tried to find original forks, but no luck), the saddle and all the cables/housing and I think the brake pads. Otherwise it is all original. As I said I love this bike but alas, I must find a new home for it as it way too large for me. I'm 5'-7" and this is 21" frame, why couldn't it be an 18". Anyway, if you guys could give me some input regarding pricing it, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

It's worth more as a commuter bike than a vintage mountain bike. They made a million of them and the parts spec is not lusty. You might get $200 for it on CL if you tuned it up and put some street tires on it.


----------



## freehubwilly (Jul 29, 2016)

I am looking to get rid of a '93 Kona Hei Hei with the P2 Ti fork. I have heard that this bike might be valuable, so I am trying to figure out the market for it, before deciding if I want to post it on ebay. Any ideas on what this might be worth? 

Thanks
Will


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

freehubwilly said:


> I am looking to get rid of a '93 Kona Hei Hei with the P2 Ti fork. I have heard that this bike might be valuable, so I am trying to figure out the market for it, before deciding if I want to post it on ebay. Any ideas on what this might be worth?
> 
> Thanks
> Will


Pictures and component list will help a lot.

Steve


----------



## kevino51 (May 29, 2016)

Not really sure about the Kona. I knew of Kona but don't know much about them. Sorry but as far as my Trek I don't have any more time or money to be invested in it any more. Now that I have turn it up I will probably give it back to my friend and let him replace the tires to make it a commuter. I so would have kept if it was an 18" frame instead of 21"


----------



## pete72 (Aug 2, 2016)

hi all, just picked up a bone stock 1988 specialized rockhopper comp and was wondering what the value might be and rough price of when it was new in 88. its in great shape. sorry no pic just yet. anyone familiar with this oldie??????


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pete72 said:


> hi all, just picked up a bone stock 1988 specialized rockhopper comp and was wondering what the value might be and rough price of when it was new in 88. its in great shape. sorry no pic just yet. anyone familiar with this oldie??????


Rockhopper...even at a level up with the 'Comp' designation, it's a $50 bike. Maybe $150 if it was in really clean original shape.
It's an ok bike and fantastic for campus duty, grocery getting or bar hopping. Banging around the neighborhood with the kids.
It's got zero collector value however and there's little point in using it for actual mountain bike rides.


----------



## pete72 (Aug 2, 2016)

well that's just terrible! thought I hit on something. good thing it was free. just put new tires and tube on it. I'm just gonna use it as a casual road bike till I can drop a little weight so the 10 speed doesn't have such a load to carry!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pete72 said:


> well that's just terrible! thought I hit on something. good thing it was free. just put new tires and tube on it. I'm just gonna use it as a casual road bike till I can drop a little weight so the 10 speed doesn't have such a load to carry!


Sounds to me like you did great then! It'll serve you well for that. ( I just can't say you got a bike worth $500 for free is all )


----------



## hud56 (Nov 9, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Rockhopper...even at a level up with the 'Comp' designation, it's a $50 bike. Maybe $150 if it was in really clean original shape.
> It's an ok bike and fantastic for campus duty, grocery getting or bar hopping. Banging around the neighborhood with the kids.
> It's got zero collector value however and there's little point in using it for actual mountain bike rides.


or

"there's little point in using it for actual mountain bike rides"
Say what ? Not even for fun ? Wow,what a sad summation.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hud56 said:


> or
> 
> "there's little point in using it for actual mountain bike rides"
> Say what ? Not even for fun ? Wow,what a sad summation.


yeah!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hud56 said:


> or
> 
> "there's little point in using it for actual mountain bike rides"
> Say what ? Not even for fun ? Wow,what a sad summation.


We probably have different definitions for a mountain bike ride then. If he gets out and hammers the bike on the local big boy trail, he could get hurt.
Dirt path riding sure.



girlonbike said:


> yeah!


Hey, none of that from you lady!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> We probably have different definitions for a mountain bike ride then. If he gets out and hammers the bike on the local big boy trail, he could get hurt.
> Dirt path riding sure.


Trails have changed, just like bikes. The Rockhopper would make a fine light duty not-on-road bike, or commuter. With some creative parts swaps they make pretty good budget touring bikes. But yeah, the sport has gotten a lot more "extreme" since that bike was a "mountain bike".


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> Trails have changed, just like bikes....the sport has gotten a lot more "extreme" since that bike was a "mountain bike".


Off topic but in some ways, we have the opposite problem. A lot of the older trails were hand cut were narrow and twisty and a lot of the new trails are machine cut and built to pussified IMBA standards. Yes, they are more sustainable and take less work but 1/4 the fun of the old stuff. We are facing that locally with the best trail in the area.

Due to extreme politics on the part of a city, a super dedicated trail crew walked away from the trail. No one could blame them. The city is going to cut a new machine trail and only the lesser riders are ok with it. The new trail boss said, "It will be similar to so-and-so trail." That trail is ok but sort of boring and nothing like our current trail which will be going away no later than next spring.

I know what you're saying Jak in terms of all mountain and downhill, but many land managers are being sold on the IMBA trails which don't have the personality of the older trails.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Advice on WTB Speedmaster brakes? deal no deal?*

Good morning'ish all, just curious if any of the many vintage WTB buffs out there could chime in on the authenticity of these WTB speed master brakes? Real or remake, btw they're listed from china....dig it


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to add, if they are legit what would be a "fair" non-gouging price? thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> Good morning'ish all, just curious if any of the many vintage WTB buffs out there could chime in on the authenticity of these WTB speed master brakes? Real or remake, btw they're listed from china....dig it


Those are later model Chinese made Speedmaster Cantilevers. They will crack. Not might crack...will crack. I wouldn't pay anything for a set.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Eric, thanks for that drop of knowledge, as they say the more you know....in any case, I'm actually still on the hunt for the gravity research rim crusher brake (1 set), but they're elusive, FFB didn't have any contact info for the maker, but must be patient as I'm sure you well know. Thanks again!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And we all, at least those of us in a certain age bracket, use to and still do ride some very gnarly stuff on bikes just like the one in question. Performance wise it's 90% of a mid range Ritchey of the same era.


pinguwin said:


> Off topic but in some ways, we have the opposite problem. A lot of the older trails were hand cut were narrow and twisty and a lot of the new trails are machine cut and built to pussified IMBA standards. Yes, they are more sustainable and take less work but 1/4 the fun of the old stuff. We are facing that locally with the best trail in the area.
> 
> Due to extreme politics on the part of a city, a super dedicated trail crew walked away from the trail. No one could blame them. The city is going to cut a new machine trail and only the lesser riders are ok with it. The new trail boss said, "It will be similar to so-and-so trail." That trail is ok but sort of boring and nothing like our current trail which will be going away no later than next spring.
> 
> I know what you're saying Jak in terms of all mountain and downhill, but many land managers are being sold on the IMBA trails which don't have the personality of the older trails.


----------



## Thaiguy (May 6, 2016)

*Old Marin*

Is this old Marin worth anything?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Thaiguy said:


> Is this old Marin worth anything?


Not really.


----------



## kwstunts (Aug 12, 2016)

*Kestrel CS-X*

I've got a late 90's Kestrel CS-X carbon fiber mountain bike. I know it's on the rare side but I still ride it a lot. I was recently told by a old school bike shop owner that it should be in a museum somewhere because it's really rare and worth a lot. Is it really that rare and what's it worth roughly? Thanks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kwstunts said:


> I've got a late 90's Kestrel CS-X carbon fiber mountain bike. I know it's on the rare side but I still ride it a lot. I was recently told by a old school bike shop owner that it should be in a museum somewhere because it's really rare and worth a lot. Is it really that rare and what's it worth roughly? Thanks!


Cool bike and awesome to see you're still riding it. Keep riding it, especially if you love it. I hate to say it, but it's not really all that rare and it's not worth a lot. Definitely more unique and rare than say...a Trek or a Specialized, but they come down the line on a semi-regular basis.

Here's one in CenCal for $325 bucks: Kestrel CSX Carbon Hard Tail

Should be worth between $300 and $500 depending on build and condition.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

*Yeti DH8 Draw Shock*

I have a draw shock for a Yeti DH8 that came off a factory Yeti race bike from back in the dayz. Dont know who the manufacture really is, supposedly it was made by Fox with Rock Shox stickers added on. We all know where rumors can lead, sometimes positive sometimes negative. Will post some pics when I get a chance. Basically looking to sell but curious about what people feel the shocks selling price might be.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Ringle Slamma Jamma*

Getting ready to swap this out for a King, just wondering what these are worth these days.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Retro Dude said:


> Getting ready to swap this out for a King, just wondering what these are worth these days.
> View attachment 1092047


Been a while since I've seen one of those. I'd guess 50 to 100 range.


----------



## Bike2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

*Bontrager Fork and Bar Stem questions*

Hey Everyone,

I am looking for some input on












values for the following items I have. First is a 1994 Bontrager fork. What I can tell is that it is the only year Bontrager offered a suspension corrected blade fork with the Mag-21 crown. The legs are 405mm and not the shorter switchblade ones.

Second is a Bontrager 1" quill stem/fixed Hyperlite bar combo and original Bontrager grips. Both came off the same Bontrager Racelite OR bike. Any suggestions on values would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bike2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

Admin, I botched. I thought I posted this in the WIW thread. Can you move it to the right thread for me??? Sorry.


----------



## Dancartwright (Sep 11, 2016)

*Gt Lightning*

Hi i have a Gt Lightning for sale which ive owned from new, im unsure of value and was thinking of either selling as a complete bike or frame only, if anyone has any idea what its worth it would be much appreciated as I want to sell to buy a full suspension bike thanks.
Spec
Hope tiglide front & rear wheels on D521 CD Ceramic rims, ft spokes
Xtr shifters with xtr cables
Xt rear derailleur 
Lx front derailleur 
Race face northshore Dh cranks with middleburn rings
Race face splined bottom bracket 
DMR V12 pedals
Race face stem
FSA Orbit xtreme headset
Rockshox judy tt forks
Xlite g force handlebars
Nobby nic schwalbe tyres
Magura HS33R front and rear brakes with green pads


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Hard to say. The Xizangs tend get a lot more since they were US made and the lightenings were made in taiwan, and there's apparently some merit to identical bikes with the same tubing being made in different countries, even though the US ones don't look near as nice with their polished tubing.

If you find the right buyer, you might be able to get $600 - $800 for the complete bike. And again, this is a guess, I could be way off, I just don't think there's a huge market for these specific Ti bikes. It looks like it's in fantastic condition and is probably a very ridable bike. But overall, I'd say the demand for older 26" hard tails is about as low as ever. It would almost certainly be worth more parted out. For most of us light riders, the wheels, brakes, and crank are way overkill, which doesn't help the value. You might just jump on ebay and look up past sold listing to see what the components on it are going for. I'd probably put the frame alone up for $350 or so. You could try throwing the frame up there for $500 or so and see if you get any bites. The wheels are definitely worth something to rim brake riders wanting something beefy with good hubs.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

No idea on the value, but oh man! What gorgeous bike. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Stunning bike. I may be a curmudgeon, but I think the naysayers of 26ers are wrong. There are still WAY more 26" bikes in the world than anything else, and while market demand for older high end bikes may not be there, people are still buying and riding 26" wheel bikes.

This one is beautiful, and my rough educated guess would put this close to the $800-$1000 mark, but I'm partial and biased.

The wheelset is almost identical to what I am trying to assemble for my own Xizang, too. Nicely done.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

*What would you say this Tamarac is worth? Handmade in US 26er hardtail w/ Suntour XC*

I am trying to sell this Tamarac hardtail with Suntour XC Pro and am not not quite sure what to ask for. All I know is that it was made in California by a small operation somewhere mid 80's. Anyone have anymore information on it or want to hazard a guess as to its value? Thanks!

photos: Tamarac hardtail - Pedal Room


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

More like early 90's and I think Ken Beach had a hand in that if the sticker on the seat tube is any indication. He and RC were both on the e-stay thing back then. Probably not worth much to the vintage vultures unless to some eu e-stay freak but would make some one a good daily driver. The hammered finish is the same as what was stock on Titan, made in OR., frames that were also e-stay.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

maybe this has all the answers...
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-what-worth-thread-wiw-856050.html


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

100 bucks or less. not more.

doesn't mean you have to accept it


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/ok-question-day-398026.html#post4281300


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

*Is this a good deal?*

I ran into a 1994 carbon trek 5200 oclv for $200, in my size frame. It has the shimano 600 groupset. It was in very good condition. Is this a good price? Should I offer $150?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

traditiionalist said:


> I ran into a 1994 carbon trek 5200 oclv for $200, in my size frame. It has the shimano 600 groupset. It was in very good condition. Is this a good price? Should I offer $150?
> Sent from my iPad


Well, it's a road bike and a Trek...so meh.

But $200 is pretty cheap for a bike with a 600 group set in very good condition and in your size. If you can talk the guy down to $150 even better.

Sounds like a fair price to me pending no frame damage.


----------



## 831Nagrom (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello all! New member here. I am helping my Dad sell his Ala Carte he bought new in, I want to say '92, from the Bicycle Trip in Santa Cruz (the Rick Hunter/Mike Ferrentino/Ben Capron dayz). Some folks have asked for serial number. Should be on the BB correct? I am not finding one there! I know the bike is legit (I was 15 and was there when he bought it, still have the Sales tag!), just strange not to find it there.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

831Nagrom said:


> Hello all! New member here. I am helping my Dad sell his Ala Carte he bought new in, I want to say '92, from the Bicycle Trip in Santa Cruz (the Rick Hunter/Mike Ferrentino/Ben Capron dayz). Some folks have asked for serial number. Should be on the BB correct? I am not finding one there! I know the bike is legit (I was 15 and was there when he bought it, still have the Sales tag!), just strange not to find it there.


A better place for this question is probably in the 'What's It Worth' thread. At any rate, the serial number will absolutely be under the BB shell and should start with "SM" for Salsa Mountain or Moto (depending on who you ask). Bicycle Trip was (is) a cool shop. Is the bike still local? Any pics?

Edit: NM, I found it. Looks like the flat bar twin of mine. Details suggest (late)91 or 92. I'd guess the serial number is between SM7xx and SM9xx.


----------



## 831Nagrom (Sep 28, 2016)

@rumpfy Thank you for the reply, and my apologies for posing my question in the wrong thread. Your confirmation is appreciated. Yes, the bike is local (I live in Hollister).


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank god it's too small. An 18"-46mm I'll assume.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm, wheels are turning, very nice and I like the Bicycle Trip connection one of my favorites when I was at UC Santa Cruz BITD, that bike was/is a dream for me. We'll see. Cheers


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I'm trying to work out with the seller a fair price to buy a rear Phil Wood cassette hub. Ebay sold/completed listings are all over the place, as many are wheelsets with fancy rims, etc.

What does the hive mind think a fair price is for a single rear Phil cassette hub? (bearings are 8/10, cosmetics are good, 36x, 135mm, random Mavic rim)


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

$150??


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Another data point. I paid $200 plus shipping for a full wheel set with Mavic TK rims. 8-9 quality condition.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

831Nagrom said:


> (I live in Hollister).
> 
> View attachment 1096740


Sounds messy.

Seriously though....nice Salsa and it is my size....hmmmm.

Steve


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> sounds messy.


get him out of my head!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

haha! can you imagine hollisters mind?:eekster:


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

hollister said:


> get him out of my head!!!


Long gone, my size too, I was second first looser. So be the Bay Area, may all these greats bikes find a great nice comfy garage and it wall


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry meaning may they be nice wall art or ride once a year rides.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

So it's obviously not an mtb, but I am curious to ask you guys what this thing may be worth since it's a cool old schwinn. It's a girl's bike, needs some work and cleaning. All original, the good year tires are cracking though and the saddle is missing a small piece on the underside that held the nose to rails. Someone at work knows I like bikes so he wanted this out of his garage and said he would split the sale with me. My wife is having a garage sale this weekend. Honestly, I think I'll keep it for a bit and clean it up at the least before letting someone else have it. Any info given or site referral for more info would be great!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

dbhammercycle said:


> So it's obviously not an mtb, but I am curious to ask you guys what this thing may be worth since it's a cool old schwinn. It's a girl's bike, needs some work and cleaning. All original, the good year tires are cracking though and the saddle is missing a small piece on the underside that held the nose to rails. Someone at work knows I like bikes so he wanted this out of his garage and said he would split the sale with me. My wife is having a garage sale this weekend. Honestly, I think I'll keep it for a bit and clean it up at the least before letting someone else have it. Any info given or site referral for more info would be great!


whatever you do don't get rid of those tires, Okay that said I have no idea try here: Welcome Schwinners! | The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

The tires stay. The idea is to clean it up and bring it back to ride-ability, but it's a collector and wouldn't see daily use. Thanks for the link!


----------



## goldfront (Sep 10, 2016)

*Early 90's Lugged Bridgestone MB- 3 Value*

Any idea what an early 90's MB3 would be worth? No rust. I think it's all original, but it's missing the seat. Its the smallest size they made. Check out the photos:

https://goo.gl/photos/yPXNep9nC4fDK2QT6


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

goldfront said:


> Any idea what an early 90's MB3 would be worth? No rust. I think it's all original, but it's missing the seat. Its the smallest size they made. Check out the photos:
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/yPXNep9nC4fDK2QT6


That does look pretty clean. Even sporting the original tires still. Seems silly, but even adding a saddle will help you sell it better. People like complete/"turn key". Get on and go. If you can find something from your local bike co-op or re-cyclery, that would be an inexpensive and easy thing to add.
As for value, it's a bit further down the food chain (behind the 2, 1, and Zip), so it doesn't have a huge value.
Given the clean condition and overall originality, I'd say the $200 range.

It's a 1991 btw.


----------



## goldfront (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks, Eric! Good to know!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Just picked up this monster fat from the original owner for my wife. Don't really know much about this bike, but paid $200 for it. Original owner said she had it built with XTR, but wore it out quickly and had full deore XT to replace the XTR. The bike was definitely a rider and has seen many miles, but given it's good quality steel and XT drive train I think it still has plenty of life left in it. 

Anyways, I was thinking about getting it repainted and new decals, but not sure if that is a smart move. Considering I paid $200 would it be worth it to repaint?

Thanks!


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Thats a really good buy, especially at $200- there are many of us on here that dream of finding that kind of deal. Dont repaint it unless you get it painted exactly as it was. Thats a pretty desiresble ride.



singletrackmack said:


> Just picked up this monster fat from the original owner for my wife. Don't really know much about this bike, but paid $200 for it. Original owner said she had it built with XTR, but wore it out quickly and had full deore XT to replace the XTR. The bike was definitely a rider and has seen many miles, but given it's good quality steel and XT drive train I think it still has plenty of life left in it.
> 
> Anyways, I was thinking about getting it repainted and new decals, but not sure if that is a smart move. Considering I paid $200 would it be worth it to repaint?
> 
> ...


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I would not paint the Monster but I might be tempted to re-decal


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya, I will put new decals on it either way. Hard to tell on these pics, but the paint is pretty bad in spots, especially the rear triangle. It is scratched down to the metal. Not too worried about rust living up here in Tahoe, but think my wife will be more inclined to ride it if I get get it looking real good. She is not much of a rider, but with a 2 year old and a 3 year old who is smashing the forrest trails on his scoot, it's only a matter of time before she will need a bike to keep up with them.

She will like the bike more if it doesn't look all beat up, but if she's not into it and I need to resell, I would like to atleast get my money back. So do you think I could get back the $200, plus the $50 for decals and whatever it costs to paint if she doesn't dig it? I would probably repaint it the same pepto pink.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

phattruth said:


> Thats a really good buy, especially at $200- there are many of us on here that dream of finding that kind of deal. Dont repaint it unless you get it painted exactly as it was. Thats a pretty desiresble ride.


Hey phattruth, thanks! I didn't see your post before I replied. Like I said, if I repaint it, I will keep the same pepto color. The paint is pretty scratched in places, but I also know some like the original paint, even if scratched.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

That bike is pretty uncommon and its highly desired by collectors. There is a lot of value in its originality and having some of the original parts helps too. I would urge you not to paint or decal it without getting a vintage collector to take a closer look. A repaint could dramatically impact the value. If you do decide to sell it, im sure it could be easily done in the condition its currently in for a bit more than you paid.



singletrackmack said:


> Hey phattruth, thanks! I didn't see your post before I replied. Like I said, if I repaint it, I will keep the same pepto color. The paint is pretty scratched in places, but I also know some like the original paint, even if scratched.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool bike. I had the same. The color was called raspberry. What size is it?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Raspberry, huh? I was hoping it actually was called pepto pink, you know, cause it's a sick bike and all  

Its a 14". the owner is 5'1" and so is my wife, so the fit should work out, i hope. My biggest concern is the fork. Compression works perfect but the fork does not rebound all the way on its own. i think it is an air fork, maybe uses a basket ball needle to pump up, not sure. I haven't had time to investigate yet' but i hope i can get it working because it is a 1" head tube.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Rock Shox Mag 20 or 21. It uses the basket ball pump, but Rockshox made a pump for them with a pressure gage. Getting really hard to find rebuild kits if you need one. They come up once in a great while on ebay. If you can't get a rebuild kit, you can always convert it to a rigid fork or try to find a SID fork.



singletrackmack said:


> Raspberry, huh? I was hoping it actually was called pepto pink, you know, cause it's a sick bike and all
> 
> Its a 14". the owner is 5'1" and so is my wife, so the fit should work out, i hope. My biggest concern is the fork. Compression works perfect but the fork does not rebound all the way on its own. i think it is an air fork, maybe uses a basket ball needle to pump up, not sure. I haven't had time to investigate yet' but i hope i can get it working because it is a 1" head tube.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree, that cycle is sick.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

phattruth said:


> That bike is pretty uncommon and its highly desired by collectors. There is a lot of value in its originality and having some of the original parts helps too. I would urge you not to paint or decal it without getting a vintage collector to take a closer look. A repaint could dramatically impact the value. If you do decide to sell it, im sure it could be easily done in the condition its currently in for a bit more than you paid.


I wouldn't say it is highly desired by collectors. Monster Fat was the budget model.

I do very much agree with regards to repaint and re-decal. There's a chance the bike will lose value if it's repainted, not to mention he'll it could go from a money maker to a money loser when/if the time comes to sell it. A good cleaning/polish and a proper rebuild and that bike will be better than 90% of the other wife bikes out there.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Much respect Rumpfy. You're correct. Let me clarify...While the Monster Fat certainly is a low end model, having a Fat Chance Stem makes it pretty desirable.



Rumpfy said:


> I wouldn't say it is highly desired by collectors. Monster Fat was the budget model.
> 
> I do very much agree with regards to repaint and re-decal. There's a chance the bike will lose value if it's repainted, not to mention he'll it could go from a money maker to a money loser when/if the time comes to sell it. A good cleaning/polish and a proper rebuild and that bike will be better than 90% of the other wife bikes out there.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I'm going to possibly make an offer on a local find but I'm really not sure what it's worth, or the year even. It's an old steel framed rigid stumpjumper and the current owner thinks it's a '91 but isn't sure. Is $200 too much to offer?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

$200 - $250 would definitely be reasonable, probably all day long in that condition. I'll bet it could easily sell for more than that based on the color and the described condition. It might be worth quite a bit more if all the components are stock and if this is a factory painted color because I don't think it's a common one.

I'm not an expert on these but 91 looks about right. Also, as far as I know they never used heat treated tubing, not that it matters a ton, just pointing it out. Tange Prestige was definitely used on stumpys but not Tange Prestige HT as far as I know. Still a very good steel though. Someone who knows these better can probably confirm or refute all of this for you. In any case I think $200 would be a steal especially if you're going to ride it.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

jestep said:


> $200 - $250 would definitely be reasonable, probably all day long in that condition. I'll bet it could easily sell for more than that based on the color and the described condition. It might be worth quite a bit more if all the components are stock and if this is a factory painted color because I don't think it's a common one.
> 
> I'm not an expert on these but 91 looks about right. Also, as far as I know they never used heat treated tubing, not that it matters a ton, just pointing it out. Tange Prestige was definitely used on stumpys but not Tange Prestige HT as far as I know. Still a very good steel though. Someone who knows these better can probably confirm or refute all of this for you. In any case I think $200 would be a steal especially if you're going to ride it.


It sounds like it's mine for $250 tomorrow once we work out time and meet up location. He's about 60 miles away but I want it and will probably get too antsy tomorrow and just drive all the way to his place!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Are these old Shimano Biopace crank/rings worth anything? They'll be coming off my 89 Stumpjumper eventually and I may sell them. Pretty cool vintage oval rings either way!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll bet there are an uncountable number of those sitting in parts bins world wide. Biopace was not well received.


dubya3 said:


> Are these old Shimano Biopace crank/rings worth anything? They'll be coming off my 89 Stumpjumper eventually and I may sell them. Pretty cool vintage oval rings either way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wissahickon (Feb 9, 2015)

Rings and crank, maybe $30-40 on eBay? Me personally, I like them!


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

jeff said:


> I'll bet there are an uncountable number of those sitting in parts bins world wide. Biopace was not well received.


I had no idea they were oval when I picked the bike up last week until I looked down while riding it the other day. I read up on them a little and can't imagine why they weren't well liked other than maybe being harder/more expensive to replace rings when needed. I thought maybe I was sitting on one of those gems where the part is worth more than the whole bike!

Either way the bike will have new wheels tomorrow and eventually a new modern xt 10 speed drive and brakes so I'm not sure what I'll do with the original components quite yet.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Wissahickon said:


> Rings and crank, maybe $30-40 on eBay? Me personally, I like them!


Likewise. I don't see any downside to them, but there is theoretically an upside to oval rings considering they're still made and bought today (wolftooth for example), and normally more expensive than normal rings. Too advanced for the era maybe? Who knows.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

dubya3 said:


> Likewise. I don't see any downside to them, but there is theoretically an upside to oval rings considering they're still made and bought today (wolftooth for example), and normally more expensive than normal rings. Too advanced for the era maybe? Who knows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

jeff said:


>


http://www.sheldonbrown.com/biopace.html



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian W (Oct 1, 2016)

*Kids Brodie Bike*

Can anyone tell me what this Brodie boys bike is worth? It's a 20" tire, picture below. It's advertised for $95 CAD. Is this a good deal? Thanks!!


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Anyone know much about old Hed Jet CX/road/racing wheels? I'm picking up a pair tomorrow, for what I think is very cheap (not hot or trashed, I know the seller well) but I'd like a second or third opinion. They're pretty old wheels but I'm not sure an exact year. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Adrian W said:


> Can anyone tell me what this Brodie boys bike is worth? It's a 20" tire, picture below. It's advertised for $95 CAD. Is this a good deal? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 1104359


It's at the very high end of what I'd ever consider paying for a used bike like this. This bike is probably 12 years old, typical 6 or 7 speed drivetrain, unusable fork, and heavy as all get out. $50USD is probably more reasonable, but even at that, I don't think anyone is going to be lining up to get it...


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

How about a used specialized shark fin disc brake adapter? What's the going rate?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Is this worth the $30? I know it's a lower end model and wasn't made long but heck, $30 for a vintage Scott can't be bad can it?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

dubya3 said:


> Is this worth the $30? I know it's a lower end model and wasn't made long but heck, $30 for a vintage Scott can't be bad can it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting. ill be sure to go and buy it. but ya seems like a decent deal.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

its only got one grip I'd grind ha ha at that price the hot flag goes up hope not


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

What's a good price for a super clean 1989 Shimano DX MT60/61/62 groupset? Crank with Biopace rings, HG cassette, 3x7 SIS shifters, Deore canti brakes with 4 finger levers, front & rear derailuers and matching pedals.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

If you were to buy all those individually you'd be up around the $200-250 mark depending on whether listings went nuts on the day.

In a job lot depending on condition and whether the listing went nuts on the day, probably $150.

That stuff is clean and serviceable but I dunno if I'd go so far as to say "super clean". Maybe I just need more comprehensive and detailed photos.

Grumps


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I'd think on the lower end of Grumpy's estimate. Most of it, isn't really highly desired. The cassette is an HG90 which was the high end of their lineup at the time. It looks pretty clean and is probably the most valuable part there as it would go with an XT groupset.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Sell it piecemeal on Ebay and you will get the $250 Grumps quoted


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The cassette looks clean but the rest aren't "super clean" in my opinion. I would think you'd get $150-200 for all of that. Those rings don't go for much and the arms have a fair bit of wear to it. You could do a $250 obo on ebay and see if you get any nibbles. Some people will pay more for the convenience of not having to big on 5-6 separate transactions and pay shipping for each of them.

I don't think you'd get $250 for them separately unless it's a good day on ebay for you....


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. I listed the lot at $175 delivered but switched it to $115 delivered this morning. I really don't have much use for it so if I can get the crankset I want with the money I'd be plenty happy. 

Looks like I'd probably be best off selling the components separately though. I have a full '93 LX group I'll probably part out later too. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

And as far as being super nice, that's what if call it considering its almost 30 years old but I don't deal with selling vintage parts really so maybe my description was off 

It's definitely a very clean and complete group.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

pinguwin said:


> I'd think on the lower end of Grumpy's estimate. Most of it, isn't really highly desired. The cassette is an HG90 which was the high end of their lineup at the time. It looks pretty clean and is probably the most valuable part there as it would go with an XT groupset.


How can you tell what model the cassette is? I couldn't find a model # on it anywhere other than "Hyperglide" and I know there are various levels of HG

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

dubya3 said:


> And as far as being super nice, that's what if call it considering its almost 30 years old but I don't deal with selling vintage parts really so maybe my description was off
> 
> It's definitely a very clean and complete group.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


And you have a bunch of people that do sell thousands of dollars of vintage bike parts a year tell you it's not very clean.



dubya3 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies guys. I listed the lot at $175 delivered but switched it to $115 delivered this morning. I really don't have much use for it so if I can get the crankset I want with the money I'd be plenty happy.
> 
> Looks like I'd probably be best off selling the components separately though. I have a full '93 LX group I'll probably part out later too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


cool. good luck.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

girlonbike said:


> And you have a bunch of people that do sell thousands of dollars of vintage bike parts a year tell you it's not very clean.
> 
> cool. good luck.


I wasn't arguing with anyone about its condition but thanks for your attitude.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

girlonbike said:


> And you have a bunch of people that do sell thousands of dollars of vintage bike parts a year tell you it's not very clean.
> 
> cool. good luck.


What's your problem anyway, did I say something that was wrong? I asked for opinions and received them, never disputed anything, but you act like a dick. What's the deal?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

dubya3 said:


> I wasn't arguing with anyone about its condition but thanks for your attitude.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


sure, no problem!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You've come into an established forum that is inhabited by some of the most knowledgeable minds in the VRC MTB game. Take what information these people CHOOSE to share with you as a gift. 


dubya3 said:


> What's your problem anyway, did I say something that was wrong? I asked for opinions and received them, never disputed anything, but you act like a dick. What's the deal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Dubya, you're really out of line calling GOB a dick. She is one of the more respected members here and definitely not a "dick".

Look, the parts might be 30 years old or 130 years old, it doesn't matter. They are not super nice or clean or rare. With the exception of the cassette, the parts look like they have plenty of use. They're not bad parts but the consensus here is that they're used parts in decent and usable condition and GOB was pointing that out.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

GoBlett is acting like a dick???
What is the world coming too? 
BTW that's name calling which is a punishable offense around here. 

Hmmmm... A lot of the people themselves are VRC around here too.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Antique is more accurate. 


Ericmopar said:


> GoBlett is acting like a dick???
> What is the world coming too?
> BTW that's name calling which is a punishable offense around here.
> 
> Hmmmm... A lot of the people themselves are VRC around here too.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

pinguwin said:


> Dubya, you're really out of line calling GOB a dick. She is one of the more respected members here and definitely not a "dick".
> 
> Look, the parts might be 30 years old or 130 years old, it doesn't matter. They are not super nice or clean or rare. With the exception of the cassette, the parts look like they have plenty of use. They're not bad parts but the consensus here is that they're used parts in decent and usable condition and GOB was pointing that out.


You all are missing a point here. I never called my group rare or valuable or anything remotely close to that! I simply said I have a SUPER CLEAN (which it is, do you see much grime and crap on the cassette, crankset ect?) and for being on a near 30 year old stumpjumper, it is in very good condition. I don't think I ever called it NOS, Mint, Like New or anything close to that, nor did I argue any opinions on the group until you know who decided to give an unwarranted attitude.

Must be the "high post count" syndrome that some people tend to get on a forum and let's them feel enabled to speak down to "noobs".

I asked for a value and received it. I didn't ask for some "highly respected member" to argue about the condition after she saw photos taken from a cell phone in crappy lighting, resized and then uploaded. This isn't even a sale ad. GROW UP!

A simple value could have done just fine but it never fails that there's a forum bully lurking just waiting to prove the value of their high post counts

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

"We eat our young too......

Welcome to the party" -crc


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

non bike geek meaning of SUPER CLEAN = just that no dirt
bike geek meaning of SUPER CLEAN = superior condition

No need to stress 
Communication breakdown....it's always the same


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

lewisfoto said:


> Sell it piecemeal on Ebay and you will get the $250 Grumps quoted


Hmmm, not a bad guess then. Given I'm Australian and I started with the price you'd pay here, factor in an exchange rate, plus the greater supply of such parts in the US compared to here, a dash of eBay madness, plus a fudge factor to allow for a full moon and voila, that's my pricing estimate right there!

It's a convoluted system but goddamn it works.

Dubya, sorry mate, wasn't trying to start something about the definition of clean/super clean etc! Hell, I just pulled the heads off a motor, if the piston crowns were as clean as those parts I'd be happy. But they weren't. So I'm not. But I digress.

Grumps


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Grumpy, you didn't start anything, and I didn't meant to. Your response was well taken and was a respectful way of letting me know that maybe "super clean" wasn't the best description. 

I didn't mean to offend anyone and I certainly don't want to. I'm not really a vintage collector but I do enjoy vintage bikes. 30 year old parts that aren't trashed are "clean" to me, "clean" to the vintage crowd obviously means something different. We're on a forum and it's difficult to interpret someone's demeanor in text only. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

How about this group, I picked up an old Fisher today and it had a 90/91 Suntour xc pro build. The front derailuer is a Shimano m651 (I think) direct mount, that I've never seen.

What's the Suntour group worth? It'd complete other than the front mech and has the correct hubs laced to Ritchey rims.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Forgot the Fisher FastTrax tires too









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Now this is super clean.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

..........................


----------



## NWRyder (Jul 28, 2012)

I built this up for my wife, she got pregnant, just started riding again last year, and I bought here a new bike. I believe this is a 2003 and XS. Probably has 50 miles of pavement and 15 off road since brand new (fork was not new when built though).
My daughter rode it a little last summer but it will be too small for her next summer.
What should I do with this? Is it worth anything?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

NWRyder said:


> I built this up for my wife, she got pregnant, just started riding again last year, and I bought here a new bike. I believe this is a 2003 and XS. Probably has 50 miles of pavement and 15 off road since brand new (fork was not new when built though).
> My daughter rode it a little last summer but it will be too small for her next summer.
> What should I do with this? Is it worth anything?


A tad too new for this audience, believe it or not, but yes it is worth something. That King headset for one would be coveted by many. For maximum $$$ part it out.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

NWRyder said:


> I built this up for my wife, she got pregnant, just started riding again last year, and I bought here a new bike. I believe this is a 2003 and XS. Probably has 50 miles of pavement and 15 off road since brand new (fork was not new when built though).
> My daughter rode it a little last summer but it will be too small for her next summer.
> What should I do with this? Is it worth anything?
> 
> View attachment 1107538


I would sell it complete unless there's parts off of it you would like to keep.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Help pricing a Fat Chance Wicked frame*

Hello all,
I'm new here so hopefully I'm posting in correct area.

I have this Fat Chance Wicked frame from 89? I wanted to build it up and now realize I'm in over my head. I'm thinking about selling it and need to know an accurate/fair price. Any help would be great!


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I'd say $500 if you sell the frame, fork bars and saddle individually, $400 as it sits and $300 if you want to give someone a good deal. Definitely more than you paid for it.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I just PM'ed you.



bp101 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new here so hopefully I'm posting in correct area.
> 
> I have this Fat Chance Wicked frame from 89? I wanted to build it up and now realize I'm in over my head. I'm thinking about selling it and need to know an accurate/fair price. Any help would be great!
> ...


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

There you go bp101, you might soon find out. Those switchblades are nice, 1-inch threaded, right? If those don't sell I'll make an offer. Cheers and hope the sale works out for ya.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I need a little help pricing this 1995 base stumpjumper (steel frame).

It's almost completely original, used but in decent condition.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I typically see the mid 90's ones go for $150 - $300 depending on the bike. I have seen some sell for closer to $700 so I'm assuming there's some rarity to certain models or components on some of these but I don't keep up enough with specialized to know the difference.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

jestep said:


> I typically see the mid 90's ones go for $150 - $300 depending on the bike. I have seen some sell for closer to $700 so I'm assuming there's some rarity to certain models or components on some of these but I don't keep up enough with specialized to know the difference.


I was thinking of buying it locally but it's a base model and the seller thinks it's worth its weight in gold. I've bought 3 Stumpjumpers of that vintage, two as nice or nicer, for under $200 each. He didn't seem to believe me which partially why I asked the pros here.

I ended up buying this 92 Stumpjumper SWorks instead









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Much nicer in my opinion


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Nice seatpost on that S-Works!


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

chefmiguel said:


> Much nicer in my opinion


Agreed. I had offers declined on a mint 01 Stumpjumper Pro and on that 92 base stumpjumper but I'm glad now. I modernize most of my vintage Stumpys with v brakes a 1x drivetrains but have been waiting for just the right one to build as original, or at least high end period correct and this sworks fits the bill

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That Moose bar has to go though.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

jeff said:


> That Moose bar has to go though.


I only bought frame, fork, headset and bb.

I kind of regret that I just sold that full xc pro group inc ritchey laced hubs last week now as that would have been perfect on this frame, same year too.

Is XTR M900 a tough group to collect? That's what I'll probably use for the build now but will go with period correct xt bits if it proves too expensive or difficult to find m900

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

bp101 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new here so hopefully I'm posting in correct area.
> 
> I have this Fat Chance Wicked frame from 89? I wanted to build it up and now realize I'm in over my head. I'm thinking about selling it and need to know an accurate/fair price. Any help would be great!


I saw this when it was on CL, just a tad too far to drive on a work day...


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

dubya3 said:


> I only bought frame, fork, headset and bb.
> 
> I kind of regret that I just sold that full xc pro group inc ritchey laced hubs last week now as that would have been perfect on this frame, same year too.
> 
> ...


It's not incredibly hard to find but most of the components are incredibly expensive for NOS or ones very good condition. The 8sp ti cassettes, for one, can fetch a crazy price, like $300+. Most of the components if NOS are going to be much more than current XTR, but you can typically find lightly used at a reasonable price. There's a ton on ebay, if you filter the sold listings, you should be able to get a good idea of the market value for most components.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

jestep said:


> It's not incredibly hard to find but most of the components are incredibly expensive for NOS or ones very good condition. The 8sp ti cassettes, for one, can fetch a crazy price, like $300+. Most of the components if NOS are going to be much more than current XTR, but you can typically find lightly used at a reasonable price. There's a ton on ebay, if you filter the sold listings, you should be able to get a good idea of the market value for most components.


Good info. I'm not necessarily after NOS but the cleaner the better. The frame looks to be in great condition but it's really hard to tell in pics, I'll try to match the use of the frame to the group.

I typically build my VRC bikes with modern 1x components but this is just the type of frame I've been waiting for to do a period correct build. I was hunting for a Yo Eddy or Wicked but the prices are insane...At the cost of a vintage Yo I'm almost better off buying a brand new 2.0 Yo Eddy frame

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

.......


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Any value in an early 90's Heckler (Rock Shox dual crown, elastomer fork model) in excellent condition? Realize it could be worthless although still rides well, but don't keep up with what's hot.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fos'l said:


> Any value in an early 90's Heckler (Rock Shox dual crown, elastomer fork model) in excellent condition? Realize it could be worthless although still rides well, but don't keep up with what's hot.


You'd have a chance with the 'vintage dh' crowd if it was a really early Tazmon I think, but I don't see there being any kind of market for a Heckler. 
Limbo bike. Too new to be vintage or collectable, too old to be relevant.

Not worthless, but you might not see more than a couple hundred bucks for it.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

R, thanks that's what I figured, but never hurts to ask.


----------



## akadoublej (Jul 14, 2016)

Anyone got a sense for how much an 1991 well used MB5 should fetch? I am guessing $100 +/-.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

akadoublej said:


> Anyone got a sense for how much an 1991 well used MB5 should fetch? I am guessing $100 +/-.


I think your guess is pretty solid. Depends on how well you can clean it up and get it running. Good photos will help too.


----------



## SlowGuyOnABike (Jan 29, 2017)

Glad I found this forum and this thread... I have what I think is a 1990 Bianchi Team Grizzly with Marzocchi shocks. Debating whether I restore it or part with it. Looking for an idea of what it may be worth...


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

SlowGuyOnABike said:


> Glad I found this forum and this thread... I have what I think is a 1990 Bianchi Team Grizzly with Marzocchi shocks. Debating whether I restore it or part with it. Looking for an idea of what it may be worth...


I may not be the best person to respond as I never really cared for that particular Bianchi. That said it looks to be mostly original, what is left that is, but in kind of rough shape so I would guess $100 in its current state.


----------



## Mrkopr (Sep 11, 2016)

*1993 #50 nov Foes Racing LTS18*

I have acquired this bike but being a bmx guy I don't know much about it or it's worth. Rock shox julie DH 11/4, cooks brothers cranks dog bone, shimano XTR derailers brakes hubs not sure of rims metro duro tires fox 5 is on the bike but I also have the fox 4. I'm new here and have not figured out how to post pics. 
Everything is excellent. Bike was wrapped and stored, Till I found it .


----------



## Mrkopr (Sep 11, 2016)

*Picture foes LTS*


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll give you a dollar! 

Not sure on Foes stuff, too new for this board really, (odd as that seems). 

There'll be someone wandering through with a better idea, but if it's basically new, figure somewhere north of $500 to $1000 likely based more on parting out than whole bike. 

Used, good condition, likely less.


----------



## Mrkopr (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for your input, I'm not sure what is meant by to New for this board, it's 24 years old, low number built that year, I believe first year built and awesome!DH along with most of its time correct parts including tires. I only had to replace the bars and stem also the rear cassette and seat and post and a couple odds and ends because well they had to be lol . 
Thanks for letting me post and your input, my apologies. 😊😉


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Yep, seems old enough.

But this board really focuses more on 80's to early 90's, and generally not suspension bikes. Think Ritchey, Salsa, Fat Chance, etc. 

Not saying take your ball and go, just saying, most folks here, that isn't their bag is all....


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

OK, I bought this IRD Ti fork (expedition I think) recently thinking it might work for a build I'm doing, I was, as is often the case wrong. I would keep it, but I honestly don't have any plans to build another VRC anytime soon. It's in good shape, doesn't have the IRD decals on the blades, the I" threaded steerer is a bit short (5.5"), but that can be extended. What are these generally going for? I'd like to recoup my money and put towards a custom built fork. Any insights would be helpful. Cheers


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Mr. Claus said:


> OK, I bought this IRD Ti fork (expedition I think) recently thinking it might work for a build I'm doing, I was, as is often the case wrong. I would keep it, but I honestly don't have any plans to build another VRC anytime soon. It's in good shape, doesn't have the IRD decals on the blades, the I" threaded steerer is a bit short (5.5"), but that can be extended. What are these generally going for? I'd like to recoup my money and put towards a custom built fork. Any insights would be helpful. Cheers


You want to know how much more it is worth than what you paid? You're pretty sure you paid below market value?


----------



## Dairylander (Mar 15, 2017)

pinguwin said:


> Jumps are especially helpful.


I don't have anything like that, but I did use it in my last triathlon. I'll see if I can find that footage.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*What brand seat QR*

OK, there's no "what brand is this XX" thread, so this is as close as I could find. I know I've seen these before, I did a futile google search, so here I am. Swapped this off my sister's Lobster onto my lobster, she liked my purple Ringle anyway, but I find them poor performing. In either case anyone name that brand? Dig it


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> OK, there's no "what brand is this XX" thread, so this is as close as I could find. I know I've seen these before, I did a futile google search, so here I am. Swapped this off my sister's Lobster onto my lobster, she liked my purple Ringle anyway, but I find them poor performing. In either case anyone name that brand? Dig it
> 
> View attachment 1132486
> View attachment 1132487
> View attachment 1132488


american classic, I had a set on my mantis back in the day. They should have snap ring for retention.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks RC, hmm so it's missing a piece? Seems to work fine without it and I'm not likely to find the snap ring, or are they not too rare? Thanks again and cheers


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Mr. Claus said:


> Thanks RC, hmm so it's missing a piece?


 there should be a little e-clip on the underside of the lever end. pretty sure it can be seen in the first pic


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

What Hollister said, pretty sure I see it too...


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> Thanks RC, hmm so it's missing a piece? Seems to work fine without it and I'm not likely to find the snap ring, or are they not too rare? Thanks again and cheers


yeah what they said above. My comment was just that american classic skewers had a c-clip for retention. I lost some of mine once and found them in a hardware store for replacement. Without the c-clip they fall apart immediately.


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm nearly sure that this is a Kingsberry seat QR.
Nearly identical to the American Classic, but
- AmericanClassic: powder-coated
- Kingsberry: anodized
At least when comparing the black version.


----------



## Sandilands (Apr 20, 2017)

I have the option to purchase a Barracuda A2B in very nice original condition. It has the Tree Amigos sticker on it, so should it be from the '93 - '95 Colorado built timeframe (prior to acquisition). What is it worth?


----------



## Jake_The_Snake (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone have any info on this bike? and or price estimate (I can't find it anywhere on planet internet) its a Giant MCM Pro Series (1997 I think)


----------



## willnicks (Apr 15, 2010)

*1991 Specialized M2*

1991 Specialized M2. Size is 21.5".

My dad, who has since passed, built this up from a frame set that he purchased from Wheel Away Cycle Center in Campbell, CA.

XTR M900 for the most part (shifters, brakes, crank, f/r derailleurs, hubs). XT headset and probably an XT cassette. Mavic M231 rims.

The bike was not ridden much, but it does have storage/moving scuffs here and there.

Any idea WIW?

View attachment 1136192


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

May be as much as $400 - $500, but that might be high. Top end era specific components but older 26in bikes aren't getting much love these days. Would be a really nice bike for cruising around and mellow offroad.


----------



## beacon-heel (May 23, 2017)

I have a 1996 WTB Phoenix (18") that I bought new, rode a lot for a few years, and have had it hanging in my garage for the last 15 years or so, riding it only occasionally. I'm now starting to ride again and, as much as I love the bike, I think I need to pick up something newer. So I'm considering selling the bike. Here are the specs:

- Frame: 1996 WTB Phoenix, steel, Pearl White paint (overall good shape, but there are definitely some scratches and small spots where paint is rubbed off)
- Fork: Rock Shox Judy, branded as a Specialized Future Shock, with carbon legs and Speed Springs installed, WTB brake brace
- Headset: Chris King threadless
- Wheels: WTB Greaseguard hubs, Mavic SUP 217 rims, XT 8-sp cassette
- Derailleurs: XTR 8-sp rear, XT front
- Cranks: Raceface Forged
- Bottom bracket: XT
- Brakes: XTR Cantilevers
- Shifters/Brake levers: XTR rapidfire
- Handlebar: WTB titanium, flat
- Stem: Kore
- Pedals: Speedplay Frogs
- Seatpost: WTB
- Seat: WTB Flow
- Tires: Maxxis High Roller II (front), DHR (rear)

Overall, everything is fully functioning and in good condition. Shifts like a dream, brakes well, handles incredibly.

Any thoughts on what it would go for?


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi,

Nice sounding bike you have, a few pictures always help people in here to guesstimate a value. Good luck, it's the biggest one they made I believe, but not sure about rider height range. Cheers and good luck


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

It has quite a bit of value. But it on eBay and you'll get a good bit of the money you'll need for a new bike.



beacon-heel said:


> I have a 1996 WTB Phoenix (18") that I bought new, rode a lot for a few years, and have had it hanging in my garage for the last 15 years or so, riding it only occasionally. I'm now starting to ride again and, as much as I love the bike, I think I need to pick up something newer. So I'm considering selling the bike. Here are the specs:
> 
> - Frame: 1996 WTB Phoenix, steel, Pearl White paint (overall good shape, but there are definitely some scratches and small spots where paint is rubbed off)
> - Fork: Rock Shox Judy, branded as a Specialized Future Shock, with carbon legs and Speed Springs installed, WTB brake brace
> ...


----------



## beacon-heel (May 23, 2017)

*1996 WTB Phoenix (w/ pics)*































































beacon-heel said:


> I have a 1996 WTB Phoenix (18") that I bought new, rode a lot for a few years, and have had it hanging in my garage for the last 15 years or so, riding it only occasionally. I'm now starting to ride again and, as much as I love the bike, I think I need to pick up something newer. So I'm considering selling the bike. Here are the specs:
> 
> - Frame: 1996 WTB Phoenix, steel, Pearl White paint (overall good shape, but there are definitely some scratches and small spots where paint is rubbed off)
> - Fork: Rock Shox Judy, branded as a Specialized Future Shock, with carbon legs and Speed Springs installed, WTB brake brace
> ...


----------



## Dfruhwirth (Jun 27, 2017)

*Old (late 80's or early 90's) Novara Ponderosa*

Please forgive me as I cannot submit pictures for whatever reason, but I have an old looking teal and pink men's Novara Ponderosa bike with shimano gears. It's in good condition minus the tires that are completely shot and a few small chips in the paint. What is a bike like this worth? Thanks!


----------



## Dfruhwirth (Jun 27, 2017)

*Older Novara Ponderosa-what's it worth?*







ttach]

Please, I'm curious as to how much this bike is worth? The tires are completely shot but it looks as if it would still shift. Missing one grip and the seat looks not original. There are a few small pinpoint size chips on the frame.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Realistically, not much. Not a noteworthy bike with mid-line parts. If it were mine, I'd keep it as a good, solid around-town bike but collectors aren't going to be interested and the average buyer on CL would give you about $50.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

beacon-heel said:


> View attachment 1139098
> View attachment 1139107
> View attachment 1139106
> View attachment 1139105
> ...


Missed this a while back, but with that fork and groupset, I'd say $1000 wouldn't be a long shot at all.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*1998 Klein Mantra Race*

I picked this 1998 Klein Mantra Race a year and half ago from my neighbor's garbage (her brother gave it to her so she could ride with the kids, she never rode it and after a few years sitting in her garage she tossed it). It had been downgraded in some parts for her so I upgraded from my parts bin.

It's a super cool looking bike, but after a shakedown ride on the XC trails at Bootleg Canyon I found it's too small for me.
Some of the changes I made:
Nukeproof Atombomb Wheelset w/ Panaracer Smoke/Fire Kevlar Tires (replaced the Nukeproof Ti front, XT rear wheels with miss matched tires)
Easton CT2 carbon bar (replaced the heavy Syncros highrise bars)
Easton MG60 Magnesium Stem (replaced the Control Tech high rise stem)
Selle Italia Flite Ti Saddle (replaced the Walmart saddle)
Azonic Alloy Barends

Shocks don't leak (the but the England Total Air system losses pressure after a few days -- I do have the rebuild kit for it).

I'm thinking around $550 area?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

They tend to go from roughly $450 - $800, so I'd say your guess is right in there. Love those wheels as well.


----------



## estebe (Aug 2, 2015)

*Vintage Benotto MTB worth it?*

I know little about vintage MTBs and would like to ask your opinion about this bike that came up locally for 50 euros... Is it worth it or should I look for something else? I`m 6`2 btw and really cant judge the size of the bike, si a basic fit advice would be also greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The bike looks too small for your height.

I know little about Benotto mountain bikes (a bit more about their road bike); however, the crankset and deraileur protector both point to a low end bike. For riding on the street its likely fine, but I'd look elsewhere for an off road bike.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I want to sell my 92 Stumpjumper S Works and had it listed locally and in the classifieds here for $500+shipping but got little interest. Maybe id be better off parting it out? Can I get some honest opinions on what an attractive but fair price would be for the complete bike please?! I'm not fishing for a sale, just looking for honest opinions 

It's has XTR M952 Brake/shift levers, crankset and BB, front and rear mech. XT v brakes, seatpost and seatpost skewer, pedals and cassette. 1986 Turbo saddle, Tioga stem and headset, Taperlite bars. S Works branded Hugi/DT Swiss 240 hubs on Mavic 517 hoops









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

I think $500 will be a tough sell, maybe it is worth that, maybe not.
Bike technology has advanced so much since 1992.
A couple of draw backs you have, no front suspension, no disk brakes, pedals are old school, the stem is massively long.
If you think about it, for $500 you can buy a new hardtail with up to date components, front suspension and disk brakes.

That would actually be a nice bike to convert to single speed.

Good luck on the sale


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

You're way better off parting it out. Those parts are definitely still desirable, but the value isn't together, it's separately since the people who actually want them, don't want all of them.

Wheels are the most valuable of the whole setup, but if you search for the same individual parts on ebay, and check the "sold items" option, you can get a rough idea of each item's value.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am think about pulling the trigger on a 1993 white Bridgestone MB1 with MB2 parts. Seller had an original MB2 and frame cracked under warranty and they sent him a MB1 with MB2 parts back in the day. Seller wants $300 and it appears to be in pretty clean condition. What do you think? Worth it?


----------



## stagebuilder (Aug 12, 2017)

*Original Gary Fisher Everest 22"*

My uncle is looking to sell off his Gary Fisher Everest 84 that he purchased directly from Gary Fisher's Shop. He dealt directly with him as he was figuring out what bike he fit him well. He still has all the paper work including the original receipts that has notes from his conversations with Gary Fisher. I tried looking this model up on BikeBlueBook but it's not there so I'm not sure of the value. My uncle unfortunately never rode this bike so it's still in pristine shape, the components are original. The only number I can find on the frame is #2002, which is also on the invoice, Everest 22" pewter grey, #2002. The original price with taxes was $1702.17. I'm guessing maybe a collector might be interested? Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

*!988 Stumpjumper Comp?*

I'm contemplating a 1988 Stumpjumper Comp in pretty clean condition. Hardly a scratch on it for $165.
Too much?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

With that stem and that rack - hell yeah! Did the headset just come out of a hot rod show, man that's shiny.

In all seriousness, I'd pay $165 for it but I'd see if the seller would take <$150 on the basis that I'd have to put on real tyres and a saddle that didn't look like it was out of the 1940s, and a stem that fitted me.

Grumps


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> With that stem and that rack - hell yeah! Did the headset just come out of a hot rod show, man that's shiny.
> 
> In all seriousness, I'd pay $165 for it but I'd see if the seller would take <$150 on the basis that I'd have to put on real tyres and a saddle that didn't look like it was out of the 1940s, and a stem that fitted me.
> 
> Grumps


2nd'ing this assessment.

Though the saddle looks like it might be an early Avocet Touring saddle, which is pretty nice. You're otherwise looking at a full M730 XT/Specialized build kit, which is great for your $150.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> 2nd'ing this assessment.
> 
> Though the saddle looks like it might be an early Avocet Touring saddle, which is pretty nice. You're otherwise looking at a full M730 XT/Specialized build kit, which is great for your $150.


Fair enough - I'm going to make an offer. Love this website. Thanks all.


----------



## fyrftr422 (Aug 18, 2017)

*'90 Stumper*

Looks like an interesting thread. OK, I'll play. I have a 1990 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp. It has all the original Shimano Deore XT components in very good shape for the age and sports a custom paintjob in army woodland camo done by Beek's out of Toronto, ON. It has seen a lot of miles over the years but it rides beautifully, shifts smooth, brakes easily, generally the components have aged as well as the rest of the bike. I absolutely love this bike and have zero interest in ever selling but a value would be interesting for sh$ts and giggles.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

fyrftr422 said:


> Looks like an interesting thread. OK, I'll play. I have a 1990 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp. It has all the original Shimano Deore XT components in very good shape for the age and sports a custom paintjob in army woodland camo done by Beek's out of Toronto, ON. It has seen a lot of miles over the years but it rides beautifully, shifts smooth, brakes easily, generally the components have aged as well as the rest of the bike. I absolutely love this bike and have zero interest in ever selling but a value would be interesting for sh$ts and giggles.


I don't have a value for you, but would be interested in seeing more of the car behind the bike.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> I don't have a value for you, but would be interested in seeing more of the car behind the bike.


Uhhh...., We need more pictures, with the car a lot more visible....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Update*

Offered a buck twenty five and seller agreed. Already made a few changes. I'm thinking about selling the frame since it's a 20" and I'm 5' 10"
Any ideas what the frame would fetch. No dents an in very clean condition.


----------



## fyrftr422 (Aug 18, 2017)

Well the car is a 1980 Chevrolet Monza Spyder, rebuilt in early 2000's. I suppose I could add a couple pics. It is just as for sale as the Stumpjumper, ie: NOT.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Cool for both! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

1989 Jamis Diablo

I swapped out the old tires and original rear rim due to slight wobble (still have em). Aside from saddle appears all original. Currently using as bar bike, curious what these go for now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fyrftr422 said:


> Looks like an interesting thread. OK, I'll play. I have a 1990 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp. It has all the original Shimano Deore XT components in very good shape for the age and sports a custom paintjob in army woodland camo done by Beek's out of Toronto, ON. It has seen a lot of miles over the years but it rides beautifully, shifts smooth, brakes easily, generally the components have aged as well as the rest of the bike. I absolutely love this bike and have zero interest in ever selling but a value would be interesting for sh$ts and giggles.


Cool car. Bike is only worth about $100-150.



Steel29er said:


> 1989 Jamis Diablo
> I swapped out the old tires and original rear rim due to slight wobble (still have em). Aside from saddle appears all original. Currently using as bar bike, curious what these go for now.


$50-75.


----------



## OldMtb (Aug 21, 2017)

*Yeti ultimate*

I have a 19" Yeti Ultimate frame/fork I'm selling but having a hard time coming up with a value. Any ideas? Thanks!













]


----------



## Ashenor (Aug 23, 2017)

*Do older "vintage" Mountain bikes sell? 1997 Homegrown Factory Suspension XTR.*

Hi,

I had posted this on Reddit and a user directed me here hopefully for some help.

My friend had bought this bike awhile ago. The local shop she takes it too told her it was worth quite a bit of money still and there is a market for it. She does not ride it much and would like to get a all around bike.
Is there a market for older bikes like this, i assumed tossing it on craigslist might not find the right buyer. I thought i would ask here or talk to the shop she goes to about selling in on consignment.

1997 Homegrown Factory Suspension XTR | Bonus Tomato


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

yes vintage bikes sell

a factory homegrown 
made by Yeti is worth something to the right buyer


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Put this into the 'what is it worth' thread to get a feel for the market. 
Looks Awesome!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashenor (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi,

Cross post, was told to post here, did not see this thread prior.

I will get some update pictures tonight but bike is in great shape.

I had posted this on Reddit and a user directed me here hopefully for some help.

My friend had bought this bike awhile ago. The local shop she takes it too told her it was worth quite a bit of money still and there is a market for it. She does not ride it much and would like to get a all around bike.
Is there a market for older bikes like this, i assumed tossing it on craigslist might not find the right buyer. I thought i would ask here or talk to the shop she goes to about selling in on consignment.

1997 Homegrown Factory Suspension XTR | Bonus Tomato

Thanks


----------



## fyrftr422 (Aug 18, 2017)

Rumpfy said:


> Cool car. Bike is only worth about $100-150.


Ahh well, figured I wasn't sitting on gold. Doesn't change how much I love this bike and will continue to enjoy riding for many years to come (body willing, of course). Thanks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fyrftr422 said:


> Ahh well, figured I wasn't sitting on gold. Doesn't change how much I love this bike and will continue to enjoy riding for many years to come (body willing, of course). Thanks!


Can't put a price on that my man! Continue to shred with it!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> yes vintage bikes sell
> 
> a factory homegrown
> made by Yeti is worth something to the right buyer


yeah but these ones werent made by Yeti were they, that was only the original HT nd the DH 4/6in bikes?


----------



## Bob Tilton (Aug 25, 2017)

*GT Xizang sell as complete or part out?*

Literally just bought a Santa Cruz Bronson this afternoon. I think it best to sell my mid 90s GT Xizang. Per the knowledgable folks here, advise selling complete or parting out? Absolutely love the bike but time to move on as I get back into biking after a 20 year hiatus.

Additional info: Xizang Small frame, full XTR, Thomson stem and seat post, Mavic Crossmax Ceramic SUP wheel set, Selle Italia Flite, Easton Monkey Lite riser bars, Marzocchi Atom Bomb, Chris King headset. All good stuff back in the day. Copied the racing team build.


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

You'll get the most money parting it out, but it takes more time to arrange each sale and mail. You will also sell off some bits immediately and sit on a few others unless you sell them at really good prices. As a whole bike, you will probably want to price it less than in parts, but depending on how you price it, it may sell fast or it may take a bit of time. Do you have a sense of how much you want for it?


----------



## Bob Tilton (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm just now investigating pricing. At quick glance at bay completed auctions frame worth approx $775:

GT Bicycles XIZANG Titanium FRAME 18" from 1998

Similar complete bike approx $2500: 
GT Xizang Titanium All Terra Competition Series , FULL Shimano XTR , Chris King | eBay

I would do a quick complete bike sell for le


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

You probably know that already but xtr m950 is not that rare. Neither is the atom bomb. Maybe the wheels are highly sought after. 
if you had m900, cook cranks, zooka stem and post, selle Turbomatic.. meaning: if you had late 80s early 90s cnc stuff or xtr m900 you should definitely part it out. If you had a bontrager rigid fork, you should definitely part it out. M950 is very good stuff ... thomson is great stuff... atom bomb is good stuff..but not rare. I may be wrong and this is the kind of truth that may change suddenly.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

fromafew years looking at xizangs to buy...
normally a frame will sell for around $US1000-1200 (depending,sometimes they'll go down to 8-900,but nort usually above 1200) and whole bikes, no matter what they have on them, sell for $1500-1700.

That whole bike you linked to that guy always lists at silly prices, that bike started at $3500 about 6 months ago and keeps getting relisted going down and down...

but i guess selling is like buying, when you are looking there are none, then when you stop looking 2 or 4 will pop up at once,that effect the price. There's been 3 on ebay in the last month.


----------



## Bob Tilton (Aug 25, 2017)

I appreciate the info gentlemen. So much has changed. I find it interesting that my bike is now "vintage" which of course says something about myself as well. 

It seems I should part it out and use the search function to establish current market value. I hadn't realized the frame alone was worth as that much.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I personally would strip n flip. If you don't mind the time involved. The population looking for solid components is deep. From the pic, the components look to have light wear. The fork could easily fetch $140ish; the wheelset, $250ish from recent auctions. The rest is high end and common sized. It would all go quick.


----------



## Saranpaa (Sep 10, 2017)

*Parkpre Alu Comp -9x*

Hello everyone.

New user here, i have this Parkpre Alucomp which is from the late 90´s?

Is this bike/frame worthless or is the frame usable?

Not looking to sell it but i´d like to know from the professionals that is the frame any good as i am looking to make a commuter/training MTB out of it.

I know that it probably would be cheaper/easier to just get a semi-ok MTB to toy with.

Is there any place in the internet where i could get more info on the Alucomp?

The Parkpre pages dont give out much info.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bob Tilton (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks Vader! I was leaning towards parting out the Xizang and appreciate the agreed confirmation. Also have a 90s Specialized M2 that I restored. That one seems like I should sell complete - frame powder coated, LX group replaced. Nothing "special" about that one.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

As much s I love Xizangs and prefer Gt's to Specialised, M2's are still pretty handy and a bit special(some more than others though)


----------



## Bob Tilton (Aug 25, 2017)

Agreed. I'm having thoughts of transferring the xizang bits to the Specialized and keeping the Specialized but the Bronson was $$$.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

keep the gt and M2, sell the santa cruz...


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Keep all 3. Live on canned beans and tap water for a while 

The Zanger is a classic, as is the M2. The Bronson is a classic about to happen.

I'm not a Specialized fan to be honest, if it were me, I'd sell the M2, strip the GT to sell the parts and keep the frame for another day.

I know you didn't need another option, but hey, there it is. 

Grumps


----------



## Bob Tilton (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks Uncle Grumpy. The Xizang and M2 were dream bikes for me back in the day and still think they are great bikes. Also, I appreciate "vintage" stuff. I have a 50 year old car that is my other hobby - the one that took me away from biking. 

However, I want to experience different and let go of the past.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Saranpaa said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> New user here, i have this Parkpre Alucomp which is from the late 90´s?
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised there's little info on your bike out there. It's an older entry level mountain bike. Which is to say, it's better than a department store mtb (of any kind), but it doesn't have a very strong street value or interest level from the vintage mtb community. 
It's a $50-100 bike. If you plan to commute or do some very mellow bike path/trail rides with it, it'll work fine for that purpose.

If you want to do any real mountain biking and aren't specifically after the 'vintage mountain bike experience', then you would be better served with a newer/more modern mountain bike.

If you're on a strict budget and want to get the most out of this bike, start with new brake pads and fresh tires appropriate for it's main use (semi slick for commuting, biggest knobbies you can for off road use). New cables/housing. New chain and cassette/rings as needed. The fork may need a rebuild so if you're mechanically inclined, there could be an option here for you: https://www.suspensionforkparts.net/eshop/rapid-suspension-technology.html

Replacement drive train parts should be cheap. But be mindful of trying to polish a turd...no matter what, it will only be so good as a mountain bike. You need to decide if it will suit your purposes or if you should save up and make a move for something more appropriate for what you are wanting to do.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

*90's Ringle Stem*

I apologize in advance if this thread isnt fr valuation of parts as well, the title didn't specify, but I notice mostly whole bikes. Mods please move or delete if need be.

I came across this 90's Ringle Stem in great condition and I'm thinking about picking it up for my '98 GT. Can anybody tell me its value? Were they good stems? I know Ringle is a reputable brand so thats why I am curious, thank you.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

TheHolc said:


> I apologize in advance if this thread isnt fr valuation of parts as well, the title didn't specify, but I notice mostly whole bikes. Mods please move or delete if need be.
> 
> I came across this 90's Ringle Stem in great condition and I'm thinking about picking it up for my '98 GT. Can anybody tell me its value? Were they good stems? I know Ringle is a reputable brand so thats why I am curious, thank you.
> View attachment 1158205
> View attachment 1158206


Somewhere in the $20 - $30 range. The model is a zooka, the silver ones aren't typically worth a lot but it's a nice era stem if you are wanting something that long.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

jestep said:


> Somewhere in the $20 - $30 range. The model is a zooka, the silver ones aren't typically worth a lot but it's a nice era stem if you are wanting something that long.


Thank you for the feedback, This is what I figured. I found one for about $15 but would rather find an anodized stem for my GT. Thank you again!


----------



## Ktanner (Sep 18, 2017)

Anyone know what a 1985 Fisher Montare goes for these days?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A friend is trying to get rid of this Allsop Softride beam bike and wondering what to ask. I am not familiar with these, and don't know what to tell him. Any input from this audience? All I was provided were these photos.

Looks to be all Deore, with Ritchey hard anodized rims, Allsop stem, and Tange Infinity steel tubing. He says it is in very good condition.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess not much Mike.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Saw this at Veloswap this weekend and it wasn't getting much attention. Not sure what he was asking but I would say $200 on the high side. Because of the beam I don't think it qualifies well for commuter bike townie duty like more conventional frames. It looks unused.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> I guess not much Mike.





DoubleCentury said:


> Saw this at Veloswap this weekend and it wasn't getting much attention. Not sure what he was asking but I would say $200 on the high side. Because of the beam I don't think it qualifies well for commuter bike townie duty like more conventional frames. It looks unused.


Thanks guys. I told him around the $200-300 mark. Most recent eBay sale was sub-$400.


----------



## iibbmm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Value estimate on this 1995 Stumpjumper FS M2 (With a lot of high end kit)*

I've acquired a 1995 Stumpy FS and I'm debating keeping it as a fun addition to my bike fleet, or flipping it to fund something I'm more apt to ride on a regular basis.

It's an awesome little find, and the first time I saw it I did several double-takes. It was covered in dust, but is in remarkable condition, while sporting a lot of high end components and upgrades. It also shifts perfectly, the wheels are true, and it's just in incredible shape. Even the Judy fork works 100%... better than the lefty on my 2 year old Cannondale! All it needs is a new chain, recabling, and some polishing.

So the question for you guys that know more about 90's-era bikes is.. what do you think would be a realistic value for this one?

1995 Stumpjumper FS M2
Rock Shox Judy SL Long Travel - works great, I'll do a seal job on it
OE Specialized wheelset
Deore Cranks
XT RD (8spd)
XT FD
XT Shifters
XT V Brakes
XTR brake levers
Easton C2 Carbon handlebar (!)
Christ King threadless headset (!)
Kore Elite Stem (!)
Thomspon Elite Seatpost (!)
WTB ventura Ti rail Saddle (!)

I need to take some better photos, but here's a few from after my initial wipe-down and test ride. I just took a few of a couple of the areas of the bike, didn't take a full shot like I normally would. I'll upload more tonight when I'm back at home.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

iibbmm said:


> I've acquired a 1995 Stumpy FS and I'm debating keeping it as a fun addition to my bike fleet, or flipping it to fund something I'm more apt to ride on a regular basis.
> 
> It's an awesome little find, and the first time I saw it I did several double-takes. It was covered in dust, but is in remarkable condition, while sporting a lot of high end components and upgrades. It also shifts perfectly, the wheels are true, and it's just in incredible shape. Even the Judy fork works 100%... better than the lefty on my 2 year old Cannondale! All it needs is a new chain, recabling, and some polishing.
> 
> ...


If it shifts perfectly why would you replace the chain and cables? Likewise on fork seals if it works better than your Lefty? Seems like more effort than needed for a bike you are flipping.

$300 give or take depending on buyer...rusty bottle bolt hurts resale value.


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

*Marzocchi Bomber Z.3 light with 1 inch unthreaded steerer WIW*

Marzocchi Bomber Z.3 light with 1 inch unthreaded steerer. Can be changed to Threaded steer tube. 80mm travel. Open bath damper design. Seems totally functional. No leaks. Cantilever brake posts and Front disc brake mounts.


----------



## Victor1977 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Panasonic MC4500*

I have this heavy japanese tank in my collection.
I believe it to be a 89 Mountain Cat 4500 model.

It has got the following components:

Frame: Tange Steel CR-MO tubing
Crank: Shimano FC-M452 mountain LX (Biopace)
Front Der. : Shimano FD-M452 mountain LX
Rear Der.: Shimano RD-M452 mountain LX
Seatpost: Laprade
Clamp: Sansin
Handlebar: Sakae MT
Stem: Sakae
Shifters: Shimano STI 3x7
Brakes: Shimano BR-M454 front and somekind of U-brake rear
Rims: Araya Japan 26x1.75
Hubs: Shimano HB-M451 + FH-M452

It seems most if not all is original

I am impressed how this heavy monster rides. It's so smooth and these large rims are after all those years in perfect condition.

I do not find much about these bikes and their value. Anyone got an idea?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

mtnbeer said:


> Marzocchi Bomber Z.3 light with 1 inch unthreaded steerer. Can be changed to Threaded steer tube. 80mm travel. Open bath damper design. Seems totally functional. No leaks. Cantilever brake posts and Front disc brake mounts.
> 
> View attachment 1169137
> View attachment 1169138
> View attachment 1169139


They're a bit of a heavy fork, but with the 1in steerer I could still see it going $200 - $300 to the right buyer. I don't see them for sale often so not a lot of history to go on, but good lower travel 1in forks are getting close to impossible to find at this point.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

iibbmm said:


> I've acquired a 1995 Stumpy FS and I'm debating keeping it as a fun addition to my bike fleet, or flipping it to fund something I'm more apt to ride on a regular basis.


I second ESC's $300 estimate. It's a borderline limbo bike. Too new/common to be an early collectible, too old to be relevant. Looks decently clean with pretty good parts though.



Victor1977 said:


> I have this heavy japanese tank in my collection.
> I believe it to be a 89 Mountain Cat 4500 model.
> 
> I do not find much about these bikes and their value. Anyone got an idea?


You won't find much because they're not that sought after. Doesn't have the name recognition of a Stumpjumper and the parts are very entry level.
Even though yours looks pretty clean and mostly original, it's $100 bike at best.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

iibbmm said:


> I've acquired a 1995 Stumpy FS and I'm debating keeping it as a fun addition to my bike fleet, or flipping it to fund something I'm more apt to ride on a regular basis.
> 
> It's an awesome little find, and the first time I saw it I did several double-takes. It was covered in dust, but is in remarkable condition, while sporting a lot of high end components and upgrades. It also shifts perfectly, the wheels are true, and it's just in incredible shape. Even the Judy fork works 100%... better than the lefty on my 2 year old Cannondale! All it needs is a new chain, recabling, and some polishing.
> 
> ...





eastcoaststeve said:


> If it shifts perfectly why would you replace the chain and cables? Likewise on fork seals if it works better than your Lefty? Seems like more effort than needed for a bike you are flipping.
> 
> $300 give or take depending on buyer...rusty bottle bolt hurts resale value.





Victor1977 said:


> I have this heavy japanese tank in my collection.
> I believe it to be a 89 Mountain Cat 4500 model.
> 
> It has got the following components:
> ...





jestep said:


> They're a bit of a heavy fork, but with the 1in steerer I could still see it going $200 - $300 to the right buyer. I don't see them for sale often so not a lot of history to go on, but good lower travel 1in forks are getting close to impossible to find at this point.


I have one with a 1" steerer and I can't get $80 for it.


----------



## Victor1977 (Feb 16, 2017)

Rumpfy said:


> You won't find much because they're not that sought after. Doesn't have the name recognition of a Stumpjumper and the parts are very entry level.
> Even though yours looks pretty clean and mostly original, it's $100 bike at best.


Thanks very much, just what I was thinking. I will keep it then, just love its color and it rides smooth.


----------



## Mbarn050 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey dudes, I'm trying to get a value on this bike. I have done my due diligence and cannot find any information whatsoever on the frame. Titanium Lemond GL with Shimano Xt/Xtr


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

iibbmm said:


> I've acquired a 1995 Stumpy FS and I'm debating keeping it as a fun addition to my bike fleet, or flipping it to fund something I'm more apt to ride on a regular basis.
> 
> It's an awesome little find, and the first time I saw it I did several double-takes. It was covered in dust, but is in remarkable condition, while sporting a lot of high end components and upgrades. It also shifts perfectly, the wheels are true, and it's just in incredible shape. Even the Judy fork works 100%... better than the lefty on my 2 year old Cannondale! All it needs is a new chain, recabling, and some polishing.
> 
> ...





eastcoaststeve said:


> If it shifts perfectly why would you replace the chain and cables? Likewise on fork seals if it works better than your Lefty? Seems like more effort than needed for a bike you are flipping.
> 
> $300 give or take depending on buyer...rusty bottle bolt hurts resale value.





Victor1977 said:


> I have this heavy japanese tank in my collection.
> I believe it to be a 89 Mountain Cat 4500 model.
> 
> It has got the following components:
> ...





Mbarn050 said:


> Hey dudes, I'm trying to get a value on this bike. I have done my due diligence and cannot find any information whatsoever on the frame. Titanium Lemond GL with Shimano Xt/Xtr


Cool! It's essentially a re-badged Litespeed. Looks like the build has been 'updated' over the years, but it would be neater/more valuable if it was a full period correct spec (something like full M900 XTR and the supporting cast of goodies).

As it sits, I'd say it's a $500-750 bike.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Mbarn050 said:


> Hey dudes, I'm trying to get a value on this bike. I have done my due diligence and cannot find any information whatsoever on the frame. Titanium Lemond GL with Shimano Xt/Xtr


It's probably not worth a lot (under $1000) but a neat bike. I've seen a few Lemond mountain bikes over the years, but I'm not sure I've seen one made of titanium.

The bike is certainly before Trek distributed Lemond. I've seen that paint scheme on Lemond road bikes. If you can find out who was builing Lemond rooad bikes at that time, it would be cool to know who built that frame.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Mavic M-261 question*

Hello all,

I have a set of wheels from the early 90's and I'm trying to see what they are worth. Any help would be great.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

bp101 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a set of wheels from the early 90's and I'm trying to see what they are worth. Any help would be great.
> 
> ...


They're cool wheels but I don't think they're worth much. I've seen NOS 261's go for about $25 each. They're some of the beefiest Mavic's though so would be great for an older build. Not sure about the hubs though so if there is some value, it might be in those, but I haven't seen 7 speed components get much love.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

jestep said:


> They're cool wheels but I don't think they're worth much. I've seen NOS 261's go for about $25 each. They're some of the beefiest Mavic's though so would be great for an older build. Not sure about the hubs though so if there is some value, it might be in those, but I haven't seen 7 speed components get much love.


Thanks for the info - very helpful. I'd be interested if anyone knows if the hubs are of any value. Thinking about selling this wheel set because they aren't being used and taking up space in our small apartment. Need a little extra $ too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bp101 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a set of wheels from the early 90's and I'm trying to see what they are worth. Any help would be great.


Cleaned up with some proper photos, no reason you can't get $100-$150+ for them on eBay or an FBook vintage mtb group. $50-$75 on Craigslist or a local swap meet.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Vintage aficionados! I have a few of my old race bikes, not sure if they're worth much so just wanted to get an idea of their value. I have 98's Bianchi Martini Racing Chro-mega (they also had the AL Mega and Ti Mega). It's converted to I do have the old crossmax wheels that go with it. I also have a Schwinn Factory Homegrown XTR (Like Steve Larsons old race bike). It of course is the bassboat red full xtr kit on it. I did upgrade the fork to a fox teralogic in the 2000s. If anyone could give me some insight as to the worth I'd greatly appreciate it. I will take pictures but they are in storage.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

...in before someone says "98? too new for this section"...haha


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

scaryfast said:


> 98's Bianchi Martini Racing Chro-mega (they also had the AL Mega and Ti Mega).


I think you're confusing Bianchi and Alpinestars, the latter which had models Cro, Al, and Ti-Mega.

Anything Bianchi Celeste has some value. Great looking bikes IMO, but a little new to this forum, and what I like to refer to as "tweener" bikes. Too new to be vintage and collectible, but too old to compare to a modern hardtail. $150-$200 depending on parts.



scaryfast said:


> I also have a Schwinn Factory Homegrown XTR (Like Steve Larsons old race bike). It of course is the bassboat red full xtr kit on it.


These were cool bikes. Extremely light and well-made. Closed ebay auctions are telling me $250-$500


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Amey!


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

jestep said:


> They're a bit of a heavy fork, but with the 1in steerer I could still see it going $200 - $300 to the right buyer. I don't see them for sale often so not a lot of history to go on, but good lower travel 1in forks are getting close to impossible to find at this point.


I would think that the 1 inch unthreaded steerer is going to be the main selling point for this fork, but having the patience to wait for the right buyer would be key in my opinion to getting a higher price. In 2016, I won an eBay auction with a bid of $81 for a 1998 Marzocchi Atom Bomb in good working condition and in good cosmetic condition as well though it did have the more common 1 1/8" steerer tube.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

I have multiple older rim brake wheels are these things worth much? I also have a lot of misc bike parts mostly older stuff is there a good place to try to sell some of it? I'm talking 8 spd and some rim brake parts 1 1/8 headsets brake pads gears and gear sets. I haven't gone through it all there is so much. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

What could one expect these days in terms of value for a Manitou FS frame with wheelset? In fairly good condition. Thanks yall. Let me know if you need more info. I came across a frame for sale and was curious what a reasonable price to pay would be.

https://d2j6tswx2otu6e.cloudfront.n...800/a0ac/a0ac7813063147d8bc05cbcd2569f7cc.jpg


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

TheHolc said:


> What could one expect these days in terms of value for a Manitou FS frame with wheelset? In fairly good condition. Thanks yall. Let me know if you need more info. I came across a frame for sale and was curious what a reasonable price to pay would be.
> 
> https://d2j6tswx2otu6e.cloudfront.n...800/a0ac/a0ac7813063147d8bc05cbcd2569f7cc.jpg


Definitely has some value but I've never seen one for sale so really wouldn't want to guess. That's a pretty classic vintage bike especially if the shocks are all fully functioning.


----------



## 88cruzer (Jan 29, 2018)

*Sling shot*

Anyone know what these frames fetch? I saw a newer one on ebay that sold for almost $600.. This is older and more rare I would say.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

88cruzer said:


> Anyone know what these frames fetch? I saw a newer one on ebay that sold for almost $600.. This is older and more rare I would say.


Only recent one on eBay I see is/was a road frame for low $500's and I think that's unusually high. I'm a huge Slingshot fan (I've had close to 10 of them) and I think they should be worth a lot more than what they fetch.

I had that same year frame and fork (88/89ish) and I sold it for $275. It had more cosmetic wear though. Having the original fork is a big bonus, but what will make or break this frame is if the flex board is still viable. No real way to know unless you've had it built and ridden it around.

I'd say $350 give or take $50. Very unlikely you'll get $600 or even $500.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> (...) what will make or break this frame is if the flex board is still viable. No real way to know unless you've had it built and ridden it around..


OK, now I'm curious. What's the availability of replacement flex boards? Or is that why it's a make or break criteria? i.e. - No spares available?


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Found this on Craigslist, not much to say about it other than the weird placement of the rear brake (under the bottom bracket). Anyone have any idea what year it might be and what it might be worth?

Edit: Its a Trek 850. Looks Pre-Antelope, if that helps.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Should be an 88. I don't think they're worth much, I've seen them basically not sell for anything a number of times, but they weren't in good condition like this one. Would be a cool bike to cruise around town on though.

Can look up year by color here: Trek Bike Models by Year and Color


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Headbadge looks like an 84-87, but the color there does point to an 88. (Maybe just a leftover badge?) Anyway, it is an Antelope after all so I picked it up for $45. The Biopace rings are what sold me, lol.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Thustlewhumber said:


> Found this on Craigslist,
> ]


If you go to look at it I'd recommend trying to move the seatpost before making a decision. That's a lot of post to be all the way in the frame, potentially for the last 25+ years.


----------



## Pi Guy (Aug 16, 2011)

*1995 Yeti ARC AS LT*

Hi Guys,
Hopefully I'm doing this right. I haven't posted on MTBR yet but have been a regular on Velocipede Salon and on Paceline a bit too. Anyway, I have a 95 Yeti ARC AS LT that I'd like to sell, but don't really know the value. Searching for comparable frames hasn't yielded much info.

I am the original owner. It's used, has a couple cracks in the headtube, and has the usual dings from use. Other than the HT cracks I'd say it's in pretty good shape. More details and pics below. Plenty of detailed pics can be found here too:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radian_cycles/albums/72157690454976622

-Purchased new in August, 1995
-17.5" frame
-partial pivot bushing kit
-a few cable housing endcaps
-shock removal tool
-shock rebuilt and upgraded by Risse Racing in early 2000's
-Risse Racing shock pump

P1080778 by Radian Cycles, on Flickr

P1080791 by Radian Cycles, on Flickr

P1080805 by Radian Cycles, on Flickr


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Jak0zilla said:


> If you go to look at it I'd recommend trying to move the seatpost before making a decision. That's a lot of post to be all the way in the frame, potentially for the last 25+ years.


Good call. I actually checked it and it moves up and down just fine.

Did some more research and it turns out it was built in late 1986 by Merida as a 1987 model (but with 1988 colors?) It was actually very well taken care of and shifts/brakes extremely well. It will make a great little cruiser bike.


----------



## Bont92 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Bontrager Race 92' (large frameset)*

I have a Bontrager "Race" built in early 92' at the Santa Cruz factory. It's the large frameset. Keith was a co sponsor of our race team (Pinnacle) in Los Gatos at the time. I've owned this bike since new. It's in great condition.
I haven't ridden it much at all in the last 20 years. It's been sitting idle in my garage for too long so it needs a new home.
What do you guys think I could ask for it? Located in the S.F. Bay area. All of the components/parts on this bike are from the 92/93 era.
XT Group. 
Chris King headset.
Phil Wood front hub.
Wheels were built by Wheelsmith in Palo Alto.
White Bros. Titanium bottom brkt.
Rock Shox Mag 20 (Modified by a suspension company in LA, can't recall the name of the company but they have slightly longer travel)
I have quite a few spare parts on hand too.
Synchros seat post.
Bontrager saddle.
Hyperlight bars, Control stem, a lot of brand new ATI grips, they were one of our sponsors too.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Bont92 said:


> I have a Bontrager "Race" built in early 92' at the Santa Cruz factory. It's the large frameset. Keith was a co sponsor of our race team (Pinnacle) in Los Gatos at the time. I've owned this bike since new. It's in great condition.
> I haven't ridden it much at all in the last 20 years. It's been sitting idle in my garage for too long so it needs a new home.
> What do you guys think I could ask for it? Located in the S.F. Bay area. All of the components/parts on this bike are from the 92/93 era.
> XT Group.
> ...


They're at the lowest price I've ever seen at this point. In the past I would have said $800 + for a clean setup like yours but I'm not sure these days, I've seen decent race frames only get $120 - $150.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Bont92 said:


> I have a Bontrager "Race" built in early 92' at the Santa Cruz factory. It's the large frameset. Keith was a co sponsor of our race team (Pinnacle) in Los Gatos at the time. I've owned this bike since new. It's in great condition.
> I haven't ridden it much at all in the last 20 years. It's been sitting idle in my garage for too long so it needs a new home.
> What do you guys think I could ask for it? Located in the S.F. Bay area. All of the components/parts on this bike are from the 92/93 era.
> XT Group.
> ...


Ironically this was posted at Pinkbike today.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/now-that-was-a-bike-bontrager-race-lite.html

Nice bike!


----------



## Bont92 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, it's gone to a new home. Sold it on craigslist, took a whole 2 hours to sell it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bont92 said:


> Well, it's gone to a new home. Sold it on craigslist, took a whole 2 hours to sell it.


Shoot, just sent you a PM about it. Cool bike with some Los Gatos ties!


----------



## Bont92 (Feb 23, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Shoot, just sent you a PM about it. Cool bike with some Los Gatos ties!


Sorry, I've had several inquiries about it tonight, didn't know if anyone would be interested. First person contacted within 2 hours and bought it. I'll miss it, for sure.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

91 GT Karakoram. Not for sale, picked this up on craigslist for $75. Spent another $65 on tune up, seatpost unseizing, and rear hub rebuild. All original except for saddle and tires. Complete LX build including hubs.

My first mtb was the 91 GT Karakoram Elite, which has better tubing and DX instead of LX components. I've had an eye out for this for a long time. Can't wait to take it out for a spin.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

*Old '94 Zaskar Anodized Blue*

Any idea what these guys are going for these days? It's damn near perfect with the exception of a small pinky nail sized ding on the downtube...


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

roaringfork said:


> View attachment 1185336
> 
> 
> 91 GT Karakoram. Not for sale, picked this up on craigslist for $75. Spent another $65 on tune up, seatpost unseizing, and rear hub rebuild. All original except for saddle and tires. Complete LX build including hubs.
> ...


I don't think they're worth a ton, but such cool paintjobs on these. Awesome find.


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi all.
Backstory. I put together this Psycle Werks Wild Hare for a good friend of mine when we graduated from college back in 1999. He rarely rode it for the next 3 years (1-2 times a year) before he took a job over in Japan. This bike sat in a storage since up to two years ago when he decided to give it back to me. I rebuilt the Hayes mag brakes, hubs and bottom bracket as well as the Nixon fork ( a 2005 upgrade after he blew his original Judy T). After reconditioning it, I rode it maybe twice last year and shelved it because I have so many other bikes.

I'd like to sell it and can't find any comparable out there. So first, what would be a reasonable price to ask and is there a website that maybe caters to older/retro bike marketplace?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*S-Works wheelset with Hugi compact hubs*

So what would a set of wheels from the mid-late 90's with S-Works rims and Hugi Compact hubs be worth, ballpark? Great condition except a bit of rub on the rims.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

ozzer said:


> Hi all.
> Backstory. I put together this Psycle Werks Wild Hare for a good friend of mine when we graduated from college back in 1999. He rarely rode it for the next 3 years (1-2 times a year) before he took a job over in Japan. This bike sat in a storage since up to two years ago when he decided to give it back to me. I rebuilt the Hayes mag brakes, hubs and bottom bracket as well as the Nixon fork ( a 2005 upgrade after he blew his original Judy T). After reconditioning it, I rode it maybe twice last year and shelved it because I have so many other bikes.
> 
> I'd like to sell it and can't find any comparable out there. So first, what would be a reasonable price to ask and is there a website that maybe caters to older/retro bike marketplace?


You could probably get $200 or so for the frame, so I would more or less use that as a base and figure the total based on the components.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

jmmUT said:


> So what would a set of wheels from the mid-late 90's with S-Works rims and Hugi Compact hubs be worth, ballpark? Great condition except a bit of rub on the rims.


$100 for the set, maybe $125 shipped. The specialized QRs are a cool addition, maybe an extra $25-40 for those.


----------



## chtucker (Aug 14, 2004)

Pics to follow, but I am going to throw this out there to see what people think...

1996 WTB Phoenix 
White Bros front fork
King Headset
Deore XT triple drivetrain and brake levers
WTB Roller cam rear brake
WTB rear grease guard hub
I believe Deore XT front hub (To be verified)
I believe Deore XT front cantilevers (To be verified)
TBD bottom bracket
Easton Seat post
WTB 98 SST saddle
Ibis Stem (and maybe bars?)


----------



## chtucker (Aug 14, 2004)

Well that didn’t last long/wasn’t painful., sold for $900 to a good home


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

It'll be well loved!!!!


----------



## chtucker (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Matt! It was a pleasure meeting you. I have had the bike for 17+ years. It never occurred to me to sell, but as I said, I really never got attached to it. My first and only love is the Fat Chance. Maybe a FC 2.0 will warm my heart.

Enjoy it!


----------



## SludgeFactory (Jul 11, 2008)

*1988 Mountain Goat Escape Goat*

Hi All,

I've been thinking of selling my 88 Mountain Goat Escape Goat and I can't find any comparable bikes online to get a value. Does anyone have an idea of what vintage Mountain Goat's are worth or what a fair asking price would be? Thanks


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

SludgeFactory said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been thinking of selling my 88 Mountain Goat Escape Goat and I can't find any comparable bikes online to get a value. Does anyone have an idea of what vintage Mountain Goat's are worth or what a fair asking price would be? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1193858


In briefly searching I found a few examples. They were in the $350 - $400 range but they're a few years old, so I wouldn't be certain on that. Seems like it would be worth quite a bit more to me.


----------



## SludgeFactory (Jul 11, 2008)

jestep said:


> In briefly searching I found a few examples. They were in the $350 - $400 range but they're a few years old, so I wouldn't be certain on that. Seems like it would be worth quite a bit more to me.


Thanks for the reply. I would think they would be worth a little more than that but maybe not. I'll just have to keep my eye out.


----------



## saflatland (Apr 8, 2018)

I am looking for a bar stem that is 25.4mm and 1 inch, preferably less than 100mm long and has some angle to it. Very difficult to locate one. Any suggestions?


----------



## deathispeace (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I've gotten my hands on a cunningham rollercam brake with a WTB brace. Its a bit rusty on some of the steel pieces, and it came with a custom titanium anti-chain suck device. Could I get a WIW?


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

deathispeace said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've gotten my hands on a cunningham rollercam brake with a WTB brace. Its a bit rusty on some of the steel pieces, and it came with a custom titanium anti-chain suck device. Could I get a WIW?


Good find, price can vary, but pics always help , of both the brake and that Ti chain suck device! Cheers and I'm sure you won't have a hard time getting it off your hands. BTW, where did you find it?
Cheers,


----------



## deathispeace (Jun 22, 2016)

I found it on a hodgepodge bike that someone pieced together. Random xt m739 rapidfire shifter brake lever combo, m730 canti brake on front, the cunningham brake on the underside u-brake mount, wtb king patent pending grease guard headset, m735 front derailleur, m732 rear derailleur, crank brothers dogbone crank, all on a 1997 diamondback arrival frame. There's an unknown bottom bracket that seems to be a pressed in titanium due to magnets not sticking to the axel, but it has threaded cups. A neighbor was using it as a commuter for a while and was selling it and so I snatched it


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Those are the best ways to come across those rare to rare'ish parts, as I said pics would be nice when you get a chance. I'm sure people will chime in with prices and maybe offers? I might be interested in the rollercam. Cheers


----------



## deathispeace (Jun 22, 2016)

Diamondback Arrival Components by Peaceisdeath | Photobucket

I linked the images here

Help IDing the anti chain suck device would be great


----------



## derOLF (Jun 29, 2018)

*Greetings from Germany*

Hello everyone, I am writing you from Germany and I own a really nice Kuwahara oncilla MTB from the early 2000's. I was always unsure if I should sell it or not. So I decided to ask some folks that answer me that question. I know the bike probably doesn't fit into the category of being vintage, but let's call it a young timer! I did actually read the forums faq, but I don't want to put the bike into ebay for 99 cent's - no not gonna happen!

Regarding the bike's condition, yes it needs cleaning, yes it is fully functional, it need some new parts like a new chain, probably a new disk (front) and (back) and tires and some oil 

Anyway let's get to the meat, shall we?

https://postimg.cc/image/b3fj05ncd/
https://postimg.cc/image/j8xkyctlp/
https://postimg.cc/image/hh4m3i7ot/
https://postimg.cc/image/ni2b0o9rh/
https://postimg.cc/image/ula6gd7i5/
https://postimg.cc/image/89cdn15u5/
https://postimg.cc/image/yuewindd9/
https://postimg.cc/image/h5n5qiebh/
https://postimg.cc/image/nw3mzzr7h/

I would love to hear your opinions, it might be that this bike don't fit any "kuwahara" fan restrictions, because it might be to new, it was one of the last models to get your hands on. I bought it around the year 2000 (I am not exactly sure) and it hat a new price of around 2.400 Euro's

I bought it for less because it was the last years model...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Typically photos showing the drive side of the bike and drivetrain component details are helpful in determining value. The bike is not old enough or unique enough to interest a collector and not new enough to compete with newer bikes for a buyer's attention unless it is at a very low price. The likely buyer is someone looking for an inexpensive bike to ride around the neighborhood or someone looking to buy an inexpensive bike for their kid. If you like to ride it and enjoy it, your best bet is to keep it and enjoy it.


----------



## hfrank (Jul 26, 2018)

*Pair of Raleigh Supercourse Road Bikes (circa 1974)*

I'm 75 and gave up bicycling many years ago--after my fourth knee operation made it impossible to get around a crankset. My wife and I have a pair of Raleigh Supercourses (model DL-100 purchased in 1974), originally set up by Olympic bicycle guru Matt Assenmacher. Condition is somewhere between GOOD and VERY GOOD (i.e., no mechanical issues, but definitely need a tuning after hanging unused for 40 years) and have a lot of high-quality components--Avocet II saddles, rear luggage racks, frame pump (one), Sugino chainwheels, Shimano clusters (proportional gearing), duralumin wheels, 110 psi tires, Campagnolo bar-end shifters and seat post on one of the two. Miscellaneous accessories: spokes, spoke wrench, bicycle wrenches, cable, third hand, stands, tire irons, tire repair kits, various lubricants, etc. Can someone suggest what I should be asking for the whole kit?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

hfrank said:


> I'm 75 and gave up bicycling many years ago--after my fourth knee operation made it impossible to get around a crankset. My wife and I have a pair of Raleigh Supercourses (model DL-100 purchased in 1974), originally set up by Olympic bicycle guru Matt Assenmacher. Condition is somewhere between GOOD and VERY GOOD (i.e., no mechanical issues, but definitely need a tuning after hanging unused for 40 years) and have a lot of high-quality components--Avocet II saddles, rear luggage racks, frame pump (one), Sugino chainwheels, Shimano clusters (proportional gearing), duralumin wheels, 110 psi tires, Campagnolo bar-end shifters and seat post on one of the two. Miscellaneous accessories: spokes, spoke wrench, bicycle wrenches, cable, third hand, stands, tire irons, tire repair kits, various lubricants, etc. Can someone suggest what I should be asking for the whole kit?


Not my expertise, but looking at what has sold on ebay, $100 - $500. https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...+course&_sacat=177858&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1

Don't take that as anything remotely definitive though, sometimes there are specific frames or components that can dramatically change the price. Just giving you something to start with.


----------



## hfrank (Jul 26, 2018)

jestep said:


> Not my expertise, but looking at what has sold on ebay, $100 - $500. https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...+course&_sacat=177858&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1
> 
> Don't take that as anything remotely definitive though, sometimes there are specific frames or components that can dramatically change the price. Just giving you something to start with.


Thanks for the link. Actually, eBay was my first look. It was the range ($100-500) that sent me scurrying for other sources.


----------



## AXME (Aug 8, 2018)

I've got a High Sierra that needs a new home. I bought it new in '86 (think that was the year). It's white and brown, size 21" if anyone's interested....


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

If it's safe to ride, just donate it to bikes for kids or the like.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I know this is an old thread but wanted to clarify that a yellow High Sierra is a '88.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

A friend of mine was cleaning out his dad's garage and he gifted me with an oldie. I'm not sure exactly what year, but looks to be 83 or 84. All original parts, but needs a complete overhaul.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Culling - Salsa a la carte*

Hello folks, took a bit of a hiatus, between work and a lunatic home building project I've been busy. That last massive undertaking is also why I'm writing here. So, I've had to cull the small herd, the P-22 R/W/B went easily and fairly as a anniversary present as did the P-29.

In either case the last to go (holding on to brazed ones) will be my beloved Salsa A la carte with the dirt drop set-up. I'm going to first try to sell it here and Bay Area craigslist, but can you all chime in and tell me if this is a good starting. Here are a couple pics, the wheels will be Shimano XT (732?) laced to Mavic 231s. The rest is evident, but Salsa P-10? drop stem, RM-2 bars, very nice Bontrager comp fork in chrome, M900 brakes and crank, with XT front rear der......does $1,400 sound like a fair jumping off point? it's a 19.5" and hence fit a good range of heights...FYI Bonty frame also up for sale


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I couldn't even get $200 for a good condition racelite a few months ago, so Bontrager values are at an all time low IMO. The switchblade is easily worth more than the Bontrager frame though. Those are borderline unobtainium at this point. I have no clue on that salsa frame.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks Man, and yeah I've seen that with the Bontys, I'll actually keep it for another days build. For the moment I'll keep the Bontrager fork on the salsa, I have a IRD Ti expedition (I think that's what they called them) fork I'll sell off load separately on ebay, that should bring about the same, no? Cheers and best


----------



## Don Plumley (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi - newbie post.

I've posted my 1983 Specialized Stumpjumper in the Classifieds. I'm the original owner, and only the seat is not original. Values on eBay (and the other boards) seem all over the place. Anyone want to share an opinion?

Thanks,

Don

Ad copy:
I purchased this 1983 Stumpjumper in Davis, CA when I was an undergraduate. I've kept it since and rarely ridden. It's time for her to go to someone that will value a true classic - 2nd production year of the Stumpumper.

Unmodified bike - the seat and grips are new (and I have the original grips); newish tires/tubes/wires/pads.


Lugged Cro-Moly Frame
Biplane Cro-Moly fork
Araya 7X 26 x 1.75 Rims
Specialized sealed Hubs
Suntour XC II "Beartrap" Pedals
Sugino AT Crank
Suntour 5 speed freewheel
Sugino Sealed Bottom Bracket
Suntour Mountech Front/Rear Derailleur
Suntour Power Thumb Shifters
Specialized X 1 2 Bars
SR Slingshot Stem
Specialized alloy Headset
Shimano Deore XT cantilever brakes
Tommaselli Racer Brake Levers
SR Laprade Seat Post

S/N is M3J76922 - 1983 build.

I think the condition is excellent considering the age. Normal scratches from use. Scratches on the left crank arm from a stand I used.

I've seen prices from $500-$800 on eBay, so I can list it there. But I thought coming to a forum where enthusiasts hang out would be a better place to start.

Please let me know if you have any questions. I also have more photos available.

Any comments or suggestions welcome as well.

Thank you for looking!​


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Bullseye Hubs / Wheels*

Picked these up last summer, wondering what their value is.

130mm spacing, 6sp freewheel, bolt-on hubs, 32 DT spokes, Mavic MA40 rims

Thanks


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Cook Titanium Bottom Bracket*

I haven't seen one of these for sale, any idea as to what it's worth?

133mm Ti spindle, some tool marks:





















Thanks


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

just bought a steel and a Ti version both NOS. Ti i paid $140 and the steel i paid $85


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Any thoughts on the Bullseye wheels?

Just cleaned them up and they look nearly new.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

*88 Fisher Montare XT*

I realize the main interest in this bike may lie in the XT components. All are in excellent shape...some scuffs on the cranks but U-Brake, shifters, derailleurs are super. I bought it recently, but afraid it's going to be too small for me. I don't really want to break it up, as the paint is excellent as are most of the decals. It's a time capsule, evidently someone just stored it away. Is this just a rider? I'm not sure I want to sell it?!

Best, Rich


----------



## ACER000 (Feb 2, 2019)

S-Works steel from 1994-1996 range. Serial number is 93XXXXX. Reciept says 1996.

Has usual chips and dings. As well as a dent on one tube. Also some paint issues around the front logo and headset area.

Component list:
- Front Fork: RockShox SID XC with pump
- Headset: Chris King Threadset
- Brakes: XTR BR-M951 / 950
- Brake Levers: XTR BL-M950
- Front Derailleur: XTR FD-M900
- Rear Derailleur: XTR RD-M900
- Crankset: XTR FC-M900
- Cassette: XTR CS-M900
- Rear Hub: XTR FH-M950
- Rear Skewer: XTR
- Pedals: XTR clipless pedals and the ones shown
- Front Hub: White Industries Tracker
- Front Wheel: 26" Mavic 217 S.U.P. CD Ceramic
- Front Tire: Specialized Dirt Control Sport 26x1.9
- Rear Wheel: 26" Mavic x618 CD
- Rear Tire: Specialized Dirt Master Sport 26x1.9
- Seat: Selle Italia
- Seatpost: Easton ct-w 26.8 carbon fiber nlm

Repairs/maintenance needed:
- Need seal kit on shocks
- One tire needs new tube
- Needs new grip shifter handles (rubber is breaking down)

Thanks!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Not sure on an exact price, these steel S Works are pretty rare, I've only seen a few of them ever, most from that year range are those M2 matrix stuff. This is a 95 I'm pretty sure. The groupset and 1in SID fork is definitely worth something though, those forks are impossible to find these days and still in demand. The M900 stuff is like vintage bike porn. Great bike. I'm sure someone else might have an actual clue if the frame is worth anything.


----------



## Addyat (Feb 14, 2019)

*My pride and joy*


----------



## ashmite (Jun 24, 2007)

*Late 80's Grove X*

Would $200-$250 be a fair price for a custom Grove X 19" frame w/ Hothead bars and Hot Rod cranks. It also has matching 1st gen Rock Shocks, a first time for Grove painters.

It needs some TLC as it has been sitting for years. No major issues other than the shocks need new seals, but new cables, brake pads and repack/replace bearings and clean the derailers and it'd be good to go.

Wife wants it gone. I don't want to trash it due to its rather unique design.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

ashmite said:


> Would $200-$250 be a fair price for a custom Grove X 19" frame w/ Hothead bars and Hot Rod cranks. It also has matching 1st gen Rock Shocks, a first time for Grove painters.
> 
> It needs some TLC as it has been sitting for years. No major issues other than the shocks need new seals, but new cables, brake pads and repack/replace bearings and clean the derailers and it'd be good to go.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume you received some private messages on this one.


----------



## ashmite (Jun 24, 2007)

cegrover said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume you received some private messages on this one.


You, Sir, are correct. That is crazy. I knew it was a cool bike, but wow.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

ashmite said:


> Would $200-$250 be a fair price for a custom Grove X 19" frame w/ Hothead bars and Hot Rod cranks. It also has matching 1st gen Rock Shocks, a first time for Grove painters.
> 
> It needs some TLC as it has been sitting for years. No major issues other than the shocks need new seals, but new cables, brake pads and repack/replace bearings and clean the derailers and it'd be good to go.
> 
> Wife wants it gone. I don't want to trash it due to its rather unique design.


Dear lord, that's the garage find of the year or last 10...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

ashmite said:


> Would $200-$250 be a fair price for a custom Grove X 19" frame w/ Hothead bars and Hot Rod cranks. It also has matching 1st gen Rock Shocks, a first time for Grove painters.
> 
> It needs some TLC as it has been sitting for years. No major issues other than the shocks need new seals, but new cables, brake pads and repack/replace bearings and clean the derailers and it'd be good to go.
> 
> ...


Just curious....after all the PMs, what did it sell for?

Steve


----------



## ashmite (Jun 24, 2007)

I have an offer for $500 shipped. 

I also happen to know where there is another... With the only '57 Chevy flame paint job Grove ever attempted. "Never Again" was the comment after that....


----------



## Baconator (Jul 28, 2018)

Hahaha I'd love to see that. Also $500 shipped to where? I'm in the Boston area, if it's reasonably close I might take you up


----------



## npn (Sep 19, 2016)

*Fair Price for This Mint Stumpjumper M2 Pro*

Continuation of this thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/price-older-stumpjumper-1071105.html

1998 Stumpjumper M2 Pro stock, except tires and seat.

Looking to post on ebay, so I'd appreciate input on what I can expect to sell if for:

View attachment 1243305

View attachment 1243306

View attachment 1243307

View attachment 1243308

View attachment 1243309


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

npn said:


> Continuation of this thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/price-older-stumpjumper-1071105.html
> 
> 1998 Stumpjumper M2 Pro stock, except tires and seat.
> 
> ...


Added this to the VRC WIW Thread. Probably get more info here.


----------



## MTBchewie (Apr 4, 2019)

*Vintage Scott Boulder*

Hi Im interested in getting some feedback on this 86? Scott Boulder. I picked it up at a garage sale.
It is all original (I think) except the huffy seat, the grips and the walmart tires. It needs to be cleaned but it seems to be in good shape.
Full SunTure group. 
This Bike predates my own riding carreer by a few years so Im not up to speed on the groupo used but Im thinking I will clean it up and use it as a cruiser. Or maybe flip it if its worth a lot.
WIW?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

MTBchewie said:


> Hi Im interested in getting some feedback on this 86? Scott Boulder. I picked it up at a garage sale.
> Ill take a better pic of the drivetrain side, but this will have to do until I get home from work.
> It is all original (I think) except the huffy seat, the grips and the walmart tires. It needs to be cleaned but it seems to be in good shape.
> Full SunTure group.
> This Bike predates my own riding carreer by a few years so Im not up to speed on the groupo used but Im thinking I will clean it up and use it as a cruiser. Or maybe flip it if its worth a lot.


Definitely mid-80s and the rollercam brakes are a plus, even if they are the "fully drilled" ones.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBchewie (Apr 4, 2019)

cegrover said:


> Definitely mid-80s and the rollercam brakes are a plus, even if they are the "fully drilled" ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info on the Roller cams I need to do a little research on that.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Seeing more of it, I'll guess it a 1986 or 1987. You can date code the components.

Date of Manufacture of Bicycle Components can be used to date a bike: component dating

Here is the other kind of roller cam. I put these on my 1987 Schwinn Paramountain, but they came from a high-end Ross from about 1986-1987 (bike was bought for the brakes  ). I sold the Paramountain a while back...


----------



## MTBchewie (Apr 4, 2019)

So are the "fully drilled" like yours better?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

MTBchewie said:


> So are the "fully drilled" like yours better?


Yes.

Although it is because of the spring design.


----------



## MTBchewie (Apr 4, 2019)

Shayne said:


> Yes.
> 
> Although it is because of the spring design.


Thanks for the education.


----------



## MTBchewie (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello all I am looking at this early 90s Bridgestone. The guy wants $100 for it. The picture kinda sucks. any thoughts?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

npn said:


> Continuation of this thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/price-older-stumpjumper-1071105.html
> 
> 1998 Stumpjumper M2 Pro stock, except tires and seat.
> 
> Looking to post on ebay, so I'd appreciate input on what I can expect to sell if for:


I bought a really low mile 15.5" version of that exact bike for my daughter two years ago. I paid either $300 or $350.


----------



## adlu (May 2, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and am getting back into mountain biking after a 10-year hiatus. I'm looking for an old steel 26" wheel frame to use for a long-distance bikepacking trip in Latin America. 

I found a 1991 Trek 970 on Craigslist. It has all original components and the owner says it's in excellent condition, mostly ridden on pavement. What would be a fair price for it, assuming the owner's right about the condition? 

I've read older threads saying about $175, but I have a feeling that the value of these old steel frames has gone up the last few years.

Thanks!


----------



## azwcat (May 22, 2019)

*1998 Ibis Mojo hardtail mountain bike, with 24 spd XTR groupset, 17" frame*

Hello,
Looking to sell my trusty steed...trying to gauge the current value.

History:
I originally bought this bike from a coworker while working at a bike shop, Island Triathlon & Bike, circa 1999 in Honolulu (no paperwork) while stationed at Pearl Harbor. I also rode this bike in England while stationed in London. During my travels, this bike has also been ridden in Canada, CA, AZ, CO, UT, and VA.

Reason for Selling:
Although I love this bike and swore I would never sell it, I no longer have room to store and would rather it find a good home and actually get ridden.

I just listed on ebay if you want to view better quality images.

Specifics:
This is a 1998 Ibis Mojo steel hardtail mountain bike, built with 1999 Shimano XTR 24 spd groupset and Raceface components. This bike is 98% original, one-of-a kind build.

This frame was hand-built in Sebastopol, CA, USA. Although Ibis Cycles doesn't have a historical database for older bikes (all historical data was lost when the company was sold in 2000 to an investment group, different computer system, etc), here's the Ibis Mojo's S/N: 4361.

Below are the detailed specifications:

1998 Ibis Mojo, steel frame, 'Gang Green' color, Small, 17" Seat Tube, 22.25" Top Tube
1999 Marzocchi Bomber Z2 Superfly suspension fork, 65mm travel, 1 1/8" steerer
• includes original shock pump
1999 Shimano XTR 24 speed groupset
• XT front derailleur
XTR Rear cassette, 12-32T
XTR Front/Rear Shifter/Brake Levers
XTR Front/Rear brake calipers
Cane Creek headset
Bontrager Race Lite wheelset w/ Kris King Hubs
Raceface Cranks, 175; triple ring (46/34/24)
Raceface BB, titanium spindle
Raceface seatpost
Raceface stems, 120mm
Raceface bar
Onza bar ends
WTB/Bontrager seat
- also have Raceface 140mm stem and Marzocchi Bomber shock pump

* * non original: new tires, chain, XT pedals

Geometry:
Cyclofiend: Ibis Catalogs & Ephemera: 1998 Model Year

Although the bike is more than 20 years old, it's still in great shape. Yes, it's been ridden and enjoyed, so, it does have some wear and tear from years of enjoyment. But, it has spent more time hanging on the wall than it's been ridden the last few years, main reason it needs a good home.

As shown in the pictures, the non-drive side Ibis decal (downtube) is scratched from a previous shipment, and the top tube has a small 'ding' from a ride (don't recall when/how). Also some scratches around the bottom bracket from the chain popping off during past rides.

Honestly, if I were to keep the bike, I would have it restored with a fresh coat of paint, clear coat, and new decals.

I found a great shop that does restorations, located in MA:

http://www.hottubes.com/

Full restoration quote: $900 (frame only), which includes: dent repair, sand blasting, paint, clear coat, decals, all labor. The turnaround time is approximately 6-8 weeks.

I'm sure there's plenty of other options for a cheaper price.

In terms of replacement decals, I've contacted Ibis and they sell all decals for past models online.

Ibis decals:
Chuck Ibis | Chuck Spew

Let me know if you have any questions. I have more pictures if requested.


----------



## slj (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey guys I recently picked up a Klein Quantum Road bike with dura ace components the bike has seen very little use and is almost new save for a small dent in one of the seat stays and some weird goo on the seat tube looks like a bottle mount but looks super ugly.

It has a awesome purple and gold two toned paint job it looks like its a pretty special bike but I'm not sure how much it would be worth

It has an aluminum plaque on the down tube that says
Gradient precision tube set 
Made in USA 
Chehalis Washington


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

slj said:


> Hey guys I recently picked up a Klein Quantum Road bike with dura ace components the bike has seen very little use and is almost new save for a small dent in one of the seat stays and some weird goo on the seat tube looks like a bottle mount but looks super ugly.
> 
> It has a awesome purple and gold two toned paint job it looks like its a pretty special bike but I'm not sure how much it would be worth
> 
> ...


I don't know much about road bikes so I don't want to comment a price. Here's the ebay sold items for that model though:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Klein+Quantum&_sacat=0&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I know this is no unicorn, but I've never seen this. 
Ringle hub with offset spacers on locknuts.
They specify, 'this side down'.
Came from a 1995 Y22 I purchased. 
Rear hub was 'REAL' in red that would develop slop. 
Any specific value, or just shovel it onto eBay?









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

If you'll look closely, you'll notice the axle ends aren't round. They are actually sort of "D" shaped, with the flat part in the 'down' direction. The idea was to help stiffen up the fork ends by giving more surface area against the dropouts to help reduce torsional flex.

Did it actually work? I doubt you could ever measure it, but sure, it couldn't have hurt.


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

azwcat said:


> Hello,
> Looking to sell my trusty steed...trying to gauge the current value.
> 
> History:
> ...


Bummer about the size. If it were bigger I'd make an offer right now. That's a sweet ride.


----------



## waizone (Jul 31, 2010)

Please delete


----------



## waizone (Jul 31, 2010)

Have a 1997 Santa Cruz Heckler in good condition. Trans red w/ polished swing arm. Size large (18"). Mostly original with some nice upgrades including Marzocchi Bomber shock, Chris King Headset. Also have original documentation. Selling to make room. Thoughts


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

1991 Cannondale SE Omega. Smaller size (17"). Good condition. Mavic headset, no Cooks though. Red spring on shock. Xt seatpost binder (not mavic).

Also has a Rockshox RS1 on it, circa 1990 probably. Non-functional, doesn't hold air. Cracked top cap. Otherwise good shape. RS1s go for between $50 for "parts" and $200 if they still hold air. I considered this a parts fork.

Stripped the frame of components and Sold both frame/fork together for $150 + shipping.

From my research, a complete SE Omega with Cooks and Graftons would probably sell for between $500-$1000 on ebay, if marketed to the retrobike crowd, and in a larger size.

In my case I just wanted to move the bike since the fork was dead and hard to rebuild, and the size was too small for me to really enjoy it. Thought I might fill folks in case they had these and were wanting to sell.


----------



## npn (Sep 19, 2016)

1996 Raleigh MCC-8 Carbon fiber frame, what is it worth?

https://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/rare-ish-carbon-fiber-raleigh-frame-1121913.html#post14442733


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

*Lawwill Trophy Hardtail*









Trophy frame with Lawwill Leader 3

What do you guys thing its worth?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

rudymexico said:


> View attachment 1296385
> 
> 
> Trophy frame with Lawwill Leader 3
> ...


That's a good one. The Leader 3 seems to be hovering around $125-$200 depending on condition, but the Trophy frame is a bit more rare, so prices aren't easily established. Worse is that information about Trophy Products frames is near non-existant. We know that Lawwill worked with Trophy to produce some early prototype DH bikes (that would later be sold as Yeti's) but your hardtail was nearly identical to the Lawwill Legend full-suspension bike in the front triangle.

Usually, retrobike prices are determined by the rarity of the bike, where it was made/by whom, and the amount of rare bits attached to it (Graftons, Cook Bros Cranks, Paul's). A rare frame with a unique fork and really common components isn't worth as much as a more common frame with lots of really rare aftermarket add-ons. Cook Brothers cranks sell for $300 on their own, combine that with some other rare components on a good riding frame and you can hit $600-$1000 pretty quick.

Your options are start it at maybe $500 with good pictures on Retrobike.co.uk or try to sell it via ebay and see what it bids up to. The only way this bike is worth any money is if you're willing to ship it. Local sales of vintage/retro stuff are abysmal. You gotta find the right buyer, and that takes a global audience.

You may want to track down contact information for Joe Lawwill to see if he might explain who was welding and where Trophy Products was based. Building the history of the bike might increase its value.


----------



## npn (Sep 19, 2016)

PHeller said:


> Usually, retrobike prices are determined by the rarity of the bike, where it was made/by whom, and the amount of rare bits attached to it (Graftons, Cook Bros Cranks, Paul's). A rare frame with a unique fork and really common components isn't worth as much as a more common frame with lots of really rare aftermarket add-ons. Cook Brothers cranks sell for $300 on their own, combine that with some other rare components on a good riding frame and you can hit $600-$1000 pretty quick.


I've been wondering lately on pricing older frames and the demand for them.

What would you say about my 1996 Raleigh MCC-8 Carbon fiber frame?

I believe it's made in the US and from comments such as "I didn't know Raleigh made a carbon fiber frame back then" I believe it's rare but maybe not that popular.?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

npn said:


> I've been wondering lately on pricing older frames and the demand for them.
> 
> What would you say about my 1996 Raleigh MCC-8 Carbon fiber frame?
> 
> I believe it's made in the US and from comments such as "I didn't know Raleigh made a carbon fiber frame back then" I believe it's rare but maybe not that popular.?


Exactly. It's a relatively rare bike, but they aren't that popular, largely because the history of those frames isn't super well known. It sold for a single year (96). Raleigh USA was building its frames in Kent, Washington. Whether this frame was built at the Kent plant or elsewhere is up for debate. There is a slight possibility like earlier special frames (the Tomac Litespeed and replicas) it was produced by Raleigh Special Products in Nottingham, UK.

Knowing more about the frame, like where it was built and how many were produced might help it's sale.

As with all things vintage/retro, you've gotta cast your ad far and wide, and be willing to ship.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (Dec 9, 2009)

*Motiv with M737 from attic*

Hello,

I am a bike guy and while I know all of these parts on this bike, I cannot find out anything about it.

the parts are all Shimano XT M737 and are in quite good shape ( crank is nearly pristine). I have no idea on what it is worth, but this is a Motiv T6 Aluminum frame with Cr-Mo fork. The tires appear to be period correct Ritchey MegaBite Zmax - Everything is in great shape.
See the pictures below. Any ID help would be appreciated.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

The components are worth more than the bike complete. $100. 

Unfortunately Motiv was long associated with cheap department store bikes, and Costco even sold the brand for a while. They did make some nicer road bikes, and back in the 80's they had some of the first "real" MTBs, but by 90's they were cheap, mass produced, factory built frames. 

With a few exceptions, if you can't track down the specific builder/welder of a bike, the value drops off quickly, unless the whole brand was associated with high-end bikes (Cannondale, Specialized, Bridgestone, Klein, etc). Motiv was not one of those brands.


----------



## obkook (Feb 21, 2012)

*Vintage Breezer Storm*

I've got a Breezer Storm that I bought new in 1995. It was dead stock at the time and probably a '92 or 94 model year. It's currently built up as a single speed.

I'd like to free up some space and since this comes from such a legend in MTB, I figured that I might find someone here who would value it as much as I have.

Any idea what this bike mike go for?


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

*1996 Klein Pulse II*

Time to get rid of this old gem.

1996 Klein Pulse II, Rock Shox Judy XC with speed springs, Kooka crank, Pauls love levers, Shimano XT components with (newer) Sram attack shifters (also have original era correct x-rays), Nuke Proof hubs, Mavic 217 SUP rims, ect. I believe everything is era correct aside from cables, shifters, grips, and tires.

It is in fantastic mechanical condition, completely rebuilt ~100 miles ago. There is some cosmetic wear and tear, notably three dents in the top tube that have been there forever and are unsightly but don't seem to be anything that would cause a failure.

WIW? Looks like some of these components are going for quite a bit on ebay. Am I better off parting it out? I'd rather not but I cannot imagine it going for anything near what the sum of all its parts are going for individually. Also, where is a good place to sell this? Here?? Do I dare put this it on ebay!?! It is in W. Michigan if anyone local is interested.

TIA for any insight!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Dustin Mustangs said:


> Time to get rid of this old gem.
> 
> 1996 Klein Pulse II, Rock Shox Judy XC with speed springs, Kooka crank, Pauls love levers, Shimano XT components with (newer) Sram attack shifters (also have original era correct x-rays), Nuke Proof hubs, Mavic 217 SUP rims, ect. I believe everything is era correct aside from cables, shifters, grips, and tires.
> 
> ...


Something like $400 if you just threw it on ebay as a complete bike. The components are worth way more though. I hate suggesting parting out a bike, but you could probably get 2 or 3 times as much selling everything separately.


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

jestep said:


> Something like $400 if you just threw it on ebay as a complete bike. The components are worth way more though. I hate suggesting parting out a bike, but you could probably get 2 or 3 times as much selling everything separately.


Another approach would be to sell off the really high end parts separately and replace them with used Shimano LX level parts. Then you can sell the bike locally. If your frame is not pristine there might not be that much interest in it. The Covid-19 situation created a shortage of bikes and good used bikes sell for decent money. This approach only makes sense if you do your own bike wrenching.


----------



## bkmdano12 (Jul 30, 2020)

*1997 sts-1*

What would this go for today in the shape it's in?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Without any decent pictures of the parts except for the cranks, if it's XTR, I'd just part it out and sell on ebay. I don't think that bike is going to sell for that much. There is a certain market for the wheels, but again, part it out.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

*Onza Ti*

Still have the fancy original plastic box they came in.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

GT_guy said:


> Still have the fancy original plastic box they came in.
> View attachment 1363449
> 
> View attachment 1363445
> View attachment 1363447


NIB you're looking at ~$250+ pretty easily, maybe quite a bit more since new ones essentially don't exist anymore at all.


----------



## Robbrt (Feb 16, 2006)

*Kestrel CSX HED XT*

Hey guys! what's going on??....I had purchased a Kestrel CSX a while back. It was used as a commuter..The Rockshox Judy fork was replaced w/ a suspension corrected Surly 1x1...Overall a good little commuter. It was just too small for me....so I posted it up for sale, It has period specific XT goodies along w/ HED hoops ( not sure if they are the dyed fiberglass...or carbon) and the whole thing is in good condition...not great..not very good...just a solid good. Anyway, I posted it up for 1G..then dropped the price to $800. I've been getting emails telling me that it's not worth $400...and why am I wasting everyone's time...etc... I think $800 is fair for a vintage MTB W/some cool stuff on it right??? I would agree that the wheels are the value to the bike...but even those (to the right person) should be worth almost what i'm asking right??? Thanks in advance for your input.
Robert


----------



## Ann87 (Aug 31, 2019)

*Reply: Kestrel CSX HED XT*

Cool parts or no, the honest truth is that this is currently a mashed-up commuter/cruiser. It's going to take time and effort to disassemble and deal with the unwanted parts. Also, in my experience, the sorts of folks who want old HED wheels are usually pretty picky, and probably already have a completely different build in mind for that wheelset, so the wheels and frame aren't even all that likely to stay together. 
IMHO, if you are dead set on maximizing your return, completely disassemble the bike. Take LOTS of close-up pictures of the stripped frame to show its exact condition. Sell the stripped frame, the wheels, and all the other random parts separately. Maybe all together you could get close to $800 for everything, but it will take time, effort and patience.


----------



## sharp21 (Jul 25, 2014)

Diamondback Racing Axis from 1996. Numbered as 312/500. Condition is 9/10 and I'm going to rebuild the fork before listing.




























It appears to be the same as the Axis R, which was the UK version. Over here it was known as the Team version.

Having trouble finding out anything specifically on this limited edition run, but the bike is gorgeous!

Ti versions seem to go in the $900-$1k range so I imagine this would be closer to $600-$700, but as it's a limited edition that is a bit of a wild card. Appreciate any input!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

That fork isn't doing you any favors, rebuilt or not, but it's really hard to value it because it's hard to tell what parts are on it. Nice parts can really increase the price but it's not possible to tell if there is anything nice on it.


----------



## sharp21 (Jul 25, 2014)

Full spec list: https://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike...Diamondback&Model=Axis&Type=bike#.URgNVWd3lc4


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

sharp21 said:


> Full spec list: https://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike...Diamondback&Model=Axis&Type=bike#.URgNVWd3lc4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless these are highly sought after, which I find no indication they are, although I don't follow diamonback sales at all so I may be wrong on that, I would think more than $300 or so would be tough to get these days. You could compare it to something like Bontrager ti vs. race lite, the ti frames can still go for $1000 and the racelite's now go for $150 - $200 on a good day. But the components on this aren't going to make it worth a ton, so you're completely relying on how much desire there is to own this frame.


----------



## sharp21 (Jul 25, 2014)

jestep said:


> Unless these are highly sought after, which I find no indication they are, although I don't follow diamonback sales at all so I may be wrong on that, I would think more than $300 or so would be tough to get these days. You could compare it to something like Bontrager ti vs. race lite, the ti frames can still go for $1000 and the racelite's now go for $150 - $200 on a good day. But the components on this aren't going to make it worth a ton, so you're completely relying on how much desire there is to own this frame.


That's fair, appreciate the input. I suppose it's like anything else; value is what someone is willing to pay for it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*First Flight Ritchey Zmax repops*

What are a NOS pair of 2.1 worth these days?


----------



## KPrime (Sep 27, 2020)

*1999 Schwinn Homegrown Factory Suspension XTR (Team Race Bike) - Medium - All Original*

I can't seem to revive my old account that goes all the way back to 1999 here on mtbr.com, where I originally purchased this bike.

I bought this bike new in 2000 from the leftover unused Schwinn Factory Racing teams bike 1999 stable. It is the top spec (All XTR) version, built and setup by the racing team mechanics.

All original parts are intact except for the grips which were getting a bit sticky.

The bike is still completely rideable. The front Rock Shox Sid still holds pressure and provides great dampening and the rear Rock Shox Coupe Deluxe moves smoothly.

I still have the original MTR Racing Raptor tires the bike came with and I remounted them for the original look.

I have ridden this bike on and off for the last 20 years. It has always been well maintained and never ridden harder than light XC.

The front shifter levers will only engage the bottom and middle gear, it isn't a problem with the derailleur. I haven't spent much time figure out why as I rarely find myself wanting the top gears these days.

I have an original pivot replacement kit still in the package. I was told that part wore out fast, but I have never felt it had enough play to need to be replaced.

I will also throw in the original Time ATAC pedals that were on it for most of its life.
If you happen to be a size 10 you can have the vintage Shimano shoes that with the mounted clip ins.

I am not sure what this bike is worth, and there aren't many examples for comparison.

I was planning to ask $800 based on the few similar examples I have found sold recently, but please let me know if you think I am way off the mark.

*Spec Sheet:*
Color: Bass Boat Blue / Polished
Size: Medium (17)
Fork: Rock Shox Sid XC SL
Rear Shock: Rock Shox Coupe Deluxe - Coil Over
Headset: Chris King
Crankset: Shimano XTR
F. Derailleur: Shimano XTR
R. Rerailleur: Shimano XTR
Shifters: Shimano XTR
Freewheel: Shimano XTR
Pedals: Time ATAC (unmounted)
Brakes: Shimano XTR V-Brakes
Handlebar: Syncros Riser
Stem: Titec Enduro
Hubs: Shimano XTR
Rims: Mavic X 517
Spokes: DT Revolution 15/17G
Tire: WTB Racing Raptors
Saddle: Giro Fizik Titanium Rails
Seatpost: Titec Titanium Micro Adjustable

*Extras:*
OEM Full pivot replacement kit. 
Shock Air Pump
Mountable Presta Valve Air Pump - Schwinn Branded from 2000
Original Chain Guard
Schwinn Homegrown Stickers


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

*1988 American Bicycle Manufacturing - Comp Lite*

I have a near new 1988 American Bicycle Manufacturing Comp Lite. Size is 18" and has no marks or scars. Full aluminum 6061 T6 with beautiful welding . See this link to see what the spec was originally. MOMBAT: 1988 American Comp Lite

Any ideas of value?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

eredinger said:


> near new..


Based on the picture, at least as far as my old, failing eyes can see, it looks pretty beat up and no longer has the decals. So, you might want to provide better pictures and tell us what type of fork it has.

But based on what I can see, a beat up Comp_lite with a few random parts, might get you $150


----------



## lankycrank (Mar 4, 2019)

obkook said:


> *Vintage Breezer Storm*
> 
> I've got a Breezer Storm that I bought new in 1995. It was dead stock at the time and probably a '92 or 94 model year. It's currently built up as a single speed.
> 
> I'd like to free up some space and since this comes from such a legend in MTB, I figured that I might find someone here who would value it as much as I have.


I have the same bike, bought it from a relative about 5 years ago for 500$. Not sure that's market price, I probably overpaid a bit, but that was my dream bike back in '91 and I bought it for nostalgia's sake. The Storm was the lowest spec model of that range iirc, and you don't see these on eBay or other trading sites that often. The better specced Breezer Thunder was likely more popular.

To get a good price you'd probably need to revert it to stock condition. An alternative option would be to convert this into a 650b gravel bike - the steel frame rugged and pretty compliant, and would make a solid basis for a gravel/commuter. I've seen frames from that time converted to the larger wheels, using v-brakes instead of cantilever, and running 1.5in tyres, and drop bars (hard to find v-brake compatible brake levers), or curved touring bars. This is what I might end up doing to my bike next year.


----------



## 902016 (Dec 26, 2020)

cleared


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

That bike doesn't look like any GT I remember. It looks either a Trek "Y " bike or something from a department store. You can look up. some bikes on the manufacturer's web sites. Also bikepedia or the vintage forum here.

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

xifi1923 said:


> Hello there MTBR community! I was hoping you guys here can identify and appraise this hand me down full suspension bike my uncle gave me. From what I can see with the stickers and the little knowledge I have with bikes it shows a GT Rebound sticker frame, a Shimano STX sticker on the crank and rear derailleur, Shimano FD-30 engraved on the front derailleur, Shimano STX Parallax HB-30 on the front hub, Shimano ST-MC38 on the brake and combo shifter, RST 20A sticker on the rear suspension, and MAInmast shok fork sticker on the fork. I was thinking of upgrading some parts here but I do not know whether or not it would be compatible with the newer ones in the market.
> 
> Here is a photo of the said MTB.
> View attachment 1908612


It's not a GT rebound, I'm sure of that.

The rear shock mount looks like what was often seen on department store and promo bikes, like Jeep, in the late 90's and the completely inappropriate low travel dual crown fork would suggest the same. It could be a mainstream brand, but it's not one I can think of especially with that fork.

In any case, I don't think there's much value to it except what it's worth to you to ride. Older 26in bikes aren't getting much love these days in general, but boat anchor full suspension ones are especially depressed right now and those are the ones from mainstream brands. You're basically looking at whatever you can get for the parts, which are low end, if you were to sell it, there's very little value in the frame and fork IMO.

As far as upgradeability, it's hard to say without seeing it closer. Much of this could be upgraded, but even dropping $100 into the bike is likely more than the bike is worth. Also, a lot of these bikes used weird proprietary components or ones not made to be replaced, so you may not know unless you tear it down. If the cassette is 8 speed, you could likely upgrade if you really wanted to. I personally wouldn't put any money into it, if you do ride it and something wears out, sure replace it, but going to a modern drivetrain on this, while likely possible, isn't worth the money IMO.


----------



## 902016 (Dec 26, 2020)

cleared


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Be aware that cantilevers and v brake levers pull the cables differently, so that means the v's won't work like they should.Those parts aren't worth that much , you would be much better off starting with something different.

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I didn't mention the problems with trying to find a frame that has the same specs as the frame you have, to start you need to make sure that the head tube is the same length and diameter , the same with seat tube. There are other things, but those are the most important.

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


----------



## 902016 (Dec 26, 2020)

cleared


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Is there any market for a late 90's Rock Shox Quad 21R with air cartridges in it? They actually still seem to hold air. Takes canti brakes only. Been hanging on my garage wall for years...


----------



## speedraver (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here although I've been lurking the forum reading MTBR articles and posts for the last 10 years. I need some advise on what would be the best thing to do with a bike which I've recently only realised I've inherited , the bike was dismantled and kept in a bike traveling case and its been sitting in the garage for the last 18 years untouched and forgotten about. Its a Brodie catalyst. I've been doing some searching online for this bike but there isn't much info i can gather on it as i believed it was quite rare and wasn't in production for too long as i read they were handmade by the Canadian bike builder Paul Brodie. Is this a frame worth rebuilding and keeping for the next 20 years or would i be better off buying a brand new bike rather then spending on having it restored?

I'm hoping for some good advise and this place seems to be the best place for it. Would this frame be worth restoring and brought back to life or am i better of spending my money on a new bike? I'm down if i have to spend a little money on getting it back to even better then what it was but would that even be worth it? Info I've gathered so far would be that it was probably hand built back in the 1990s to 1993 era, its probably a steel frame (which means that it could be rusted under the paint work). It also has only a rigid fork which I've made out to be something called the gatorblade and also its currently fitted with some really old school XTR and XT components which probably came with the bike when it was purchased back then.. 

Whatever views and advise would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

If the XTR group on it is original to the bike, the bike is a 1992 or newer. It would be a cool restoration project and even more so if it has sentimental value. However, bikes have come a long way since then and if you are looking for a daily rider your money might be better spent on something a bit newer.


----------



## speedraver (Jun 15, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> If the XTR group on it is original to the bike, the bike is a 1992 or newer. It would be a cool restoration project and even more so if it has sentimental value. However, bikes have come a long way since then and if you are looking for a daily rider your money might be better spent on something a bit newer.


Thank you... yes ,you do make sense , however, restoring it would really be super cool as well...im still on the fence, im just worried as parts for bikes these old school are not readily available here where I'm from.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

Set of black WTB Dirt Drops. Not super vintage as they’re 31.8 but Original Dirt Drops nonetheless. Worth if I were to sell?
Thanks.


----------



## Proto20000 (Jan 19, 2021)

Black Accu Trax fork with 1 1/4" x 7 1/2" steer tube, looks to be NOS. Was looking to trade but seems the "Official Trade Thread" is closed. My Ultimate has a 4 1/2" headtube so cutting it down would be wrong since someone out there needs this fork. Also need a FTW stem to finish the bike.


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

*Soulcraft Plowboy 26in Single Speed Frame w/Rigid Fork*

Curious if there is any market interest in this old frame/fork. This was my first dedicated SS frame bought direct from Sean and Matt (early on when they were both doing Soulcraft) back in 2001. It was my regular ride for several years. The fork is actually an Independent Fabrications fork sourced from them by Sean as they were not making forks at that time. The bike was often ridden with a suspension fork and not the rigid, though it saw action too. The pewter CK headset is still installed. The color is my fave Soulcraft color, pistachio. It's in incredible condition considering it's age. And I'm pretty sure it was a stock medium...not a custom built frame, though this started a string of custom Soulcrafts over the years for me.

I disassembled it 4-5 years ago and it has been garage shelf art since. Limited use for a few years prior to that even. Sold all the parts from it over time. My intention has always been to, well, keep it forever...sentimental stuff and all that. I'm getting old and have some incredible memories with it. However, as often happens in life, things change. Son is in college, a move into a much smaller living situation is fairly imminent, I'm realizing it may just not be all that practical to be carrying this thing around, finding places to store it, especially when I no longer have the luxurious third bay in the garage. Really entering a stage of downsizing life I guess, realizing "stuff" maybe just isn't as important as I thought.

Anyway, that's the short version (seriously?...right!) Appreciate any input from the vintage crowd on whether something like this is sought after and/or valued much. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I picked up a 1997 Salsa Factory Single Speed on eBay for around $350 as frame and fork. Someone just sold one fully built up with White/Paul/King for around $1500.









1997 Salsa Factory Single Speed


This Salsa Factory Single Speed was custom ordered through American Cyclery, and was more than likely produced at the Petaluma location during the transition in ownership to Quality Bicycle...



www.vintagemtbworkshop.com







rwitte said:


> *Soulcraft Plowboy 26in Single Speed Frame w/Rigid Fork*
> 
> Curious if there is any market interest in this old frame/fork. This was my first dedicated SS frame bought direct from Sean and Matt (early on when they were both doing Soulcraft) back in 2001. It was my regular ride for several years. The fork is actually an Independent Fabrications fork sourced from them by Sean as they were not making forks at that time. The bike was often ridden with a suspension fork and not the rigid, though it saw action too. The pewter CK headset is still installed. The color is my fave Soulcraft color, pistachio. It's in incredible condition considering it's age. And I'm pretty sure it was a stock medium...not a custom built frame, though this started a string of custom Soulcrafts over the years for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> I picked up a 1997 Salsa Factory Single Speed on eBay for around $350 as frame and fork. Someone just sold one fully built up with White/Paul/King for around $1500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks! That Salsa is sharp...certainly that would be a Sean Walling era Salsa frame...I'd think.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

rwitte said:


> *Soulcraft Plowboy 26in Single Speed Frame w/Rigid Fork*
> 
> Curious if there is any market interest in this old frame/fork. This was my first dedicated SS frame bought direct from Sean and Matt (early on when they were both doing Soulcraft) back in 2001. It was my regular ride for several years. The fork is actually an Independent Fabrications fork sourced from them by Sean as they were not making forks at that time. The bike was often ridden with a suspension fork and not the rigid, though it saw action too. The pewter CK headset is still installed. The color is my fave Soulcraft color, pistachio. It's in incredible condition considering it's age. And I'm pretty sure it was a stock medium...not a custom built frame, though this started a string of custom Soulcrafts over the years for me.
> 
> ...


Really hard to say what the market might be, since they don't show up anywhere, ever really. Someone sold a fully built one here in Austin about a year ago for $800. Problem is it had more than $1000 of components on it: carbon cranks and bars, CK almost everything else, nice wheels with DT240 hubs, good fork, etc. SS tends to have solid interest, but interest in 26 anything is at an all time low and probably isn't returning at this point.


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

jestep said:


> Really hard to say what the market might be, since they don't show up anywhere, ever really. Someone sold a fully built one here in Austin about a year ago for $800. Problem is it had more than $1000 of components on it: carbon cranks and bars, CK almost everything else, nice wheels with DT240 hubs, good fork, etc. SS tends to have solid interest, but interest in 26 anything is at an all time low and probably isn't returning at this point.


Certainly truth on the 26-ness of it. If this had been a 29er, I'd probably still have it built up, riding it. At least until the rim brake pads wore through the rims. Looks like I'll just have to throw it up for sale somewhere, see what happens. I'm certainly not looking to retire on this, yet want to maximize any potential...uh, niche interest let's say...that may exist. Thanks all!


----------



## Yolo_MTB (Apr 4, 2019)

Any idea what this bike is worth? Was in the MILs garage for the last 20 years...." From what I can tell, it might be from 1990?
*Miyata Sport Runner *
Chromoly Frame


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yolo_MTB said:


> Any idea what this bike is worth? Was in the MILs garage for the last 20 years...." From what I can tell, it might be from 1990?
> *Miyata Sport Runner *
> Chromoly Frame


I'd say normally maybe $50 if everything works right. Now, with the bike shortage, maybe twice that?


----------



## Yolo_MTB (Apr 4, 2019)

chazpat said:


> I'd say normally maybe $50 if everything works right. Now, with the bike shortage, maybe twice that?


Haha cool. I'm a MTB guy so didn't know if this was some gem barnfind. Never heard of Miyata before so figured that meant it was worthless or worth-a-lot


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm no expert but I've heard of Miyata bikes and they are low end. But now is the time to sell.

Just did a "sold" search on ebay and this came up:









Miyata sport Runner Bicycle in very good condition barley used | eBay


Miyata SportRunner 21-Speed Bike. This Miyata Sport Runner 21-Speed bike appears in lightly used condition with minor scrapes and scratches. a higher end rider that once you try it. you will love it.



www.ebay.com





Ok, just did a google search and they were made in Japan so probably better than I was originally saying,


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Miyata is a very old Japanese company that made a lot of bikes and motorcycles back in the day. I had a Miyata road bike in the early 80s. The brand was popularized by Greg Herbold who held some World Downhill titles on them in the late 80s and early 90s. They made a full range of bikes from entry level to top of the line. The bike photographed above was entry level in its day and $50 is probably a good amount for it.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Curious what it's worth. Getting old. More titanium in my knees than on my bikes lately.

Pereira Roaring 29er number 2. Built by Tony Pereira in 2008. Vanilla's paint shop did the paint.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Timmy said:


> hat it's worth. Getting old. More titanium in my knees than on my bikes lately.





Timmy said:


> Curious what it's worth. Getting old. More titanium in my knees than on my bikes lately.
> 
> Pereira Roaring 29er number 2. Built by Tony Pereira in 2008. Vanilla's paint shop did the paint.
> 
> ...


Don't have the answer but this bike is absolutely awesome. I think I'd personally run it single speed, but such a cool setup. The lugged / fillet combo is killer even under the paint.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

WOWSA!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

2008 is not old enough to be considered retro or vintage. It's just outdated at this point. Pereira became Breadwinner, so you can use his current bikes as a reference point. $3500 for one of his new frames. Thing is, his current frames have more modern geometry. If in 20 years Breadwinner is a huge brand, then this bike will be worth something. 

Many buy retro bikes for their historical and/or sentimental significance. This bike isn't particularly historical (nobody rode it to victory or set a record in some major event) and its probably only sentimental to the builder and the original owner. 

If someone offered me a 29er that had to have historical significance, I'd want them to give me a 1999 Willits, or maybe a 2001 Gary Fisher, or maybe a Gordan RocknRoad.

The Pereira then should be looked at like a 12 year old, Made in USA by a builder who still exists, gravel-eqsue commuter bike. The fact that the builder still exists though does lend some value - maybe Pereira could be convinced to modernize the geometry or tire clearance? 

Still ride it value? $2000
Casually need it gone? $1500
Someone would be stupid not to take it off your hands? $1000.


----------



## EnduroDad2k (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi all, new to the site and I hope I'm doing this right.

I'd love to know the general value of my old Ritchey P-21. It's been in storage since my college years (UCSC circa '93). I recently dusted it off and replaced the tires/brake pads so I could putt around on the local trails.

I believe the bike is a '92 or '93, mostly original XT with a few extra bits: NukeProof ti hubs, a few a ti replacement bolts, Chris King headset. I also have the original fork, it's never been mounted or cut. Everything was sourced around 1993 except the tires/tubes/pedals/brake pads which were recently replaced so I could ride it 

Here's a link to hi-res photos:
Ritchey P-21

It's a fun bike, still feels lively and it's very very light. Thanks very much for your time!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

$600-$900, very possibly more with original tange fork. Check for Team run serial numbers.
Be prepared to ship far and wide for highest price. Local sales usually are on the low end.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

PHeller said:


> 2008 is not old enough to be considered retro or vintage. It's just outdated at this point. Pereira became Breadwinner, so you can use his current bikes as a reference point. $3500 for one of his new frames. Thing is, his current frames have more modern geometry. If in 20 years Breadwinner is a huge brand, then this bike will be worth something.
> 
> Many buy retro bikes for their historical and/or sentimental significance. This bike isn't particularly historical (nobody rode it to victory or set a record in some major event) and its probably only sentimental to the builder and the original owner.
> 
> ...


the bike won 'Best Off-Road Bicycle' award at the 2007 North American Handmade Bicycle Show 
it's worthy of being seen and shown


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

stagebuilder said:


> *Original Gary Fisher Everest 22"*
> 
> My uncle is looking to sell off his Gary Fisher Everest 84 that he purchased directly from Gary Fisher's Shop. He dealt directly with him as he was figuring out what bike he fit him well. He still has all the paper work including the original receipts that has notes from his conversations with Gary Fisher. I tried looking this model up on BikeBlueBook but it's not there so I'm not sure of the value. My uncle unfortunately never rode this bike so it's still in pristine shape, the components are original. The only number I can find on the frame is #2002, which is also on the invoice, Everest 22" pewter grey, #2002. The original price with taxes was $1702.17. I'm guessing maybe a collector might be interested? Any advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


I have #2222 and it looks identical to yours except it has full m700 and Phil hubs with Ukai rims.
Do you still have yours?


----------



## Calnan711 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello - first post - apologies in advance for any missteps. I have a 2003 Gary Fisher Big Sur that I would like to post for sale. The bike is in excellent condition and was (unfortunately) rarely ridden. A couple quick questions if I may:


Is a bike from 2003 considered 'vintage' for purposes of this forum?
Any thoughts from the group on a rough value? It's completely stock except for a replacement saddle. I'm not particularly hung up on price; I'd just like to see it go to a good home...
 - Any tips on exactly what specific forum to post the bike in? I assume the "For Sale" thread, but any others?

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## redline23 (Aug 30, 2021)

I have a GT Zaskar from 96-97 era in decent condition. Everything works on it and can ride it. Has some dings and scrapes, but would probably clean up pretty nicely with polish. Has lots of XT gear with XTR rear derailleur. It's a pretty tall frame.

Any idea what I should try to get for this bike?










more pictures:


http://imgur.com/a/chYRBZB


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

factory polished Zaskar's are worth good money. Especially if American made, which is highly probable. 

Build kit is so so, nothing too special there, but all period correct. 

Local sale, maybe $250-$400? 

If willing to ship and advertise in the right places, it might bring $500-$600. Maybe more, if you find a tall guy who lusts after an American made, burnished Zaskar.


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

Just like to get an idea of current value. I've heard all kinds of numbers. Not planning on selling but I know its value is more than the $100 I paid.

1997 GT STS DH - From what I can tell, seems to be at least 99% original.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

That's a time capsule.

I dunno, maybe $800-$1000? Maybe more?

YOU WILL ONLY GET THAT IF YOU SELL TO A COLLECTOR AND LIST ON A GLOBAL MARKETPLACE (Like ebay or retrobike)

Again, the only reason vintage and retro and collectable bikes are worth any money is because somewhere out there is someone who REALLY wants a period correct example of a very rare bike. Local sales? That bike is probably worth $100, because there is probably only ONE person GLOBALLY who is willing to pay top dollar for that bike as it sits.

Basically, you need to get comfortable with PayPal, with boxing and shipping a bike, etc. If you aren't ready for that, the bike is worth exactly what you paid.


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

PHeller said:


> That's a time capsule.
> 
> I dunno, maybe $800-$1000? Maybe more?
> 
> ...


Thanks..no plans to sell. I like the vintage bike and it will be regulated to mainly groomed trails, paved bike paths around Henderson, Boulder City, Lake Mead NV.

Debating on whether to remove stickers. Keep the look?
Heck, I'm even thinking of not cleaning it and keeping the patina..


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's what I'd do:


Get a external routed dropper post, maybe a 100mm or so. Slam the saddle forward. That'll give you a decent pedalling platform.
Get a set of cheap 26x2.3 slicks, or Maxxis DTH tires
Close the compression as much as you can on the shock and fork (if they even have that adjustment).

Personally because the bike has period stickers and period patina, I'd leave all of it.


----------



## Kailas (Jan 26, 2012)

Man I love this GT! If you ever sell hit me up please! thanks!



Desert Ryder said:


> Just like to get an idea of current value. I've heard all kinds of numbers. Not planning on selling but I know its value is more than the $100 I paid.
> 
> 1997 GT STS DH - From what I can tell, seems to be at least 99% original.
> 
> ...


----------



## blakebee (Oct 16, 2021)

A friend of mine recently gave me his vintage 1991 Gary Fisher Advance bike. He kept everything immaculate - including the original receipt, 1991 GF Catalogue, owner's manual and pamphlets. Interested in selling it and wondering what it's worth (if anything)? I know bikes are in demand right now!

26" tires, 16" frame
Only downside is he had a friend in college do a kind of tasteful and very 1990s paint job on it; slight gold accent around the frame. Attached all pictures. 

Also found this info online that matches this bike closely:

*Part of Fisher’s ‘Freemclimbing series’ (there was also the ‘Racing series’), the Advance was the entry-level offering in the 1991 range. It had a 100% chrome-moly frame and fork (this was 1991 remember) and also featured Fisher’s Evolution components (oversized frame tubing, fork, stem, headset, bottom bracket, and seat post).

It’s in complete original condition – 400LX drivetrain, Fisher SwitchBax tyres, FisherLite saddle, FisherLite hex grips, the lot. It even came with the original Fisher branded toe clips, reflectors, and owners manual.

So, not much restoring to do here (maybe just a few components). All it really needs is a good clean up.*

I know very little about bike specifics, so let me know what more information is needed, if any! Thanks ya'll.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

blakebee said:


> A friend of mine recently gave me his vintage 1991 Gary Fisher Advance bike. He kept everything immaculate - including the original receipt, 1991 GF Catalogue, owner's manual and pamphlets. Interested in selling it and wondering what it's worth (if anything)? I know bikes are in demand right now!
> 
> 26" tires, 16" frame
> Only downside is he had a friend in college do a kind of tasteful and very 1990s paint job on it; slight gold accent around the frame. Attached all pictures.
> ...


I bought this exact same bike for my wife as an engagement gift in early 1991 when I was working for a Fisher dealer. While a decent quality bike, it is not really collectible and not likely to fetch a premium over any other used bike of the same quality and age, even with the original documentation. I think we sold my wife's old Fisher Advance 10 years ago for $150-200 (and that was with several upgrades including wheels, drivetrain, and brakes).


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea I'd agree with that assessment. 

Remove the rack.









Vintage Gary Fisher Advance Mountain Bicycle | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Gary Fisher Advance Mountain Bicycle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





You might be able to get more if you could ship it and list it worldwide, but for local sales its probably a $200 bike.

I don't think the bike has been repainted, which is a good thing. In fact, it's so original I'd be really hesitant to ride those tires much. 

The documentation is cool though. I'd probably do some high-quality scans of catalog and add them to Retrobike's gallery. Catalogues | Gary Fisher Archive | Retrobike


----------



## izallica (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi all, new to the site, i have tioga monoblock pedals XL, what is it worth


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

izallica said:


> Hi all, new to the site, i have tioga monoblock pedals XL, what is it worth
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956351


There's sale history on ebay for $200 for sets of new ones. They were BIN sales so they could be worth more, but there's at least some recent history.


----------



## Greatgatsby5 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hey guys, doesn’t anyone know what is this? Found it for sale cannot find any information about it.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Greatgatsby5 said:


> Hey guys, doesn’t anyone know what is this? Found it for sale cannot find any information about it.


Are the wheels 29/700c?


----------



## Greatgatsby5 (Dec 14, 2021)

jestep said:


> Are the wheels 29/700c?


No, the seller says 25 inch


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

As far as i know, no bicycle wheel has ever been made in 26 inch size. To me it looks like perhaps 700x25, where 25 is width in millimeters. I think someone mashed together a department store suspension bicycle with a fixie/road bike. The seat, fork, stem all look like they came from the road bike.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

MattiThundrrr said:


> As far as i know, no bicycle wheel has ever been made in 26 inch size. To me it looks like perhaps 700x25, where 25 is width in millimeters. I think someone mashed together a department store suspension bicycle with a fixie/road bike. The seat, fork, stem all look like they came from the road bike.


That was my thought as well. That suspension design does exist in some early FS models, but generally much later than what the stem and headtube angle would be on any type of bike, which makes it a big ? since it's the exact design most 90's department bikes came with. But 25in rim diameter is also roughly 700c though if I'm not mistaken, if that's what was measured. The picture isn't super clear but the welds do look respectable and the components look surprisingly cohesive. I found some weird german department store models that somewhat resemble it, but otherwise, I can't come up with anything else even remotely close in memory or in searching.


----------



## thomasryberg90 (Dec 8, 2021)

Got avalanche LE from 96 or 97, supercondition.

XTR/XT/LX
Rock shox Judy xc cartridge fork
Selle italia kavlar titanium saddle
Mavic 221 rims
LX hubs
Going to ask for 500-600 dollars,
What you think?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

thomasryberg90 said:


> Got avalanche LE from 96 or 97, supercondition.
> 
> XTR/XT/LX
> Rock shox Judy xc cartridge fork
> ...


That is probably a bit high for that bike, but you never know in this market. Also, I'd remove and sell that M-900 rear derailleur separately as it is pretty collectable and looks to be in good condition. It may be worth quite a bit to a collector who wouldn't really have much interes in the rest of the bike. Just find a LX or XT rear mech to replace it.


----------



## the_undecider (Jan 18, 2020)

I picked up a very lightly used 1986 Ritchey Ascent off Facebook Marketplace yesterday. Looks fairly original except for pedals (XC Compe), shifters (M730) and strangely a down spec'd rear derailleur (Deore). Original tires still have the mold release powder on the casing.

It's going to clean up really nicely. I'm trying to decide if I should try and find a nice set of M700 shifters and rear derailleur to put it back as original as possible or if that matters on an imported Ritchey like this. I could also find a suitable 730 or 732 rear derailleur to pair with the shifters. It somewhat triggers some mild OCD with that lower spec rear derailleur, haha.

Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

Is that the original Fork?
What headset? Is that the Shimano headset that needs a funny Wrench?


----------



## the_undecider (Jan 18, 2020)

mtnbeer said:


> Is that the original Fork?
> What headset? Is that the Shimano headset that needs a funny Wrench?


Original "Ritchey Unifork" and this is the original red and black paint scheme these were sold in for 86.

Yep, funky headset, Shimano 600. I usually wrap some gaff tape on a big crescent wrench to mess with those so it doesn't mess upbtge aluminum. Not dumb if it works, right?


----------



## Trav1s (9 mo ago)

Sounds like this is the place to help me figure out the age and of this bike. Not planning to sell it unless it is too big for me.

Here is what I know:

Specialized S-Works M2 that has been well cared for but modified for local paved trail riding. The saddle and shifters have been replaced along with different tires. Any insights are appreciated.


----------



## jrking (May 9, 2008)

Early 90's AMP Research B2 original with XTR M900

I picked up this bike about a decade ago in Newport Beach, CA from a personal friend of Horst Leitner. It was pretty dirty and hadn't been maintained in a while, but I had always wanted one of these when I was younger so I picked it up as a restoration project.

Once I started the restoration I noticed some unique things I haven't seen on any other B2. The most noticeable is the front AND rear AMP disc brakes. The front hub is a custom job with no branding and the rear is a standard Shimano hub with a custom disc mount bracket that's been attached to the hub with 3 small hex bolts. The rear brake mount is a custom made bracket that is attached to the seat stay with 2 hex bolts.

But the most unique thing about this bike is the way the chainstay attaches to the front triangle. On every other B2 I've seen there is a mount point/pivot welded to the main triangle, but on this frame there's a removable bracket instead.

Take a look at all the pictures and let me know what you guys think.

The original grips were trashed so when I finished the restoration I picked up some classic Ourys that I thought fit the time period of the bike. Also, the tires don't match at all but are on there just so I can occasionally take it for a spin around town.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

The bracket is interesting. I've never seen that before. The discs are standard AMP brakes...fairly common on their bikes. A few companies made the proprietary front hub for those and the adapter for the rear hub is normal as there were no 'disc' hubs at the time.


----------



## Norcal7 (Dec 17, 2021)

As an avid gym rat. Mon through Sun from 4am to 6am. I was searching for a mountain bike.
I had no knowledge what I was getting into. I met Dmitry (BikesHeaven) in the interwebz who has helped me re-build/restore this bike.
I'm having fun learning the intricacies of the GIANT-NRS3. As old parts fail, we are upgrading one part at a time.

09-01-2021. GIANT NRS3 18.5 (L)
Here it is when I 1st got it










Here's what it look at the 1st rebuild
01-07-22 GIANT (18.5)
















I rode this bike around for 2 months.









I have OCD.
The frame was a bit big for my taste so I scoured the inter-webs and found this.

















New-Old stock FoxForx.









Appreciate any feed back.

Respectfully,
-Norcal


----------



## mchandler (Oct 23, 2021)

Wondering if these Paul Component Interbike trinkets from the early/mid-90s would be of interest to VRC heads.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

mchandler said:


> Wondering if these Paul Component Interbike trinkets from the early/mid-90s would be of interest to VRC heads.
> 
> View attachment 1983225
> 
> ...


If not for the value as promotional material, perhaps as a source for parts? You could be holding the bit that some vintage brakeset is missing. Definitely worth sharing over in the Vintage/Retro section


----------



## mchandler (Oct 23, 2021)

MattiThundrrr said:


> If not for the value as promotional material, perhaps as a source for parts? You could be holding the bit that some vintage brakeset is missing. Definitely worth sharing over in the Vintage/Retro section


Yeah, I wasn't quite sure where to post. If there's a part or two that someone needs, feel free to send me a DM.


----------



## Fiber (8 mo ago)

New to this, just seeing if someone can identify what this is? Only picture I have available and owner knows nothing about it. Just trying to see if it's worth my time to look at. I think it's a schwinn but I'm not educated enough so I thought I'd come here. Thank you in advance!
View attachment 1985356


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

1991 18” frame completely original in great shape. Seat is 60%. XT everything PanracerSmoke front and back. Avenger rims bar seat post you get the idea. Any thoughts on market value complete? Frame, seat, seat post bar and stem Pkg? Thanks


----------



## obkook (Feb 21, 2012)

I am looking at parting with my original MTB, a full rigid 92 (?) Breezer Storm set up as a single speed. It's a little dirty with scratches from being well loved and used, but no dents and has always been garage hung. 

I hate to give it up, but since I do, I'd like to make sure it goes to a good home. Where is the best place to find such a buyer and what would a reasonable price for it be?


----------



## NotABikeGuyLikeAtAll (4 mo ago)

Hey all,

Looks like this is the place for dummies like me to pick the experts' brains. This bike was given to me by a coworker a couple years ago. I realized I wasn't going to do this kind of biking pretty fast, but he says he's not interested in taking it back to ride or sell. I know that its a first generation Santa Cruz Bullit but I don't know the year. It has a fox shock (I have the pump too), and as far as I know most of the parts are from around the same time period of the production of the bike. Can anybody help me come up with a fair value for me to try to sell it?

Thanks!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

NotABikeGuyLikeAtAll said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Looks like this is the place for dummies like me to pick the experts' brains. This bike was given to me by a coworker a couple years ago. I realized I wasn't going to do this kind of biking pretty fast, but he says he's not interested in taking it back to ride or sell. I know that its a first generation Santa Cruz Bullit but I don't know the year. It has a fox shock (I have the pump too), and as far as I know most of the parts are from around the same time period of the production of the bike. Can anybody help me come up with a fair value for me to try to sell it?
> 
> Thanks!


Def a gen 1, 98 - 2001 frame. Bike Archive: Bullit | Santa Cruz Bicycles

It's worth more parted out most likely. Frame spec states 160mm max which this fork is clearly way, way, over, so unsure if that's a huge concern. But 26in bikes are the lowest in value ever and this sort of long travel, steep geometry, heavy combo setup probably isn't doing you a ton of favors. I always suggest getting additional opinions but $600 - $700 to me seems like a tough sell. I would probably initially list it around that on craigslist but you may not be able to get it for that much, may be way less if you don't have a lot of bike interest in your area. Wouldn't surprise me if the fork is worth more than everything else on the bike combined as well.


----------



## NotABikeGuyLikeAtAll (4 mo ago)

jestep said:


> Def a gen 1, 98 - 2001 frame. Bike Archive: Bullit | Santa Cruz Bicycles
> 
> It's worth more parted out most likely. Frame spec states 160mm max which this fork is clearly way, way, over, so unsure if that's a huge concern. But 26in bikes are the lowest in value ever and this sort of long travel, steep geometry, heavy combo setup probably isn't doing you a ton of favors. I always suggest getting additional opinions but $600 - $700 to me seems like a tough sell. I would probably initially list it around that on craigslist but you may not be able to get it for that much, may be way less if you don't have a lot of bike interest in your area. Wouldn't surprise me if the fork is worth more than everything else on the bike combined as well.


Thank you for the response! 

Edit: If you were going to go about parting it out, how would you logically do so? And are there any of these parts that are easily identifiable that you could let me know the names for? Like what would I list the fork as?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Vintage downhill stuff is growing interest if you are on facebook, this page is a good place to sell stuff The Vintage Downhill MTB page Group | Facebook


----------



## ejhc11 (2 mo ago)

1999 Cannondale M400 original owner, bought for around $500 then, didn't have any suspension. Best friend worked for at the time Rockshox and got me this 2.8lb front suspension for $119, retailed for $289. So a $700-800 MTB expense in 1999. As with all upgrades doesn't add any value - so bike is worth ~$100-120 ouch! But sold to my recently co-worker for $160...










Was recently thinking to upgrade to a wider handlebar but decided against it due the geometry and all new cables for brakes/deraillers. So I went to the LBS and looking for a Talon 4 and ended up with a new Giant Talon 1...


----------



## Pondo (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey folks. I've been looking for an original Ritchey MountainBike for a while now and thought I should ask for opinions here. I'm looking at a '83 (gen 2?) Mt. Tam in what appears to be pretty good condition:









Here's the seller's description:
"Take step back into time with this vintage Ritchey Mt Tam vintage mountain bike with a beautiful fillet-brazed frame and lugged fork. This bike was serving as a weekly commuter, but we've put some fresh SE tires on it. This bike is ready for a new loving home and perhaps some touch-up paint. We believe this has been brazed by Tom himself. Of course, the freewheel and seatpost are not original, but just about everything else is. Check out the Shimano Deerhead rear derailleur, it is a rare super plate version (the top pulley sits behind the pivot, instead of being concentric with the pivot). The handlebar is an original Ritchey bullmoose bar. This bike was custom built and has the name of the original owner on the downtube. Own a piece of MTB history! With a 22" top tube and a 18.9" seat tube (c-c), Ritchey called this size a 20" and this bike should fit most riders in the 5'8" to 6'0" range. Frame Material: fillet-brazed steel Fork: lugged steel Drivetrain: Shimano 3x6 Brakes: Shimano cantilever Brake Levers: Shimano Shifter: Shimano thumb shifters Front Derailleur: Shimano Deerhead Rear Derailleur: Shimano RD-M700 Deerhead Super Plate Crankset: Takagi Tourney XT (175mm), Takagi chainrings Handlebar: Ritchey Bullmoose Stem: n/a Headset: Hattaswan Saddle: Avocet Racing Seatpost: black Wheels: Araya 26x1.75 rims Front Tire: SE Racing Cub 26x2.00" (new) Rear Tire: SE Racing Cub 26x2.00" (new) Extras: Suntour XC II bear trap pedals This bike is in overall Good to Very Good condition for an item of this vintage. There are some minor cosmetic scuffs and scrapes and spots of oxidation here and there, but these do not affect the function of the bike. There is some white reflective tape on the chainstays and pedals, but these can be removed. Mechanically, the bike is fully functional but may need minor tuning."

The asking price is $1600 on it and I'm just wondering if that's in the ballpark? I'm not really a collector per se I just think it would be really cool to have an early Ritchey MountianBike to fool around with on the local fire roads. If the price is good I may check it out but I don't want to over spend and have it not be worth what I spent. Thanks!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Pondo said:


> The asking price is $1600 on it and I'm just wondering if that's in the ballpark? I'm not really a collector per se I just think it would be really cool to have an early Ritchey MountianBike to fool around with on the local fire roads. If the price is good I may check it out but I don't want to over spend and have it not be worth what I spent. Thanks!


Price is reasonable if it's something you are really wanting and are fine paying for the collectability. I have a hard time believing these sell quickly or at all at a premium these days though. 

If all you are wanting is a vintage bike to cruise around on, you could find an almost identically spec'd bridgestone, diamondback, early specialized, etc., for a few hundred dollars. But for what's listed, it's definitely in the range it should be for the frame model, condition, and groupset.


----------



## Pondo (Apr 15, 2021)

jestep said:


> Price is reasonable if it's something you are really wanting and are fine paying for the collectability. I have a hard time believing these sell quickly or at all at a premium these days though.
> 
> If all you are wanting is a vintage bike to cruise around on, you could find an almost identically spec'd bridgestone, diamondback, early specialized, etc., for a few hundred dollars. But for what's listed, it's definitely in the range it should be for the frame model, condition, and groupset.


Thanks for the response and advice! I am also looking for some less expensive early 80s mountain bikes like the ones you suggested. I'd like to have an early MountainBike branded bike with a frame brazed by Tom Ritchey and the rest of the build done by Gary Fisher and Charlie Kelly. An Everest would be my first choice but I think might be cost prohibitive. I'll keep looking for the other models and wait to see if the seller comes down some more on this one. It's a neat bike but I think it may have been built after Charlie left the company. Thanks again!!


----------



## Kailas (Jan 26, 2012)

Desert Ryder said:


> Just like to get an idea of current value. I've heard all kinds of numbers. Not planning on selling but I know its value is more than the $100 I paid.
> 
> 1997 GT STS DH - From what I can tell, seems to be at least 99% original.
> 
> ...


So rad! im curious what you ended up doing with this?


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

Kailas said:


> So rad! im curious what you ended up doing with this?


Still have it.
Rode it a bit but still dealing with brake issues. I just can't seem to get them to function correctly.
I'm considering swapping out brake systems but the rear caliper isn't a standard IS spacing. It's a tad smaller.
I'll figure something out......

It's been on the back burner due to summer heat and now it's been pushed back due to my crevical (neck spine) fusion surgery.
I do have a new bike repair stand also waiting to be used.


----------

